# Der "Ich suche ein gt-teil für ein gt Thread"



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe dieser thread erhält eine existensberechtigung von unseren moderatoren (die uns ja eigentlich ziemlich unbehelligt schalten und walten lassen).

seine berechtigung hat er meines erachtens auf jeden fall.

ich suche einen gelben  92er/93er gt vorbau.
variante erst mal egal da sich die gabel-frage noch nicht geklärt hat.

















vielleicht meldet sich ja könig moe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2008)

cool kann ich da mitmachen?

ich suche einen aluhinterbau für ein rts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Ich suche einen HÃ¤ndler, der mir ein paar von den Zaskar-Shirts zu einem vernÃ¼nftigen Preis verkauft. Entweder in HH oder per Versand. Ich hab jetzt 3 HÃ¤ndler hier durch, zwei wollten vor Monaten zurÃ¼ckrufen "wenn das Shirt da ist" und einer wollte 30â¬


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Juni 2008)

suche ein etwas größeres teil von gt. einen rahmen in türkis in 16 zoll.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee!
Da häng ich mich doch auch glatt mit dran! Ich suche ein DEFEKTES Schaltauge, Baujahr 93-95. Benötige nur den Teil, der mit dem Rahmen deckeungsgleich ist - für meinen Singlespeeder. 
So sieht es ungefähr aus (wenn es noch intakt ist...:


----------



## divergent! (25. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Da häng ich mich doch auch glatt mit dran! Ich suche ein DEFEKTES Schaltauge, Baujahr 93-95. Benötige nur den Teil, der mit dem Rahmen deckeungsgleich ist - für meinen Singlespeeder.
> So sieht es ungefähr aus (wenn es noch intakt ist...:





warum lässt du dir das teil nicht drehen?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juni 2008)

Weil das Teil nicht Rotationssymmetrisch ist?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ...und einer wollte 30



Meiner Meinung nach für ein original GT Shirt mit einem farbigen Aufdruck durchaus in Ordnung.

Ein Adidas, Puma, DERBE, Vans, Carhartt oder sonstiges Marken T-Shirt liegt im Laden preislich auf der gleichen Stufe.


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Hallo Backfisch, es gibt keinen uvp. manche händler wollen es für 9,95 - andere für 11,95 verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. Juni 2008)

Okay, das klärt natürlich so einiges.


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. Juni 2008)

Genau so ein defektes Schaltauge hab ich. Das Innengewinde zum Schaltwerk befestigen ist defekt. Ansonsten sollte es passen.
Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN, wenn du Interesse hast.

Preis: Verpackung und Versandkosten...



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Da häng ich mich doch auch glatt mit dran! Ich suche ein DEFEKTES Schaltauge, Baujahr 93-95. Benötige nur den Teil, der mit dem Rahmen deckeungsgleich ist - für meinen Singlespeeder.
> So sieht es ungefähr aus (wenn es noch intakt ist...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (25. Juni 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Preis: Verpackung und Versandkosten...



+Pfand für die Europalette


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> +Pfand für die Europalette



Einwegpalette )


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum lässt du dir das teil nicht drehen?


Weil es so wahrscheinlich günstiger ist, da ich keine "Connections" zu Metall bearbeitenden Berufen habe.  Nur zu Metall hörenden... 


Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Genau so ein defektes Schaltauge hab ich. Das Innengewinde zum Schaltwerk befestigen ist defekt. Ansonsten sollte es passen.
> Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN, wenn du Interesse hast.
> 
> Preis: Verpackung und Versandkosten...


JAAAAA! Hast PM! 

@ David: Danke für die Erfindung dieses Fadens.


----------



## Raule83 (25. Juni 2008)

ich suche obigen rahmen in größe L oder XL


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

Raule83 schrieb:


> BILD
> 
> ich suche obigen rahmen in größe L oder XL



hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

beim Dollar Kurs ein guter Preis! Einfach mal fragen ob er nach EU sendet.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juni 2008)

Raule83 schrieb:


> ich suche obigen rahmen in größe L oder XL



Dir geht es um die Lackierung, oder?! Ansonsten gibt es hier einen XL für 250,- Taler:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/advanced_se...kar&osCsid=utuisqin5ghi26fe2i902tao71&x=0&y=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Weil es so wahrscheinlich günstiger ist, da ich keine "Connections" zu Metall bearbeitenden Berufen habe.  Nur zu Metall hörenden...
> 
> JAAAAA! Hast PM!
> 
> naja ist doch schon ein anfang


----------



## Raule83 (27. Juni 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-GT-Zaskar-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> beim Dollar Kurs ein guter Preis! Einfach mal fragen ob er nach EU sendet.




Leider nicht


----------



## redsandow (30. Juni 2008)

suche schon seit seeehr laaanger zeit den bremszuganschlag für die rahmen mit der öse am sattelrohr!kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.danke


----------



## Smudo-F1 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo;-))) habe noch einen gelben Kore vorbau in 1 1/8 Zoll hast du interresse?

mfg. der Smuu


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Juli 2008)

Smudo-F1 schrieb:


> Hallo;-))) habe noch einen gelben Kore vorbau in 1 1/8 Zoll hast du interresse?
> 
> mfg. der Smuu



Ich würd mir noch mal durchlesen worum es hier geht...


----------



## baldur75 (21. Juli 2008)

Servus,

falls jemand noch einen Sattelstützenspanner von GT für ein 92er Zaskar/Pantera hat, ich nehme ihn!!!

Zahle gut, ich brauche es ja 
#
Gruss Micha


----------



## KaZuO (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich brauche ein Schaltauge für einen 96er Zaskar, das ist schon der mit nur einer Schraube.
Kann auch defekt sein, denn ich möchte das Teil als SSP aufbauen.

Wer's hat und loswerden will, bitte PN an mich.

THX


----------



## Smudo-F1 (21. Juli 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich brauche ein Schaltauge für einen 96er Zaskar, das ist schon der mit nur einer Schraube.
> Kann auch defekt sein, denn ich möchte das Teil als SSP aufbauen.
> ...


Hi;-))) versuche es mal bei www.schaltauge.de

mfg. der Smuu


----------



## Smudo-F1 (21. Juli 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich brauche ein Schaltauge für einen 96er Zaskar, das ist schon der mit nur einer Schraube.
> Kann auch defekt sein, denn ich möchte das Teil als SSP aufbauen.
> ...


 Sorry;-D www.schaltauge.com


----------



## Smudo-F1 (21. Juli 2008)

Sorry;-( www.schaltauge.com

mfg. Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (21. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Mühe!
Aber woanners gibts des schon für 14 eus, hab halt nur gedacht s hat einer eins mit nem ausgebrochenen Gewinde oder so und noch net weggeschmissen und kann s mir zuschmeissen.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Juli 2008)

hallo

wer hat denn noch ein paar gt naben über?
am besten eloxiert irgendwas?hab selber zwei silberne.

suche auch noch ne gt sattelstütze für 94er zaskar le.müsste 26,8 sein.

mfg


----------



## Vespape (31. Juli 2008)

und da sagt der windige cube händler zu meinem tempest mit magura air federgabel.... ja also die gabel ist platt .... einen adapter habe ich nicht - aber ich könnte dir diese RST Gabel für 40 Euro überlassen - die reicht für den Hobel.

Ich fand den Kommentar echt übertrieben und entgegnete GT ist Kult und dementsprechen soll auch die Gabel sein !

Und jetzt an euch - habt Ihr vielleicht eine nicht mehr gewollte Federgabel mit einer Einbauhöhe von 450 mm - für mich die nicht gleich 3 Kilo wiegt ?

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## Backfisch (31. Juli 2008)

Vespape schrieb:


> und da sagt der windige cube händler zu meinem tempest mit magura air federgabel.... ja also die gabel ist platt .... einen adapter habe ich nicht - aber ich könnte dir diese RST Gabel für 40 Euro überlassen - die reicht für den Hobel.
> 
> Ich fand den Kommentar echt übertrieben und entgegnete GT ist Kult und dementsprechen soll auch die Gabel sein !
> 
> ...



Ist ja nicht wirklich ein GT-Teil, was Du da suchst... aber morgen kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich eine Bomber Marathon von ca. 2002 über habe. 80mm / irgendwas um die 1,8kg, glaub ich.


----------



## kingmoe (1. August 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wer hat denn noch ein paar gt naben über?
> am besten eloxiert irgendwas?hab selber zwei silberne.
> ...



Ist eine ältere Campagnolo MTB-Stütze in silber was für dich?! Guter bis sehr guter Zustand, sicher auch nicht zu kurz.

Bin jetzt bis Montag offline, bei Interesse PN oder Mail.


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht wirklich ein GT-Teil, was Du da suchst... aber morgen kann ich Dir sagen, ob ich eine Bomber Marathon von ca. 2002 über habe. 80mm / irgendwas um die 1,8kg, glaub ich.



Hm. 90er-Jahre-Bomber bei eBay verpasst.


----------



## Vespape (1. August 2008)

auch wenn ich was suche - ich mag ebay nicht !


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

ICH wollte mir ja eine Gabel bei eBay kaufen und Dir meine bisherige VERkaufen.


So, und ich suche jetzt nochwas:

*SUCHE (GT-)Sattelklemme SILBER für 31,6er Rohrdurchmesser. Entweder Original GT oder das, was in den 90ern original verbaut war.*


----------



## grini636 (3. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nachgefräste Schaltaugen bis baujahr 95 (mit zwei schrauben)
und ich habe nachgefräste Schaltaugen ab baujahr 96 (mit einer Schraube)
von beiden sind genug da. einfach melden.

ICH suche decals für mein 95er zaskar LE
Und zwar gaanz dringend

BItte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeBack (3. August 2008)

Hallo, 

ich suche einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze eines GT iDrive Team (2001). 

Falls jemand einen passenden hat, bitte melden...


----------



## mahoney* (14. August 2008)

servus!
habe noch ca. 30 lagersätze fürs lts und sts bei mir rumliegen die ich nich mehr brauche! auch noch diverse andere ersatzteile fürs lts unter anderem einen fast kompletten zweitrahmen!
bei interesse einfach melden!


----------



## Smudo-F1 (14. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> ICH wollte mir ja eine Gabel bei eBay kaufen und Dir meine bisherige VERkaufen.
> 
> 
> So, und ich suche jetzt nochwas:
> ...



Hi GT Biker)) ich würde dir einen Tune schnellspanner empfehlen 31.8 das ist der beste und leichteste habe noch so einen in neu;-)))
mfg. Udo


----------



## Backfisch (14. August 2008)

Danke, hab schon was, und tune ist mir für das Bike auch zu teuer.


----------



## Syborg (20. September 2008)

mahoney* schrieb:


> servus!
> habe noch ca. 30 lagersätze fürs lts und sts bei mir rumliegen die ich nich mehr brauche! auch noch diverse andere ersatzteile fürs lts unter anderem einen fast kompletten zweitrahmen!
> bei interesse einfach melden!



Hi mahoney,

ich such nen Hinterbau für mein 96er LTS1 (das mit der Titanschwinge) evtl. hab ich auch Interesse an einem kompletten Rahmen. Lagersätze würd ich vielleicht auch nehmen. Teil mir bitte auch mit was Du sonst noch alles hast. Meld Dich einfach mal bei mir !

Gruß Syborg


----------



## laxerone (24. September 2008)

muss zwar nicht von GT sein ist aber für ein GT:

suche eine türkise sattelstützenklemme (ringle o.ä.) 31.8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper1976 (25. September 2008)

Hallo, suche einen Vorbau für ein 94er Tequesta.
Weiß jemand zufällig welche Vorbaugröße ich da benötige?! 
1"?!


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2008)

1 1/8

www.mtb-kataloge.de ist dein Freund


----------



## schoenw (26. September 2008)

in den anzeigen steht mein karakoram Rahmen drinnen, falls es wem interessiert.


----------



## planetsmasher (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein GT STS XCR ist jetzt endlich soweit fahrbereit.
Nachdem es aber zu schade ist es im Wald zu schrotten, werd ichs wohl vornehmlich für den Arbeitsweg einsetzen. Suche hierzu noch ne sinnvolle Möglichkeit nen Gepäckträger anzubringen und evtl. sogar nen Aero-Aufsatz für den Lenker. Hat da jemand nen Tipp für mich?
Hat jemand ne Idee welchen Kettenschutz ich anbringen könnte um meine Hosenbeine vor Schmutz zu schützen?

(is nur Spass, ich frag mich nur was ich machen muss um mal ne Reaktion zu bekommen. Vielleicht klappt ja die Schock-Methode)


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2008)

Stell doch mal ein Foto vom XCR ein.

Und einen Gepäckträger solltest Du auch unbedingt anbauen. Aber nicht an das STS XCR!
Und dann noch ein Tria....ich mag gar nicht dran denken.

Das wirst Du ja wohl als Sonntagsbike verwenden.


Du bist Dir sicher dass Du nicht mit Jedi (nichts für Ungut, aber einer von der Sorte ist völlig ausreichend ) verwandt bist?


Mach keinen Schei$$!


----------



## redsandow (6. Oktober 2008)

redsandow schrieb:


> suche schon seit seeehr laaanger zeit den bremszuganschlag für die rahmen mit der öse am sattelrohr!kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.danke



suche immer noch


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2008)

redsandow schrieb:


> suche immer noch



ich schau mal nach.


----------



## redsandow (9. Oktober 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich schau mal nach.



danke


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

ich suche ne gt 3D gabel. 

lack:  egal, 
schaftlänge: eher egal





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Weil es so wahrscheinlich günstiger ist, da ich keine "Connections" zu Metall bearbeitenden Berufen habe.  Nur zu Metall hörenden...
> 
> JAAAAA! Hast PM!
> 
> @ David: Danke für die Erfindung dieses Fadens.




wenn du noch ein ersatzschaltauge brauchst  dann hab ich auch noch eins


----------



## hoeckle (23. Oktober 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich suche ne gt 3D gabel.
> 
> lack: egal,
> schaftlänge: eher egal
> ...


 
willkomen zurück! schön von dir zu hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (23. Oktober 2008)

Kint ist wieder da!!!

Mensch Junge, wo warste denn???


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Kint ist wieder da!!!
> 
> Mensch Junge, wo warste denn???



hi und hi... und zuhause...


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2008)

Mensch, man macht sich doch Sorgen! 

Tom


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mensch, man macht sich doch Sorgen!
> 
> Tom



dass ich alle gts vertickt habe ohne nen ton zu sagen... kann ich mir vorstellen  ne gibt kein anlass zu befürchtungen... 



KaZuO schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich brauche ein Schaltauge für einen 96er Zaskar, das ist schon der mit nur einer Schraube.
> Kann auch defekt sein, denn ich möchte das Teil als SSP aufbauen.
> THX



hab ich...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo GT Gemeinde!

Suche einen geraden  GT Lenker mit dem GT Logo in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Januar 2009)

hab einen hier. ist aber kein flatbar.

sorry hab überlesen das er gerade sein soll.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2009)

Ich habe einen schwarz/blank mit GT-Logo da, Foto gibts morgen.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2009)

hallo verehrte forumsmitglieder

ich suche dringend eine schwarze sattelstütze in 27,0 für mein 98er zaskar.
da mir der rahmen etwas zu klein ist am besten 400er länge.
wer hat was übrig?
roox, shannon, syncros etc


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo verehrte forumsmitglieder
> 
> ich suche dringend eine schwarze sattelstütze in 27,0 für mein 98er zaskar.
> da mir der rahmen etwas zu klein ist am besten 400er länge.
> ...



Wenn dir der Rahmen zu klein ist, solltest du aber eher eine Stütze mit leichtem Setback nehmen und nicht diese Teile a la "Rohr mit Klemme obendraufgepresst ;-)
Ich schau mal, Zustand wichtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2009)

hi moe

muss nicht nos sein, aber auch nicht völlig abge****ed


----------



## muttipullover (5. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROOX-S4-2-Sattel...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist der falsche Thread für solcherlei Anfragen. Hier geht es ausschließlich um GT-Teile.
Nicht-GT-Teile sucht man am besten im Classic Bikes Basar.

Bitte haltet euch an die Regeln, sonst gibts vielleicht irgendwann mal kein GT-Unterforum mehr.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> hallo verehrte forumsmitglieder
> 
> ich suche dringend eine schwarze sattelstütze in 27,0 für mein 98er zaskar.
> da mir der rahmen etwas zu klein ist am besten 400er länge.
> ...


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Februar 2009)

danke für den hinweis mit der roox!
die hätte ich schon lange gekauft wenn es die alte version in ganz schwarz wäre!
die hier mit dem silber hinten gefällt mir nicht so recht.
(wird mir aber leider nichts anderes übrig bleiben)

für die gralshüter, dass auch alles seine heilige gt ordnung hat:
wüde auch gerne eine gt sattelstütze in 27,0 für mein 94er zaskar haben wollen.

ich dachte mir, ich stell meine suchanfrage mal hier rein und nicht in den basar, da es um den aufbau eines zaskars geht und sich so evtl. jemand eher erbarmt sich von einer stütze zu trennen.


----------



## muttipullover (6. Februar 2009)

Warum läßt du das Sitzrohr nicht auf 27,2 aufreiben?
Hab ich bei meinem 98er LE auch gemacht, das sind 10 min Arbeit und dann hat man dviel mehr Auswahl an Sattelstützen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Warum läßt du das Sitzrohr nicht auf 27,2 aufreiben?
> Hab ich bei meinem 98er LE auch gemacht, das sind 10 min Arbeit und dann hat man dviel mehr Auswahl an Sattelstützen.
> Gruß Steffen



Steffen, dann hast du Glück mit deinem Dealer. Denn viele haben entweder keine Reibahle oder wollen das nur mit Hersteller-Genehmigung machen. Ging mir zumindest hier in HH so, habe einige Shops vergeblich gefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich hab ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meinem "Dealer". Vorgestern war ich den halben Tag dort und durfte in der Werkstatt schrauben, Mittagessen und Hilfestellung inklusive. Das Ergebnis werd ich morgen mal präsentieren.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Februar 2009)

war gestern schon im shop und hab die sitzrohre ausreiben lassen - aber ich belass es bei 27,0 - will sie nicht auf 27,2 aufreiben lassen, da hab ich angst um die rahmen.


----------



## Walti (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
Suche Gleitlager für mein GT STS 1.
Hat jemand noch Gleitlager für das untere Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers ? Die Gleitlager sind ca. 35mm lang. 

Falls jemand solche hat oder eine Adresse weiss, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Februar 2009)

Walti schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche Gleitlager für mein GT STS 1.
> Hat jemand noch Gleitlager für das untere Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers ? Die Gleitlager sind ca. 35mm lang.
> 
> Falls jemand solche hat oder eine Adresse weiss, wäre ich dankbar.



Schau bzw. frag mal hier:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=224&zenid=ff83b0025439741cb067b32bc26164f9


----------



## Walti (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo tofu1000
Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Habe bei benscycle nachgeschaut und auf ebay etc. Es sind aber nur die oberen Lager für das STS erhältlich.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2009)

Passt hier woll am besten.

Ich suche einen GT Psyclone oder Richter Rahmen in 19-20", Federgabel geeignet.

Bitte alles anbieten.

Danke schön


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2009)

Ach ja, Farbe ist erstmal egal, Kratzer auch.

( David, Dein Team Scream wäre für meine Zwecke perfekt)


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Passt hier woll am besten.
> 
> Ich suche einen GT Psyclone oder Richter Rahmen in 19-20", Federgabel geeignet.
> 
> ...



da dürfte das psyclone wohl einfacher zu finden sein.
kenne nur 3 richter hier im forum.
eins hat manni eins hat kingmoe (glaube ich zu mindest) und eins hat........


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2009)

Könnte das evtl. ein 19er sein? Es erscheint zumindest recht groß, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Richter-8-0-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Passt hier woll am besten.
> 
> Ich suche einen GT Psyclone oder Richter Rahmen in 19-20", Federgabel geeignet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. Februar 2009)

Hinten (RH) sieht es groß aus, vorn das Steuerrohr wieder recht klein. Der Verkäufer müsste mal eine Aussage machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Könnte das evtl. ein 19er sein? Es erscheint zumindest recht groß, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Richter-8-0-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318





ja iss ein 19er. hat kein abfallendes oberrohr.





das es den auch in grün gab ist mir neu.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ja iss ein 19er. hat kein abfallendes oberrohr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der amerikanischen Bucht war er im letzten Jahr, glaub ich, zweimal in dieser Farbe - vielleicht war er so ursprünglich nicht in D erhältlich. (?)


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Februar 2009)

ich probiers einfach mal 

suche einen 96er zaskar rahmen in 16" blau eloxiert - müsste auch ink-blau sein, genauso wie der 95er, aber halt mit dickem unterrohr.

im netz bekommt man so oft rote, aber leider fast nie die schönen blauen


----------



## Oh-Markus (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand noch eine Wippe für einen GT LTS 2000 übrig ? es passt auch die Wippe der späteren LTS / STS mit der Trunnion Dämpferaufnahme. 
Meine ist leider defekt  ....

Markus


----------



## cleiende (22. Februar 2009)

Beim aktuellen Kurs fürs Pfund kann man das hier getrost empfehlen:
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares
(Ex-BETD)
Gruss,

cleiende




Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand noch eine Wippe für einen GT LTS 2000 übrig ? es passt auch die Wippe der späteren LTS / STS mit der Trunnion Dämpferaufnahme.
> Meine ist leider defekt  ....
> 
> Markus


----------



## Oh-Markus (22. Februar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Kurs fürs Pfund kann man das hier getrost empfehlen:
> http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares
> (Ex-BETD)
> Gruss,
> ...



Danke, hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Wenn hier keiner eine Wippe übrig hat werde ich sie dort wohl bestellen. Bin grad noch in "Verhandlung" mit dem Käufer, von dem ich den Rahmen gekauft habe ... Die Wippe sollte eigentlich mit dabei sein, aber wundersame Weise  ist sie auf dem Weg vom Amiland bis hierher verschwunden. 

Markus


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Nach einer kleinen Inspektion eines neu eingetroffenen LRS kam folgendes zum Vorschein





So sehen die dazugehörigen Naben aus 



 



Jetzt bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Freilauf , damit ich den LRS auch endlich fahren darf .

Bitte helft mir - kaufe auch gebrauchte Nabe , wenn der Freilauf noch OK ist


----------



## versus (13. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

beim zusammenbau meines psyclones stellt sich mir folgende frage:
wie weit muss die stütze in dem feinen stahlröhrchen stecken, damit ich den rahmen auf keinen fall beschädige? 
die vorhandene 330er syncros-stütze steckt zwar etwa 9cm im rahmen und somit auch unterhalb der unterkante des oberrohrs, aber bei einer 400er stütze wäre mir irgendwie wohler. was meint ihr?

hat jemand eine schwarze, glänzende 27.2er stütze um die 400mm abzugeben, oder zu tauschen? 
bei einer gleichwertigen stütze könnte man auch gegen die 330er syncros tauschen.


----------



## maatik (13. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wie weit muss die stütze in dem feinen stahlröhrchen stecken, damit ich den rahmen auf keinen fall beschädige?



Ist es nicht eher so, dass die Sattelstützentiefe die Sattelstütze sichert? Hilft dir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter, wenn an der Stütze keine min-Markierung dran ist..ich glaub eher geht die Stütze in die Knie als der Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. März 2009)

Hallo Volker,

schau, dass Du eine 400èr Stütze bekommst. Ist zwar schwierig, aber machbar. Im Classic Forum gibt es einige nette Leutz, die so etwas ihr Eigen nenn und diese für "billiges" Geld abgeben. Mir wurde für den Xizang eine Syncros für "schmale" 85 Euro angeboten


----------



## zaskar-le (13. März 2009)

...ich schließe mich gt-heini an.

Viel zu häufig leider treten durch die Hebelwirkung der Stütze Schäden am Rahmen auf, da sich die Stütze im Rahmen bei kürzerer Auflagefläche (also kürzerer Stütze) eben nur auf eher geringerer Fläche abstützen kann. Im besten Fall knickt nur die Stütze. Einiges Geröhr verkraftet das an den neuralgischen Punkten einfach nicht so gut, und es ist ja schlicht und einfach vermeidbar. Die Rahmenschäden sind m.E. ein eher schleichender und nicht immer sofort sichtbarer Prozess, was nicht immer ungefährlich ist. Insbesondere Alurahmen sind da übrigens, ich denke mal durch die geringeren Wandstärken, häufiger mal anfällig.

Ich würde im Zweifel daher immer die längere Variante fahren, auch wenn es vielleicht 50 Gramm mehr wiegt - aber das machts ja auch nicht mehr aus und ist verschmerzbarer als ein gerissener Rahmen.


----------



## versus (14. März 2009)

moin und danke zusammen. 

@maatik: um die stütze habe ich eigentlich keine sorgen, da die diese ein ganzes stück weiter drin ist, als es die min-markierung vorgibt.

@jörg+christian: genau was ich denke! bei einer 400 wären knappe 20cm im rohr und da wäre mir bei meinen (natürlich vollständig austrainierten) 84kg auch sehr viel wohler.
laut weight weenies macht das eh nur 30 gr aus und die könnte ich mir schon noch leisten.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. März 2009)

mach auf jedenfall ne lange stütze rein! und sei nicht so doof wie ich...mir ist schonmal das sitzrohr bei nem zaskar abgerissen weil ich mit gekürzter stütze touren gefahren bin...


----------



## maatik (14. März 2009)

Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte...das ist schon heftig und echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Tiensy (14. März 2009)

Zu folgenden Bremsen, suche ich noch die passenden Decals fuer den Rahmen:





Auf dem Bild kommt die Farbe nicht wirklich gut rueber. Original ist das ein recht kraeftiges Neon-Orange.

Gibt es von folgenden Decals bereits Repro's bzw. hat jmd. solch einen Decalsatz uebrig den er/sie nicht braeuchte?






Beste Gruesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. März 2009)

ich denke es ist jetzt klar, dass ich eine lange stütze verbauen werde. 

das problem, dass ich eine solche nicht habe - zumindest nicht in 27.2 - ist aber leider noch nicht behoben, drum:

ab in die keller, durchwühlt eure kisten, zerlegt notfalls eure räder und macht mir ein






bittebitte


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. März 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Zu folgenden Bremsen, suche ich noch die passenden Decals fuer den Rahmen:
> 
> Gibt es von folgenden Decals bereits Repro's bzw. hat jmd. solch einen Decalsatz uebrig den er/sie nicht braeuchte?
> 
> ...



Ich hänge mich mal mit ran hier:
Ich suche einen schwarz-weissen, bzw. schwarz-gelben Decalsatz. Ein Satz Vektordaten oder auch repro-fähige Bilder würden mir auch genügen.

Viele Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2009)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal mit ran hier:
> Ich suche einen schwarz-weissen, bzw. schwarz-gelben Decalsatz. Ein Satz Vektordaten oder auch repro-fähige Bilder würden mir auch genügen.
> 
> Viele Grüße - Sebastian




tomasius fragen der hat sie (fast) alle.


----------



## Tiensy (15. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> tomasius fragen der hat sie (fast) alle.



Fuer wahr fuer wahr...


----------



## oldman (21. März 2009)

moin,
ich suche eine gt hr nabe in schwarz.
danke


----------



## dr.juggles (21. März 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> ich suche eine gt hr nabe in schwarz.
> danke




wer nicht


ich suche einen gt flatbar ... kann auch gerne ein kore oder answer sein.
farbe schwoarz.


----------



## oldman (21. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wer nicht
> 
> 
> ich suche einen gt flatbar ... kann auch gerne ein kore oder answer sein.
> farbe schwoarz.



naja, ich habe einen kompletten gt lrs.... die echten gt naben. jetzt will aber eine olle gt hadley vorne mit scheibe fahren und hinten halt hs33.
nun möchte ich ungern den lrs zerreissen. lieber noch ne zusaetzliche hr nabe und den alten lrs komplett an jemanden vererben.

wenn also jemand einen kompletten gt lrs gegen eine einzelne hr nabe plus wertausgleich tauschen möchte... hereinspaziert


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2009)

Ich suche ein altes stählernes Geschwisterlein für mein Zaskar, als Ablöse des Aggressors. Modell egal, gerne auch total verranzt, nur kein Rost, optisch einwandfreie nicht, da ich es zum täglichen 'commuten' möchte.

Am besten mit Gabel und Bremse für möglichst schmalen Geldbetrag (2stellig).

gruß und Danke Alex
(im Zuckerrausch vom Schokoriegel frittieren)

Edith: 18'', mit (passender) *Starr*gabel
Edith II: am allerallerliebsten was buntes, mit vielen Kratzern. (muss auch kein GT sein...)


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. März 2009)

wieviel ist denn "schmalles Geld" bei Dir?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2009)

Nicht mehr als 50â¬ fÃ¼r Rahmen und Gabel. 
Wie gesagt, am liebsten in optisch schlechtem Zustand. Es soll absolut kein Diebstahlanreiz da sein!
Wenn dann auch nur starr und wenn mÃ¶glich 18''.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. März 2009)

schau mal in den verkaufsthread...für 100 wär da was...wobei das noch recht schick wär


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2009)

GT-Hinterland hatte mich schon kontaktiert...
Schaltung kann ich nicht gebrauchen, genau wie die Gabel.

Das hatte ich fast ins Auge gefasst: Talera bei Egay
Das kommt mir aber etwas teuer vor, oder nicht?


----------



## oldman (24. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> GT-Hinterland hatte mich schon kontaktiert...
> Schaltung kann ich nicht gebrauchen, genau wie die Gabel.
> 
> Das hatte ich fast ins Auge gefasst: Talera bei Egay
> Das kommt mir aber etwas teuer vor, oder nicht?



alex,  hast ne pm


----------



## tofu1000 (24. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich fast ins Auge gefasst: Talera bei Egay
> Das kommt mir aber etwas teuer vor, oder nicht?



Ich auch. Aber ich habe es nicht...  Suchtest du nicht 18 Zoll? 
Ich hatte zwar auch schon GT-Hinterlands Tequesta ins Auge gefasst - aber da ich schon einen genauen Plan habe, der eine Neulackierung beinhaltet und mir der Paintjob zu schade zum "runterblasen" ist, fiel der aus dem Raster. Und das, wo er doch letztlich noch günstiger war...

Also, in diesem Sinne: Suche Stahl in 16 Zoll, möglichst mit Cantiaufnahme und Gabel, gern auch mit Groovetube. Lack gern in "abgephucked", der kommt eh runter.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2009)

Genau. Einmal in klein für dich und eine Nummer größer für mich. 

Was ist eigentlich aus dem lilanen Karakoram im Verkaufs-Thread geworden? Hatte das einer gekauft?


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

diemal suche ich ein grosses gt teil....................................und zwar für einen freund.



gt zaskar 18 zoll für incl versand 600 euro


wer was hat bitte mit bild melden damit ich sie ihm präsentieren kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2009)

David, schau ma innen Verkaufs-Thread, Tom verkauft da grad ein schönes Zaskar in 18 Zoll.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

hat er leider schon zerlegt und verkauft.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. März 2009)

Dann solltest Du reinschreiben, das Du ein komplettes Zaskar suchst. Für 600 Eus würd ich auch eins nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

ok es soll ein komplettes sein das nicht nur mit edelsten teilen bestückt ist.
es  muss auch nicht bb sein.
ich denke das man da schon was finden könnte. er braucht es ja nicht für die vitrine.


----------



## zaskar-le (26. März 2009)

...ich suche noch schwarze GT Grips und einen schwarzen Original GT-Kettenstrebenschutz, neu oder sehr guter Zustand. Hat da vielleicht noch jemand etwas rumliegen und könnte es entbehren?

Danke für's nachschauen!
Christian


----------



## divergent! (26. März 2009)

ich suche gt aufkleber...also nen gt-schriftzug fürs unterrohr.

am geilsten wär lila aber das hat wohl kaum einer....schwarz passt aber auch.

einfach ne pn wer was hat


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Genau. Einmal in klein für dich und eine Nummer größer für mich.



Ich bin erstmal versorgt...


----------



## dr.juggles (29. März 2009)

hallo

ich suche GT flaschenhalter, farbe eigentlich egal und GT bärentatzen pedale.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. März 2009)

Zwar ziemlich unwarscheindlich aber ich probiers..ich suche einen GT Rahmen mit Rahmenhöhe so 44-46cm Typ ist egal. Hauptsache 1 1`8tel Steuerrohr dass ich eine neuere Gabel einbauen kann. Wäre für in die Stadt als Singlespeeder gedacht. (das wäre an und für sich noch machbar aber Der Rahmen sollte aus der CH sein und nicht mehr wie 80 Franken kosten. ( die Versandkosten und der Zoll aus Deutschland übersteigen mein Stadtrad Budget). Hätte Freude wenn sich was findet.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. März 2009)

Hallo GTler,

also ich möchte meinem armen Cousin ne Freude machen und ihm zum Geburtstag ein Fahrrad schenken, da ihm das alte gestohlen wurde.

Also suche ich nen Rahmen mit Gabel. Sollte was Günstiges sein, gerne Stahl oder ein einfaches Alu Geröhr.

Ach ja 16-18" sollten es tun, nicht kleiner und auch nicht größer. Suche keinen Garagenqueen, aber auch nichts total abgeranztes, Gebrauchspuren sind ok. Wenn es besser aussieht, auch nicht schlecht. Ach ja, er ist männlich, deswegen achten wir nicht auf die Farbe!!!! 

Im Zweifel könnte man auch gegen was tauschen...schreibt halt mal..

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr noch was liegen habt und es loswerden wollt.

VG
peru


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2009)

Huhu. Brauche nen neues Innenlager für meinen Rahmen (20" Zaskar aus 1994) . Das Erste, was ich nach dem Auspacken feststellen durfte ist, dass die rechte Vierkantaufnahme Spiel von ca einem mm hat, die linke Aufnahme überhaupt nicht.


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


> Huhu. Brauche nen neues Innenlager für meinen Rahmen (20" Zaskar aus 1994) . Das Erste, was ich nach dem Auspacken feststellen durfte ist, dass die rechte Vierkantaufnahme Spiel von ca einem mm hat, die linke Aufnahme überhaupt nicht.



Das Innenlager muss ja zur Kurbel passen, insofern musst du die nennen oder die Länge der Achse sicher wissen.
Sonst hast du ein schönes Lager - aber es passt nicht mit deiner Kurbel zusammen...


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2009)

@ Moe...stimmt, habe ich in der Aufregung vergessen!

Sollen RaceFace Turbine LP verbaut werden, also Vierkant Innenlager.

Wie messe ich die Achslänge?


----------



## Bastieeeh (31. März 2009)

Sollte dann eine Achslänge von 110mm sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen bitte? Ist schon eine Weile her...


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Sollte dann eine Achslänge von 110mm sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen bitte? Ist schon eine Weile her...



ich fahre bei meinen turbinen 113-115mm. und bitte daran denken: turbines gab es auch mit isis-aufnahme


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

ich suche übrigens seit heute - wie schon im zeigt her fred geschrieben - eine glanzschwarze 27.2er stütze mit kröpfung und mind. 350mm, besser 400mm lang!
was gibt es da schönes? wer hat was abzugeben?


----------



## muttipullover (7. April 2009)

Suche eine GT-Starrgabel Farbe schwarz, 1 1/8", ahead, Schaftlänge min. 18cm.
Gruß und danke Steffen


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. April 2009)

ich mess morgen früh mal meine andere Gabel,hab keine Lust mehr in Keller heute.. 
Das Bayern-Spiel is interessanter..


----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> ...Das Bayern-Spiel is interessanter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (9. April 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Das Bayern-Spiel is interessanter..



War wirklich ein tolles Spiel....


----------



## aggressor2 (21. April 2009)

Ich brauche dringend einen Laufradsatz fürs Stadtrad!! Bitte, bitte, bitte...
Für Felgenbremsen, lieber mit 36 Speichen, Schraubachsen und normalem Freilauf, wo man die Kassette draufsteckt.
Am liebsten würde ich gegen den Laufradsatz aus meinem Aggressor tauschen. No name Naben (aufgebaut wie Shimpanso), 0815 Stahlspeichen -2.0 durchgängig (36), Rigida X-plorer Felgen, Schraubkranz und -achsen, die Felgenflanke ist noch gut bis sehr gut in Schuss, Felge vorne hat ein paar kleine Kratzer und einen kleinen Schlag in der Kante zum Reifen hin, hält aber! Falls wer was zum Tauschen hat, lass ich den LRS neu zentrieren, die Naben nachstellen und mach ihn sauber.
Es sei mir verziehen, dass es nicht 100%ig GT-spezifisch ist, aber ich denke, dass ich hier eher zum Erfolg komme, als im Basar.
Falls Bilder erwünscht sind, mach ich gerne welche.


edith: Ich nehm auch nur ein einzelnes Hinterrad.

nochmal edith: ich nehm auch ne silberne nicht so hochwertige shimanonabe mit 36 löchern.


----------



## gtbiker (21. April 2009)

Hi,
hätte nen hinteres Laufrad, 9fach XT Nabe (für Schnellspanner) und irgendeine Rigida Felge, die mal rot war, die dann schwarz (schlecht) überlackiert wurde. FElge ist selber super wenig gelaufen (ca. 40km), Nabe hat schon ein paar Kilometer drauf.
FAzit: Für die Stadt sicherlich voll in Ordnung, fürs gescheite Radl eher nix. 
Das kannste haben fürn Appel und nen Ei plus Versandkosten.
Voderrad such ich selber.
Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (21. April 2009)

Ich hab ein Vorderrad noch zu Hause im Keller stehn. Ist das Originale aus meinem Aggressor. So weit ich mich erinnere is das noch gut in Schuss. Habs gewechselt, weil ich mir mal das Hinterrad total zerlegt hatte und dann den Lrs gekauft hab den ich eigentlich tauschen will.
Wär das was? Es ist komplett silbern, mehr weiß ich nich...


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Es ist komplett silbern, mehr weiß ich nich...


 
Hast ne PN.
Gruß


----------



## DeepStar23 (24. April 2009)

Ich suche nen frischen Decal-Satz für mein Zaskar.



Das Gelb passt sehr gut zur Raceline.

Wer sowas über hat oder weiss wo´s wat gibt, bitte ne PN an mich...


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Mai 2009)

ich suche GT bmx pedale mit mtb gewinde...diese klassischen plattformpedale von GT. schwarz oder silber ist egal. wer hat welche übrig?


----------



## tonicbikes (21. Mai 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Das Gelb passt sehr gut zur Raceline.
> 
> .



War ja noch nie der Freund von Magura 's aber das sieht ja mal richtig akurat aus Sehr, sehr, sehr schönes Zaskar

So jetzt zum Thema;
suche GT Rahmen oder noch *besser kompl Bike in 16 Zoll*.
Alu oder Stahl-egal, Schaltung LX,DX irgendwie sowas in dieser Liga 

Wer was hat bitte pm

gruss
tonic


----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2009)

SUCHE:

Schaltauge für ´91 KARAKORAM

Sattelklemme für dto.


Gerne auch gebraucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppert (5. Juni 2009)

Ja Servus,

ich suche "ein Stück" Hinterbau von nem 98'er GT LTS 3000 ds.
Bei meinem ist die Dämpferaufnahme angerissen...

Grüße


----------



## Kruko (5. Juni 2009)

Steppert schrieb:


> Ja Servus,
> 
> ich suche "ein Stück" Hinterbau von nem 98'er GT LTS 3000 ds.
> Bei meinem ist die Dämpferaufnahme angerissen...
> ...



Wenn es die Sitzstrebe ist, lass es schweißen. Geht bei 7005 Alu eigentlich problemlos. Falls es die Trunnion-Aufnahme ist, so kannst Du das "dele" Teil noch in England bei Betd als Neuteil bekommen.


----------



## Steppert (5. Juni 2009)

Is leider nich die Trunnion-Aufnahme...
Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem fähigen Schweisser in meiner Umgebung!
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Juni 2009)

Steppert schrieb:


> Is leider nich die Trunnion-Aufnahme...
> Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem fähigen Schweisser in meiner Umgebung!
> Trotzdem Danke.



Frag mal bei der Firma Alutech an. 
Die haben einem Kunden von uns neulich ein Kona geschweisst. 
Sah sehr gut aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Juni 2009)

ich stell mal ne vorsichtige frage...
mag wer von euch ein 16'' zaskar/-le, gegen mein 2007er zaskar team tauschen?
einzige bedingung, es muss eine 400er gabel reinpassen, die NICHT die geometrie verhunzt. bei dem rest wird man sich bestimmt schon einig.
grüße,
alex


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2009)

ich suche für eine vorhandene gt sattelklemme ein passendes 16er gt lts oder sts.
bitte die ausführung bei der die sattelstütze hinter dem sitzrohr zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar nicht von GT, kommt aber an eins...

Bin auf der Suche nach folgender Gabel:





Rock Shox SID 1998
Federweg: 63mm
Gabelschaft: 1 1/8, mind. 18cm
Keine Disc-Aufnahme

Waere schoen wenn evtl. jemand noch eine haette.

Angebote bitte per PM oder Email an mich richten.

Vielen Dank und beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## moitrich (17. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich suche für eine vorhandene gt sattelklemme ein passendes 16er gt lts oder sts.
> bitte die ausführung bei der die sattelstütze hinter dem sitzrohr zu sehen ist.



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Thermoplastic-Carbon-Frame_W0QQitemZ180368064338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item29fec63f52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-Thermoplastic-Carbon-Frame_W0QQitemZ180368064338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item29fec63f52&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50




i watch this item.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich suche die Grundlage eines jeden schönes Rades: einen GT Rahmen! Es muss zwingend ein Zaskar sein, 14,5", Ball Burnished, Türkis oder purple - Eloxal sogar noch bevorzugt. Baujahre nur zwischen 1993 und 1996. Mal schauen, wie lange ich da schon wieder suchen darf 

Schönes Wochenende!
Christian


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich suche einen 93er Decalsatz für ein Zaskar.
also der gelb/schwarze.

mfg


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juli 2009)

Ich suche eine unterer Schwinge (Kettenstrebe) für ein LTS.
Wer hat eine übrig?


----------



## SplashingKrusty (5. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Suche für das 93er Tequesta von meinem Vater einen geraden Lenker, am liebsten Schwarz. Entweder von GT oder was zeitgenössiges.
Angebote bitte per PN.

Dankeschön.


----------



## Syborg (6. Juli 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich suche eine unterer Schwinge (Kettenstrebe) für ein LTS.
> Wer hat eine übrig?



Hi GT-Sassy,

was für ein Baujahr bzw. besser wär noch ein Foto der alten Schwinge. Ich hab einige Schwingen da.

Gruß Syborg


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juli 2009)

Die Schwinge ist für ein LTS 3000 DS, 98 glaube ich. Fotos gehen erst am Wochenende, vorher bin ich nicht zu Haus.
Aber Danke schon mal.


----------



## Kruko (7. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich suche für mein Classic-Projekt eine schwarze GT-Sattelstütze in 26,8 und eine entsprechende schwarze Sattelklemme für Stahlrahmen. 

Über Zuschriften per PN wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juli 2009)

na,dein neues schätzchen vonne insel scheint angekommen zu sein. glückwunsch.
ist es so schön wie auf den bildern?




hab noch was vergessen.....bilder bilder bilder


----------



## Kruko (7. Juli 2009)

Ist endlich angekommen  Zustand ist eigentlich sehr gut. Er hat nur am Steuerkopf zwei kleine Blessuren, die ich ausbessern muss. Hast Du schon eine Farbe für das Gelb gefunden??

Heute abend geht es nochmal an das Tretlager. Hoffentlich klappt es ohne Hammer bzw. Presse

Bilder folgen


----------



## RidgeBack (9. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich suche für ein 2001er GT i-Drive Team einen Schnellspanner. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen solchen noch bekomme oder hat jemand einen solchen noch rumliegen und benötigt diesen nicht mehr?

Danke.
Gruß,

Flo


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juli 2009)

Ok, für diesen Rahmen benötige ich die Schwinge



Ist ein 98´ziger GT LTS 3000 DS.
So sieht mein Problem aus:



weitere Bilder in meinem Album.
Ich hoffe da hat einer von Euch was für mich.


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich suche für mein Classic-Projekt eine schwarze GT-Sattelstütze in 27,0  und eine entsprechende schwarze Sattelklemme für Stahlrahmen.
> 
> Über Zuschriften per PN wäre ich sehr dankbar



Au mann, man sollte nicht am Rahmen messen. Die Sattelstütze suche in in 27,0. Hat denn keiner eine schöne gebrauchte schwarze GT-Stütze


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2009)

Falls Du nix findest, jeder Hartje-Händler besorgt Dir eine Kalloy in wet-black für 12 Eus in der nötigen Grösse. Hab sie mehrfach verbaut, ist echt brauchbar, vor allem bei dem Preis.


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Falls Du nix findest, jeder Hartje-Händler besorgt Dir eine Kalloy in wet-black für 12 Eus in der nötigen Grösse. Hab sie mehrfach verbaut, ist echt brauchbar, vor allem bei dem Preis.



Das wäre die Notfall-Option Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Syborg (11. Juli 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ok, für diesen Rahmen benötige ich die Schwinge
> 
> Ist ein 98´ziger GT LTS 3000 DS.
> So sieht mein Problem aus:
> ...



Hi Sassy,

die Bilder von der Schwinge die ich habe sind nun in meinem Album. 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juli 2009)

*Kleiner Rahmen gesucht!*
Suche einen Tempest oder Avalanche (oder sonstwas aus Alu) in 14,5Zoll bzw. XS oder S (halt kleiner als 16Zoll). Bitte alles (un-)mögliche via PN oder Mail anbieten, danke! 

Vor Kurzem war mal hier im Verkaufsthread was Kleines in Alu, habs aber verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (13. Juli 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> *Kleiner Rahmen gesucht!*
> Suche einen Tempest oder Avalanche (oder sonstwas aus Alu) in 14,5Zoll bzw. XS oder S (halt kleiner als 16Zoll). Bitte alles (un-)mögliche via PN oder Mail anbieten, danke!
> 
> Vor Kurzem war mal hier im Verkaufsthread was Kleines in Alu, habs aber verpennt



Vielleicht ist das etwas für Dich :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-GT-Tempst-Alu-MTB-Rahmen-14-5-Muss-mann-haben_W0QQitemZ270425236633QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ef699a499&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A1|294%3A50

Gruß Syborg


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juli 2009)

Hab ich im Blickfeld, danke! 
Gruß


----------



## RidgeBack (13. Juli 2009)

RidgeBack schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche für ein 2001er GT i-Drive Team einen Schnellspanner. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen solchen noch bekomme oder hat jemand einen solchen noch rumliegen und benötigt diesen nicht mehr?
> 
> Danke.
> ...



Hat niemand eine Ahnung wo einen solchen finde? 

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2009)

Welchen Schnellspanner meinst Du? Sattelklemme?


----------



## RidgeBack (13. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Welchen Schnellspanner meinst Du? Sattelklemme?



Ja genau... ich bekam von einem Freund die Info von einem Verkäufer aus den USA, aber die Info ist ein paar Jahre alt und er hat auch keine mehr.


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht so eine: (?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-ADJUSTAB...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeBack (14. Juli 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht so eine: (?)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GT-ADJUSTABLE-BICYCLE-SEAT-BOLT-BIKE-PARTS-389_W0QQitemZ290329556725QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4398fd76f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50



Genau so eine. Vielen Dank


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2009)

Büddeschön! 


RidgeBack schrieb:


> Genau so eine. Vielen Dank


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. August 2009)

So ein Sch...
Habe mir Gestern Luster Lakes besorgt um die Schwinge am LTS DS zu polieren, deshalb habe ich sie heute zerlegt. Und dann kann dies zum Vorschein:






Der Bolzen (Obere Schwinge-Dämpferwippe) ist gebrochen, na super.
Falls jemand einen übrig hat oder weiß wo ich den Bolzen noch bekommen, BITTE BITTE melden


----------



## goegolo (8. August 2009)

Hier vielleicht auf Anfrage: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares


----------



## Al-Capone (9. August 2009)

Hi,
das STS DH hatte ein sehr langes "Rohr" (keine Ahnung wie ich das korrekt heißt) wo der Umwerfer befestigt wird.Ich suche sowas.Wer hat sowas?Sollte aber vom STS DH sein,alle anderen hatten das nur in kurz.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Syborg (9. August 2009)

Hi Karsten,

ich geh nachher nachschauen ob ich sowas hab. Meld mich dann bei Dir.
By the way: Die Biersorte ist mir egal, hab eh nix davon 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## versus (10. August 2009)

ich suche eine schwarze möglichst gerade stahlgabel mit 1 1/8" aheadschaft.
schaftlänge ab 18.5cm (18" stahlrahmen). gerne so was richtung kona p2.


----------



## goegolo (14. August 2009)

Für den "Rollout" eines GT LTS dh suche ich noch ein paar Teile:

Vorbau: Syncros/Raceface/Kore/etc. um die 50mm
Lenker: Vorschläge
Shifter: XTR m952
Innenlager: XT (o.ä.), vierkant, Gehäusebreite 75mm, wer weiß mehr zur erforderlichen Achslänge in Verbindung mit einer Middleburn RS-3? 
Kassette: XTR oder XT 9-fach
Sattel: ein Flite wäre ja schon ganz nett an dem Aufbau
Gabelbrücke: Magura Phaon mit Schaft > 24cm, Austausch gegen 20cm möglich


----------



## Muckelchen (1. September 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich suche für meine MZ Z2 ein neue Brücke mit Steuerrohr min. 185mm laenge.
Angebote bitte per PN.

Danke!


----------



## Beaufighter (7. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich such einen orangenen all terrain Zaskar LE Decalesatz. Und eine 95er rote Judy DH, die soll auch ans Zaskar, die würde dann auf 63 mm getravelt werden. 

http://www.mombat.org/95JudyDH.jpg

http://www.mombat.org/97RockShox4.jpg

Viele Grüße
Arzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (7. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich such einen orangenen all terrain Zaskar LE Decalesatz.



Hi Arzu, hatte felnzo von ebay.com die nicht mal? Ich würde ihn einfach mal anschreiben, er hat nicht immer sein komplettes Lager online stehen.

Viel Glück
Christian


----------



## Beaufighter (7. September 2009)

Danke für den Tipp! 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hi Arzu, hatte felnzo von ebay.com die nicht mal? Ich würde ihn einfach mal anschreiben, er hat nicht immer sein komplettes Lager online stehen.
> 
> Viel Glück
> Christian


----------



## hoeckle (7. September 2009)

ja, felzno. aber bestell lieber, so er hat, 2 sätze. teilweise sind die schon recht alt und lassen sich nur schwer von der trägerfolie trennen, bzw. zerfallen, wenn man sie ins wasser legt (bei den wasserschiebebildern). ist aber nicht seine schuld, sondern liegt einfach in der sache der natur.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2009)

kann ich leider bestätigen...die sind älter als metusalem und bröckeln schon beim anschauen :-(
hab auch noch nen og 94er satz in orange.


----------



## hoeckle (7. September 2009)

wenn man es weis, gibt es ja lösungen, zb 
aus modellbaubereich spezielle weichmacher für decals. da hilft dann nur experimentieren.

bei mir kam die erkenntniss leider zu spät.


----------



## Beaufighter (7. September 2009)

Ich habe ihn mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was daraus wird. Wenn ich die orangenen nicht bekomme, dann werden es wohl die blau/gelben vom 94er Modell. Obwohl die neongelben auch schick sind und mit Magura RaceLine toll aussehen. Aber ich habe hier polierte Kooka Rachas und die sollen ans Zaskar dran und das blau/gelb ist doch recht hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ja, felzno.



Stimmt, sorry. Ich werde mir das in 100 Jahren nicht merken können 

Die blau/gelben mit den Fransen? Das sind die aus 1995, sehr hübsch.
Hatte ich auch über felzno bekommen und kleben wie Bombe.


----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Die blau/gelben mit den Fransen? Das sind die aus 1995, sehr hübsch.
> Hatte ich auch über felzno bekommen und kleben wie Bombe.



Guten Morgen!
Ne, die ohne Fransen vom 94er Modell. Ich habe mich aufklären lassen, dass es wohl unterschiedliche Decales bei den Modellen gleicher Jahrgänge gab. Da war aber erstmal bei mir die Verwirrung groß, da der Rahmen Ende 93 gebaut wurde und doch wohl ein 94er Modell ist und im Katalog weiß/schwarze drauf sind, die 93er hatten ja die neongelben Aufkleber. Den Rahmen habe ich mit blau/gelben nicht fransigen bekommen, welche wohl aber auch Repros sind. Sascha123 baut ja gerade so ein Zaskar LE mit blau/gelben Schriftzug auf. Diese Decales habe ich auch eigentlich in keinem Katalog gefunden  die 95er sind ja wiederum fransig. Hier ein Bild davon, ich hoffe es ist nicht zu sehr fehl am Platz in diesem Thread (sorry für die schlechte Handycamqualiät für den Aufbauthread leihe ich eine gescheite Digicam aus)





Ich würde so gern meinen Zaskar mit orangen Decales und paar orangen Farbtupfern, wie Chris King Steuersatz in mango, orange Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelklemme und Schnellspannern aufbauen. Wobei ich die Befürchtung habe, dass sich das rot der Judy DH mit dem Rest beißen könnte. Alternativ wären doch ein Aufbau mit dem blau/gelben Schriftzug mit paar blauen Farbtupfern. Ein Aufbauthread folgt, da ich wohl auch eure Hilfe brauche, da es mein erster Komplettaufbau ist und ich darin ein bloody Rookie bin.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. September 2009)

Orangene(Mango) Farben stelle ich mir am Bike richtig genial vor! Allerdings passt eine rote Gabel definitiv nicht dazu.

Rot und Blau sind auch nicht die optimale Kombi. Es sei denn, du willst rote Decals verwenden. Im Bereich gebrauchter und neuer Federgabeln ist die Farbe Orange leider auch äußerst selten im Umlauf.

Orange, das wär was besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (8. September 2009)

Ich bin ja nicht der bb-Fan... Aber bb mit mango, das hört sich guuuut an!  

Allerdings geht rot dann gar nicht, dann konsequent mit mango...


----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

Ich bin immer überzeugter von der Idee ein Zaskar LE mit orangem Farbeinschlag aufzubauen. Hat jemand ein Foto von orangenen all terra Decals? Was mach ich denn nun für ne Gabel dran, ne gelbe Judy SL? Falls ich ne rote Judy DH bekommen sollte, ich finde die nunmal saugeil, in orange lackieren?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Davidbelize (8. September 2009)

wie wäre es mit einer orangenen bomber,ner alten?


----------



## Rennkram (8. September 2009)

2000er Judy gabs in Orange. sieht vom Casting her aus wie die Älteren.


----------



## Sascha123 (8. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ich Was mach ich denn nun für ne Gabel dran, ne gelbe Judy SL? Falls ich ne rote Judy DH bekommen sollte, ich finde die nunmal saugeil, in orange lackieren?



Du wirst wohl ums Lackieren nicht rumkommen, außer du hast wirklich Glück und jemand legt dir ne seltene orangene Gabel vor die Füße.

Wenn du ne gelbe Judy oder sonst was farblich Alternatives nimmst, wird das Bike nie 100%ig stimmig sein.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2009)

alte  was hast du denn da für monsterkarnickels ?

das trum füllt ja das ganze rahmendreieck aus 

saugeil.

nehm die gelb - blauen 94er decals. orangene wirst du eh nicht mehr bekommen in absehbarer zeit.
dazu paar blaue akzente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> alte  was hast du denn da für monsterkarnickels ?
> 
> das trum füllt ja das ganze rahmendreieck aus
> 
> saugeil.



Heeee, die sind gar nicht soooo groß, Hugo (der weiße streckt sich gerade nur neugierig), Elvis (schwarz) der olle Schisser, ist der Rahmen nicht so geheuer gewesen.  



dr.juggles schrieb:


> nehm die gelb - blauen 94er decals. orangene wirst du eh nicht mehr bekommen in absehbarer zeit.
> dazu paar blaue akzente



Boooaahh, Mensch ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Blau/gelb oder orange..... Ich mach mal nen Thread auf und müll den hier nicht zu, sorry....ich schau mal, wenn ich ordentliche orange bekomme dann wirds fruchtig, wenn nicht nehm ich die 94er blau/gelben.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. September 2009)

Mit ORANGE! Und zur Not halt Custom-Decals. Orange rockt!
*SPAM an*



*SPAM aus*


----------



## planetsmasher (8. September 2009)

gabs nicht auch von manitou ne forke in orange? so um die jahrtausendwende? x-vert oder so?
kann aber sein das ich mich da gerade total täusche. passiert mir in letzter zeit häufiger. ist wohl das alter...


----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

Ich würde halt gerne den Aufbau so time-correct wie möglich machen. Wenns ein orangener Farbschlag wird, wird die Judy dann wohl orange oder schwarz lackiert. Ich denke alles andere beißt sich, Decals von der judy DH oder SL habe ich schon gefunden.

Viele Grüße
Arzu


----------



## Sascha123 (8. September 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> gabs nicht auch von manitou ne forke in orange? so um die jahrtausendwende? x-vert oder so?
> kann aber sein das ich mich da gerade total täusche. passiert mir in letzter zeit häufiger. ist wohl das alter...



Manitou SX-Serie. Habe gerade selbst meine defekte orangene Gabel verkauft. Die Farbe ist wirklich selten, denn ich habe keinen passenden Ersatz gefunden.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2009)

mein händler hat hier noch eine hängen.


----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

Ist das dein Ernst?



dr.juggles schrieb:


> mein händler hat hier noch eine hängen.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2009)

da hat sichs schon ne tarantel gemütlich gemacht (den spinnweben zu urteilen), hängt da seit 2000.
aber die wirst du NICHT in das 93er zaskar wursteln


----------



## Sascha123 (8. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mein händler hat hier noch eine hängen.



Das hätte ich mal früher wissen müssen. ;-)
Die Gabel muss dann aber auch schon 10 Jahre da rumhängen.


----------



## Beaufighter (8. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...aber die wirst du NICHT in das 93er zaskar wursteln



 ok, ok..... suche weiterhin nach einer Judy DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (8. September 2009)

...und wenn Du die dann gefundene und ggfs. runtergetravelte Judy DH / SL / XC dann chemisch entlackst (geht einfach, ist aber eine Sauerei) und anschließend polierst (und bestenfalls klarlackst oder eben 1x im Monat kurz nachpolierst, geht superfix)? Dann hättest Du Rahmen und Gabel in poliertem Finish und wärst befreit von einer störenden dritten Farbe. 

Sodann gezielt nach orangenen Parts Ausschau halten, wobei das bei einem einigermaßen zeitgerechten Aufbau sehr, sehr, sehr schwierig wird. Alternative: alte Teile anschaffen (können ja auch NOS sein ) und zusammen eloxieren lassen, ich glaube madline aus dem Forum ist hierfür der Experte. Dann hast Du einen zeitgerechten Aufbau mit alten Teilen in neuen, frischen Farben. 

Bei orange genügen sicher schon einige Farbtupferchen, um eine echte Granate auf die Räder zu stellen. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (8. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?



bei meinem händler hängt ne orange marzutschi. soll ich mal fragen?


----------



## Beaufighter (9. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ...marzutschi...



 das ist gut! Ich werde wohl schon eine Mitte 90er Judy verbauen. Aber vielen Dank.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du die dann gefundene und ggfs. runtergetravelte Judy DH / SL / XC dann chemisch entlackst (geht einfach, ist aber eine Sauerei) und anschließend polierst (und bestenfalls klarlackst oder eben 1x im Monat kurz nachpolierst, geht superfix)? Dann hättest Du Rahmen und Gabel in poliertem Finish und wärst befreit von einer störenden dritten Farbe.



So, ich habe eine Nacht darüber geschlafen. Der Zassi wird definitiv einen orangen Farbeinschlag bekommen. dr.juggles ich hoffe es ist in deinem Sinne! Mit der Gabel schwebt mir dann auch das Vorgehen von zaskar-le vor. Ich denke Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze werden schwarz (Ringle oder Syncros) und es kommt ne XTR 900er Gruppe ran. Ich würde, dann madline wegen eloxieren fragen. Also wer noch Ringle Schnellspanner die polierten mit den Löchern, ich glaube die heißen Twister, an mich abtreten will, her damit. 

Viele Grüße noch und einen schönen sonnigen Tag!


----------



## dr.juggles (9. September 2009)

es ist jetzt DEIN rahmen, liegt also nicht mehr in meiner hand 

lass halt den ganzen rahmen orange eloxieren 

gabs mitte 90 überhaupt orange elox teile?


----------



## Al-Capone (11. September 2009)

Hi,
suche Decals für GT STS Lobo und Sattelklemme (31,6mm) sowie Sattelklemme für ein STS (27,2mm).

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Janikulus (11. September 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche Decals für GT STS Lobo und Sattelklemme (31,6mm) sowie Sattelklemme für ein STS (27,2mm).
> 
> Gruß Al-Capone



die Chancen STS Lobo Decals zu finden sind glaube ich wie ein 6er im Loto... bei den Sattelklemmen solltest du schon die Aussendurchmesser der Sattelrohre angeben.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Al-Capone (11. September 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> die Chancen STS Lobo Decals zu finden sind glaube ich wie ein 6er im Loto... bei den Sattelklemmen solltest du schon die Aussendurchmesser der Sattelrohre angeben.
> 
> Gruss,
> Paul



Hi Paul,
im UK England waren welche...aber wollte nicht nach Deutschland versenden.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Janikulus (18. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl ums Lackieren nicht rumkommen, außer du hast wirklich Glück und jemand legt dir ne seltene orangene Gabel vor die Füße.
> 
> Wenn du ne gelbe Judy oder sonst was farblich Alternatives nimmst, wird das Bike nie 100%ig stimmig sein.



na:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-i...eile?hash=item35a38e4660&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin fürs Bravado LE immer noch auf der Suche nach ner 737 XT Kurbel.

Hat vielleicht noch einer was liegen und möchte sich evtl. gegen einen angemessenen Preis trennen?

Am liebsten in 175er Länge. Kettenblätter sind mir erstmal wurscht, hab ich noch liegen hier.

Wäre wirklich super, dann könnte das Bravado endlich mal losrollen.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (21. September 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal nen Tip!

Passt an diesen LTS-Hinterbau (LTS DS 98) ein Disc-Adapter? 
Einer von den BEIDEN ?





Hab leider grade kein besseres Bild zur Hand.


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2009)

Jepp, der Betd-Adapter passt.


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. September 2009)

Danke!
Dann suche ich jetzt so ein Teil.. 
Falls jemand sowat rumliegen hat,MELDEN!
Dann muss ich dat nicht extra von der Insel bestellen.. 

Ne 160er Scheibe sollte ja kein Problem sein bei der Adapterlösung..


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2009)

Der passt in dem Fall ohne Adapter


----------



## Beaufighter (22. September 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-i...eile?hash=item35a38e4660&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Vielen Dank auch! Die hatte ich auch entdeckt und es ist gerade auch wieder eine in orange drin, aber ich habe jetzt mir doch eine gelbe Judy SL besorgt. Diese wird nackig gemacht und kommt in polierter Version ran.


----------



## versus (22. September 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche Decals für GT STS Lobo und Sattelklemme (31,6mm) sowie Sattelklemme für ein STS (27,2mm).
> 
> Gruß Al-Capone



für "das" sts brauchst du keine klemme zu suchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch! Die hatte ich auch entdeckt und es ist gerade auch wieder eine in orange drin, aber ich habe jetzt mir doch eine gelbe Judy SL besorgt. Diese wird nackig gemacht und kommt in polierter Version ran.



das ist auch die einzig sinnvolle lösung 

oranger lack zu orange eloxierten sieht meiner meinung nicht aus. die mz in bomber orange (metalliclack) gab es meines wissens nach nur als z1 mit mind. 100mm federweg, was für dich deutlich zu lang wäre.


----------



## Al-Capone (22. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> für "das" sts brauchst du keine klemme zu suchen !




Für "das" ist die auch nicht


----------



## Beaufighter (22. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist auch die einzig sinnvolle lösung
> 
> oranger lack zu orange eloxierten sieht meiner meinung nicht aus. die mz in bomber orange (metalliclack) gab es meines wissens nach nur als z1 mit mind. 100mm federweg, was für dich deutlich zu lang wäre.



Ohh ja, die Bomber sieht sehr nett aus!! Das Zaskar hat jetzt einige Teile dank Ketterechts (vielen vielen vielen lieben Dank nochmal!!) dazu bekommen, ich kam nur nicht zum fotografieren und posten. Ich muss mich nur zügeln, dass ich es bei Farbtupfern belasse...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. September 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ohh ja, die Bomber sieht sehr nett aus!! Das Zaskar hat jetzt einige Teile dank Ketterechts (vielen vielen vielen lieben Dank nochmal!!) dazu bekommen, ich kam nur nicht zum fotografieren und posten. Ich muss mich nur zügeln, dass ich es bei Farbtupfern belasse...



quatsch - mach schön rasta ... ich hab noch grüne naben


----------



## Beaufighter (23. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> quatsch - mach schön rasta ... ich hab noch grüne naben



Yeah Rasta!! Ist auch als zukünftiges Projekt eingeplant, versus hat ein wahnsinns Rastabike


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)

Ich suche eine I-Drive Schwinge dieser Bauart mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.




Zusätzlich suche ich weitere Teile um ein XCR LE zu komplettieren
z.B.:
Schaltzugführung unter dem Tretlager,
Lagerwelle für den Hinterbau,
Sattelschnellspanner eines XCR x


----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Ich suche eine I-Drive Schwinge dieser Bauart mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
> 
> Zusätzlich suche ich weitere Teile um ein XCR LE zu komplettieren
> z.B.:
> ...



Evtl. verschickt der nach D, fragen kostet ja nichts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370264721579


----------



## Rennkram (24. September 2009)

Sehr guter Tip 
Dankeschön

Nach UK scheint er ja zu schicken.


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. September 2009)

Suche ne sattelstützenklemme(was für ein wort!) für mein LTS.
montiert ist ne klemme mit nem imbus.möchte aber einen schnellspanner verbauen.
habt ihr was altes schönes od. einen tipp was ich da schönes neues verbauen könnte?
gruß
tom


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2009)

Ich suche auch was:
Ein Ultegra 6500 Schaltwerk 9x3 (also long cage) fürs ZR 1.0
Ja, man wird älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. September 2009)

Früher hies das Motto "Ride hard or ride home", heute ist man schon froh nach Hause zu kommen... 


nach deiner aussage oben,und dem zitat hier,klingt es als ob du nur noch um den block fährst.


----------



## cleiende (25. September 2009)

Ich muss doch sehr bitten! Generation 40+, da darf man das.

Darf ich Dich gelegentlich mal auf ein Ründchen via Mammolshainer Berg, Billtalhöhe, Feldberg einladen? Du ganz klassisch mit 42:19...


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2009)

keiner ne info für mich?
würde eben gerne was verbauen,dass auch zum LTS passt>was altes um das bj. herum wäre natürlich klasse!
od. eben was neues?nur was?taugen die für 5 was?
und dann die qual der wahl>farbe?schwarz ist jetzt verbaut>wieder schwarz?od. silber?od. gar rot?

gruß
tom


----------



## dr.juggles (27. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> keiner ne info für mich?
> würde eben gerne was verbauen,dass auch zum LTS passt>was altes um das bj. herum wäre natürlich klasse!
> od. eben was neues?nur was?taugen die für 5 was?
> und dann die qual der wahl>farbe?schwarz ist jetzt verbaut>wieder schwarz?od. silber?od. gar rot?
> ...



ich bin von den hope sattelschnellspannern begeistert. sehr wertig gemacht. gibts auch in zig farben.

mfg


----------



## gtbiker (27. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich bin von den hope sattelschnellspannern begeistert. sehr wertig gemacht. gibts auch in zig farben.


Kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen, sind klasse Teile!


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich bin von den hope sattelschnellspannern begeistert. sehr wertig gemacht. gibts auch in zig farben.
> 
> mfg



ok.supe.danke für die info.werde gleich mal googlen...


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich gelegentlich mal auf ein Ründchen via Mammolshainer Berg, Billtalhöhe, Feldberg einladen? Du ganz klassisch mit 42:19...


----------



## daettnauer (29. September 2009)

wo kriegt man decals?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2009)

Ich mutmaße einfach mal dass du Decals für dein Avalanche LE suchst.
Falls nicht, oder falls ein spezieller Jahrgang oder eine spezielle Farbe, solltest du deine Frage etwas mit Details füllen. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DECAL-BIKE-ORIG...ikes?hash=item5ace02b389&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daettnauer (29. September 2009)

ja das war scon in der art gemeint. aber ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die schwarz-roten dinger nich wirklich.
mach ich doch einfach schwarze zaskar's drauf oder?
ist dann mein velo noch mehr wert?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2009)

Auf jeden Fall - steigt fast genau um den Wert der Decals.


----------



## versus (29. September 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall - steigt fast genau um den Wert der Decals.



abzüglich der trägerfolie


----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> abzüglich der trägerfolie



Preisfuchs!


----------



## hoeckle (30. September 2009)

is der badenser da etwa noch schlimmer, wie der schwoab...


----------



## versus (30. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> is*t* der baden*_*er da etwa noch schlimmer, *als* der schwoab...



so, da hast du es! pah...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. September 2009)

ich lieeebe diese Spitzfindigkeiten! 

Und hasse das Geschreibsel a la 'ich schreib mal wie man spricht...'


----------



## Syborg (30. September 2009)

als Badener empfinde ich das auch nicht als Spitzfindigkeit und bedanke mich bei Versus für die Richtigstellung.

Für Interessierte hier zum nachlesen:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badenser

_.....Dass die Verwendung von Badenser in der jüngeren Geschichte von den so Titulierten als unangemessen und oft auch abwertend empfunden wird, musste ein Heilbronner Abgeordneter des Baden-Württembergischen Landtags 1954 erfahren: Auf seine entsprechende Äußerung hin drohte der nordbadische CDU-Abgeordnete Franz Gurk, er werde ihn künftig als Heilbronnser bezeichnen (wobei sich hier der Witz nur dem Eingeweihten erschließt, da -bronnser phonetisch dem süddeutschen Wort Brunzer/Bronzer = Pinkler, Pisser sehr nahe kommt)......_

Gruß Syborg (Badener) und sorry für OT


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2009)

wer tauscht schwarzen 1 1/8 gt bremszuggegenhalter  (der meinerseits zu verfügung gestellt wird) gegen schwarzen syncros gegenhalter in 1 1/8.
ohne noodle.


----------



## goegolo (12. Oktober 2009)

Nach drei Umwerfern und einer Kettenstrebe muss ich mir eingestehen, dass mein LTS dh nur mit einem Kettenblatt gefahren werden kann. Mit ISCG Adapter und E-Type Führung gerät die Kettenlinie m.E. zu sehr aus der Spur.



Der Praxistest hat bereits bewiesen, dass ein Fortkommen mit einem 32er Kettenblatt durchaus möglich ist, allerdings wird eine Kettenführung und eventuell eine andere Kurbel benötigt. Da ich noch nie eine Kettenführung mein Eigen genannt habe bitte ich Euch um passende Vorschläge oder auch Angebote. Laut Katalog war an dem Rahmen eine obere Führung an einer Schelle montiert...


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche eine schicke CNC-Canti fürs Vorderrad. Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine Control Tech, ich bin aber auch für andere CNC-Kunststückchen offen. Sie kann auch gern ein paar Kratzerchen haben - sie soll eh neu gefärbt werden... 
Danke!


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

suche ne 96er rock shox judy dh mit cantigegenhalter und 1 1/8 ahead.
ihr würdet ein gt sehr glücklich machen.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

dp


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin Mädelz,

gestern wurde ich von einem GT-Freund stahl-mässig angesteckt, nun hätte ich auch gerne eins. Also am liebsten einen Rahmen, ein Bravado, Psyclone, Richter, Henker  sowas in der Richtung, alles was das Groove-Tube hat. Grösse sollte 18-19 Zoll sein, (Sitzrohr 50-52 cm Oberkante). Zustand ist relativ egal, notfalls wird neu gepulvert. Teile hab ich genug rumzuliegen, Gabel und Räder sind da, brauch ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> sowas in der Richtung, alles was das Groove-Tube hat. Grösse sollte 18-19 Zoll sein, (Sitzrohr 50-52 cm Oberkante). Zustand ist relativ egal, notfalls wird neu gepulvert. Teile hab ich genug rumzuliegen, Gabel und Räder sind da, brauch ich nicht unbedingt.



Ich habe noch ein blaues GT Bravado (1994er glaube ich), Top-Rohrsatz, 19", muss gelackt werden, weil: Da hat jemand leider mal eine nicht passende Stütze reingewürgt und damit dem Sitzrohr leider einen Schaden zugefügt. Es zeigen sich nach "Striemen", man kann es sehen und fühlen. Strukturell sehe ich da keine Gefahr und eine Stütze mit 0,2mm Untermaß sollte auch passen.

Ich habe den Rahmen mal von Oldman bekommen und würde ihn natürlich auch wieder günstig weiterreichen. Bei Interesse PN 

Ach ja, hier hatte Oldman ihn mal gezeigt (long long ago...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=75948&highlight=bravado


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Oktober 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Da hat jemand leider mal eine nicht passende Stütze reingewürgt und damit dem Sitzrohr leider einen Schaden zugefügt.



Das interessiert mich jetzt mal wirklich. Wie bekommt man eine zu große bzw. nicht passende Stütze in den Rahmen?

Millimetergenaue Stützen, die mit leichtem Nachdruck reingehen, kenne ich. Aber bei einer zu großen dürfte nur der Hammer helfen und wie bekommt man die jemals wieder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

mit schraubstock und fön


----------



## Sascha123 (25. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> mit schraubstock und fön





Nebenbei stelle ich mir die optimale Höheneinstellung der Stütze nach dem Einbau auch sehr spannend vor. Zumindest spart man sich das Geld für ne Sattelklemme.


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

naja macher hersteller verkauft sowas dann als isp oder so...das war bestimmt einfach nur dum gelaufen


----------



## epic2006 (25. Oktober 2009)

Servus GT-Gemeinde,
nach mehreren anderen Projekten dieses Jahr wird nun mein 97er Erstbesitz Virage in Angriff genommen



ich suche daher den Decalsatz oder besser noch eine Vektor-Datei für eben diesen.

ebenso eine 28" GT-Starrgabel mit Ahead Schaft und Cantisockeln, Alu/Stahl und Zustand egal.

Danke für die Hilfe, 

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> ...


mal das Bild nochmals hochgeladen..
Was ist den da für ne Gabel verbaut?
Bin momentan auf der suche nach ner neumodischen gabel für mein LTS.
Einbaulänge~450-455mm
irgend was mit 80mm federweg
in der Art wie ne Manitou RL 7 Elite Absolut ;Rock Shox SID Race/Team;Fox F80..etc.
noch wer Infos od. Tipps?


----------



## goegolo (3. November 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> mal das Bild nochmals hochgeladen..
> Was ist den da für ne Gabel verbaut?
> Bin momentan auf der suche nach ner neumodischen gabel für mein LTS.
> Einbaulänge~450-455mm
> ...



Hallo Tom, 

bei der Gabel handelt es sich um eine Magura Phaon bzw. CP125, die von 125 mm auf 90 mm Federweg getravelt werden kann. Mehr zur Einbauhöhe sollte auf der Herstellerseite zu finden sein, bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch einmal nachmessen. 

Übrigens, das Thema Kettenführung ist erledigt:


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> bei der Gabel handelt es sich um eine Magura Phaon bzw. CP125, die von 125 mm auf 90 mm Federweg getravelt werden kann. Mehr zur Einbauhöhe sollte auf der Herstellerseite zu finden sein, bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch einmal nachmessen.
> 
> Übrigens, das Thema Kettenführung ist erledigt:


 
wäre super wenn du nachmessen könntest...
hätte ja gerne ne verstellbare wie z.b. 80-120mm,aber das gibts wohl nicht mit 455mm einbaulänge
aber fix bei 80mm wäre auch super.
gruß
tom


----------



## Oh-Markus (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand eine untere Kettenstrebe für ein 96 LTS übrig. Leider ist meine gebrochen und jetzt suche ich dringend Ersatz. 

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Janikulus (17. November 2009)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat noch jemand eine untere Kettenstrebe für ein 96 LTS übrig. Leider ist meine gebrochen und jetzt suche ich dringend Ersatz.
> 
> ...



zwar aus Frankreich aber ein 96er LTS Thermo, das Sattelrohr war mal gerissen und wurde geschweisst, aber für 100Euro als Ersatzteilspender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (17. November 2009)

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum eine Kettenstrebe zum Probieren für mein LTS dh geholt, es dürfte eine 96er sein. 










Entgegen den Bildern habe ich die Strebe bereits aufpoliert.


----------



## sachse (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo! Ich suche einen 16" zaskar oder zaskar le Rahmen bis bj 98!
Am liebsten in ball burnished .
Danke im voraus. Mfg Sachse


----------



## muttipullover (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich hoffe es schaut auch jemand in diesen Faden.
Also ich suche einen GT-FlipFlop-Vorbau mit der dazugehörigen Klemmvorrichtung.
Zustand ist erstmal zweitrangig, hauptsache er ist rissfrei.
Desweiteren benötige ich noch eine Stütze in 26,4mm.
Die Sachen sind für ein neues Projekt, vielleicht bald mit eigenem Thread.
Laßt euch nicht lumpen.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche (inzwischen schon fast händeringend) einen Ringle Schnellspanner, die Version mit drei Löchern. Egal ob vorn oder hinten, egal welche Farbe. Hauptsache voll funktionstüchtig und ohne tiefe Kratzer im Material. Das ist das letzte Teil fürs schwarze Karakoram, was noch fehlt. Eigentlich sollte die ganze Sause schon bei madline zum Eloxieren sein... Also, habt doch bitte Erbarmen.


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche derzeit noch folgendes:

- schwarze GT Alloy Sattelstütze, ca. aus 1993 (ich glaube made by Kalloy)
- schwarzen GT-Vorbau, ca. aus 1993, einfach mal alles anbieten
- schwarzen GT "Superlight" Lenker oder auch den normalen Alloy bar
- GT ATB Racing Sattel, ca. aus 1993.

Die Sachen sollten in gutem Zustand (gern auch besser) sein.
Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe, ich freue mich über jedes Angebot.

Christian


----------



## gtfreak2! (22. Dezember 2009)

hat jemad so einen i-drive 5 rahmen in L zufällig abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (24. Dezember 2009)

mir gehts um die farbe, hätte einen in silber da, wenn jemand tauschen möchte oder selber einen rahmen sucht


----------



## Adidash (25. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Zaskar oder Avalanche in 14.5 abzugeben ? Bitte mit Preisvorstellung. Danke


----------



## Al-Capone (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand noch Teile Hinterbau GT Lobo bzw. STS Lobo die er nicht mehr benötigt?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## STSfreak (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Nachdem jetzt so viele mit den Zaskar LE decals auf ehbay ihr Avalanche oder Zaskar veredelt haben gibts keine mehr für mein LE 

hat jemand von Euch noch einen Satz Zaskar LE decals?

Grüße!


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Januar 2010)

@STSfreak: Frag doch einfach mal bei felnzo an - mit etwas Glück hat er noch was in der Schublade. Ansonsten Repros von unserem Profi?

Ich suche auf diesem Wege (und Dank kingmoes super Scans) ein Paar Pedalriemen von GT - vorrangig in *weiss*, aber alternativ auch schwarz und in möglichst gutem, am besten NOSsigen Zustand. 
Danke euch!


----------



## meikel-jena (7. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem unteren Schwingenteil/Kettenstrebe für ein 96er LTS.
hat noch Jemand was rumliegen oder gibts vll. sogar noch Haendler die Ersatzteile verkaufen? 
bin ueber jeden Hinweis gluecklich 

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2010)

meikel-jena schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach dem unteren Schwingenteil/Kettenstrebe für ein 96er LTS.
> hat noch Jemand was rumliegen oder gibts vll. sogar noch Haendler die Ersatzteile verkaufen?
> ...



wohnst du, gemaß deinem nick, in jena?
ich hab vor 2 jahren am johannisplatz mal flüchtig ein LTS gesehn...
könnte ja deins gewesen sein
oder wars doch ein sts?!

auf jeden fall grüße aus lobeda west


----------



## meikel-jena (8. Januar 2010)

Tach,

japp. der nick hats verraten  wohne in Jena.
nee 2 Jahre, so lange hab ich mein LTS noch nicht. habs mir erst vor kurzem geangelt.
Cheers, Michael






aggressor2 schrieb:


> wohnst du, gemaß deinem nick, in jena?
> ich hab vor 2 jahren am johannisplatz mal flüchtig ein LTS gesehn...
> könnte ja deins gewesen sein
> oder wars doch ein sts?!
> ...


----------



## race_face77 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich such dann auch mal, und zwar die "Umlenkhülsen" auf angehängtem Bild. Hat jemand so was noch rumfliegen?


Mille Gracie
VG
David


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

kannste das ding nich aus sonem v-brake umlenkröhrchen zurechtsägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist die Notlösung, falls keiner helfen kann.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

nagut


----------



## gummikuh99 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo GT-ler,

ich bin am Neu-Aufbau von einem 97´er LTS-1. Den nackten Hauptrahmen habe ich in der Bucht geschossen und den passenden Hinterbau inkl. BETD-Lagerung habe ich von einem umgebauten LTS 5000. Jetzt fehlt mir aber die Spreizhülse für die Lagerung von der Kettenstrebe (siehe Bild Nr. J ). 
Wo kann ich denn so ein Teil herbekommen oder wer hat noch eines abzugeben, bis jetzt habe ich im Netz nichts gefunden.

Der Rahmen war ursprünglich schwarz eloxiert, sah aber nicht mehr gut aus. Jetzt soll er weiß gepulvert werden, aber welche RAL-Farbe ? 
Die letzten Xizangs waren auch weiß, kennt jemand die am nächsten gelegene RAL-Farbe ?

Gruß

Gummikuh99


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Januar 2010)

Moin 
Ich suche einen Zaskar Rahmen aus den Jahren 2003-2009. 
Hab leider die Rahmen bei Transalp und The Cyclery verpasst. 
Kennt jemand noch nen Händler oder hat selber einen Rahmen im M über.. 
ach so die Peise dürfen sich gerne im gleichen Bereich aufhalten wie bei oben genannten Shop's..


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Seit gestern gehöre ich auch zu der glücklichen Gattung der GT-Besitzer; habe im Bikemarkt das schwarze Zaskar gekauft und bei eBa* gleich ne passende P-Bone mit A-Headschaft ergattert.
Eigentlich habe ich fast alle benötigten Teile zusammen, um das Bike standesgemäß aufzubauen - farblich passen sie allerdings nicht alle optimal 
Ich benötige also eine Stütze in 26,8mm (syncros, shannon, controltech), möglichst in blau, sowie den passenden Vorbau dazu (syncros, controltech, kore), optimal wäre 135mm, geringer Rise, schwarz.
Hätte genug Teile zum Tausch, wie z.B. rote (27,0mm) oder blaue (27,2mm) Shannon-Stützen, NOS KORE-Vorbau in 135/5° gelb (!) etc. pp.
Weiterhin überlege ich, die Decals zu erneuern, da sie doch schon arg mitgenommen sind...
Hat da vielleicht jemand n Tipp für mich?

Bilder kann ich erst heute abend einstellen, da momentan auf Arbeit 

Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich will dieses Jahr mein GT XCR LE aufbauen, dazu benötige ich noch eine hintere Schwinge mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Hat jemand von euch noch eine Schwinge übrig, oder vielleicht ne Adresse wo man noch welche bekommt. Vor ein paar Jahren waren mal jede Menge bei Ebay drin.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## gtbiker (29. Januar 2010)

Moin,
suche folgendes Standard-Ausfallende (Neu!):



Und ja, ich weiß dass es die Dinger bei Stadler und co gibt, aber vielleicht hat noch einer so eines rumliegen und benötigt es nicht? Zudem 5 Euro Porto für ein Schaltauge seh ich nicht ein, macht keinen Sinn.
Gerne auch Tausch gegen Diverses (Magura Corkies, Heylight-Barends, Tiogasachen, Amazing-Griffe, Cablehanger, Bikehefte oder sonst was) 
Würde mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## tonicbikes (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,
nachdem ich heute Nacht von einem Zaskar Rahmen geträumt habe suche ich nun diesen 
Farbe ist zweitrangig, Zustand mus nicht neu sollte aber noch ansprechend sein. 
Rh16", Bj ab 93, Frame only!

Falls jemand etwas für mich hat, bitte Pm

gruss
tonic


----------



## t-age (3. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

ich suche für das laufende Projekt noch folgende Teile:

- 1x Alu-Kettenblattschraube gold oder blau
- 4x Alu-Kettenblattschraube blau oder gold oder auch gern 2 x 2 gemischt
- 1x Sattelklemme (kein Schnellspanner) für 31,8 mm in blau eloxiert (Favorit: Salsa Lip Lock)
- 1x King NoThreadset 1 1/8" blau
- KORE Elite Stütze schwarz glänzend 27,0 mm
- KORE Elite Vorbau 1 1/8" Ahead schwarz glänzend (CC-Winkel/Länge)
- KORE Alulenker schwarz glänzend oder silber poliert

Die Teile sollten neuwertig sein, außerdem period-correct für Jahrgang 1996. Die blau eloxierten Teile bitte nur "richtig" blau, nicht türkis.

Vielen Dank für eure Angebote und Tipps,

LG t-age 

PS: und für mein nächstes Projekt suchte ich dann noch einen 1997er Zaskar in 16", ball burnished


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2010)

ich bräuchte wirklich was von GT 
und zwar diese plasteschelle fürs sattelrohr, wo die u-brakezüge dranlanglaufen.
bitte, bitte.


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich suche für die Wiederbelebung eines Bravado ein 73er Tretlager mit 111er oder alternativ 113er Welle, Hersteller egal, sollte aber weitestgehend bulletprof sein, da das Rad viel gefahren wird.

Angebote und Bezugsquellen bitte per PN.

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit

*Erledigt, Danke*


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Februar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich bräuchte wirklich was von GT
> und zwar diese plasteschelle fürs sattelrohr, wo die u-brakezüge dranlanglaufen.
> bitte, bitte.





Für Bauxit oder Stahl?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Februar 2010)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Für Bauxit oder Stahl?



stahl


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Februar 2010)

ich suche GT bmx / plattformpedale mit mtb gewinde.
schwarz oder silber wäre mir erst mal egal.

mfg


----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2010)

Moin, folgende Teile befinden sich derzeit in meinem Suchfokus:


King, 1 1/8, Ahead, schwarz mit weißer Schrift
Point Scheibenbremsadapter oder vergleichbares
Marta Bremszange lang, IS, schwarz
9-fach Shifter m970, ggf. auch m952
Kettenblatt, 94er LK, 32-36Z, schwarz, ohne Steighilfen/Single
Wer mag sich von dem ein oder anderen Teil trennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (17. Februar 2010)

Ich suche einen Rock Shox Deluxe Dämpfer für ein LTS mit Titanwippe


----------



## kingmoe (18. Februar 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Moin, folgende Teile befinden sich derzeit in meinem Suchfokus:
> 
> 
> King, 1 1/8, Ahead, schwarz mit weißer Schrift
> ...



Mist, meinen letzten *GT*-King habe ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Februar 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Rock Shox Deluxe Dämpfer für ein LTS mit Titanwippe



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/246022/cat/500

Kein RS , aber dafür auch viel leichter


----------



## Rennkram (18. Februar 2010)

da hab ich auch einen bei ebay unter beobachtung.
ein rs coupe deluxe wäre aber schöner mit der titanfeder.

aber danke für den tip


----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2010)

schade daß es den dämpfer nicht noch kürzer gibt für mein lts...der bräuchte einen mit 115mm ebl.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2010)

ich suche auch mal was. eigentlich will ich ja mein backwoods umschweißen lassen aber falls ich hier nen rahmen günstiger bekomme dann versuche ich es erstmal hier.

also ich brauche einen gt hardtailrahmen mit scheibenbremsaufnahme.

zb zaskar expert oder ein avalanche. in passender größe für mich ( 1,70 / 77 schrittlänge ).

bei den alten rahmen hab ich immer 16" gehabt. mein backwoods ist aber von der geo her fast wie ein zaskar in der m.

also wer was hat mal mit bild und preis mir anbieten. brauche nix jungfräuliches...das teil würde eh lackiert werden.

wer bilder hat und einen preis:

[email protected]

wenn bis zur 2. märz woche noch nix bei mir gelandet ist wird mein backwoods dann umgearbeitet......


suche beendet. danke an tewje schonmal im voraus!


----------



## goegolo (21. Februar 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Moin, folgende Teile befinden sich derzeit in meinem Suchfokus:
> 
> 
> King, 1 1/8, Ahead, schwarz mit weißer Schrift
> ...



@kingmoe: Was ist ein GT-King? 
@gtbiker: Danke für die Bremszange 

Habe noch zwei Ergänzungen: 

Hope Schnellspanner, silber, die alten voluminösen
Innenlager, Vierkant, "leicht", 68er Gehäuse, Achse ~110mm


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das gleiche wie ein GT Point Adapter oder GT Hope Schnellspanner


----------



## planetsmasher (27. Februar 2010)

also dann auch hier nochmal eine Suchanfrage. Wird Zeit dass die Mühle endlich mal ferdich wird. Ich werde schon darauf angesprochen, was aus dem Höllenrad denn eigentlich geworden ist:

Folgende Teile fehlen noch:

eine Gontrol Tech (also quasi auch GT) Sattelstütze in 26,8 und nat. schwarz - alternativ auch ne roox oder ähnliches

nen schwarzes Hinterrad

und schwarze Bremsen - an andrer Stelle hatte ich ja schon geschrieben dass ich mich aktuell sehr für die teGTro interessieren würde.


Also falls jemand beim Frühjahrsputz über derartige Teile stolpert ->PM



Rock On

M4rcu5


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2010)

Planet, Scheibenbremsen oder Felge? Ich hätte noch na Marta mit 160/140er Ashima Ultralight Scheiben, beide Zangen IS2000 ohne Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

suche eine schwarze Sattelstütze a la XT in 27,0mm. Zustand gene auch ordentlich abgeranzt, ist zum Fahren.

z.B. sowas





Danke für Eure Angebote!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2010)

Abgeranzt genug? Kriegste für nen symbolischen Euro plus Versand Deiner Wahl. 27.0 x 360mm, Kalloy mit GT Logos.


----------



## cleiende (8. März 2010)

Oh Mann, die ist echt abgeranzt. F.u.b.a.r.
Hast PN


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh Mann, die ist echt abgeranzt. F.u.b.a.r.
> Hast PN



Aber sowas von Fubar, schlimmer geht garnich    Hast ebenfalls PN.


----------



## goegolo (11. März 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> @kingmoe: Was ist ein GT-King?
> @gtbiker: Danke für die Bremszange
> 
> Habe noch zwei Ergänzungen:
> ...



Update


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. März 2010)

Ich suche für ein 96er LTS Trunnion Travel chips und Schrauben.
Wer sowat noch liegen hat,könnte mir die England-Bestellung ersparen.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. März 2010)

und ich brauch immernoch so eine schelle fürs sattelrohr zum drumrumführen der züge für die u-brake. bitte bitte.

dieses da:


----------



## redsandow (22. März 2010)

redsandow schrieb:


> suche immer noch



bin immer noch auf der suche nach dem bremszuggegenhalter
suche neu dekorsatz für gt corrado gelb mit blauer umrandung


----------



## urbancrank (22. März 2010)

Moin, suche einen Dämpfer für GT LTS.

Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2010)

urbancrank schrieb:


> Moin, suche einen Dämpfer für GT LTS.
> 
> Bitte alles anbieten!



Für Aluminium- (Trunnion-Aufnahme) oder Titanwippe?


----------



## urbancrank (22. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Für Aluminium- (Trunnion-Aufnahme) oder Titanwippe?




für Alu!


----------



## t-age (22. März 2010)

Aloha,

ich suche (eine Quelle für) einen Lagersatz für das Hauptlager (am Tretlager) für ein 97er STS...oder auch gern einen kompletten Lagersatz.
BETD ist mir bekannt und würde es zur Not wohl werden, aber ev. gibt's das auch in weniger kostenintensiv...

Sehr dankbar wäre ich auch, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie's bei der Demontage nach dem Ausbau des Achsbolzens weiter geht; der ist raus aber jetzt hab ich keine Idee wie's weiter geht um die Kettenstreben ab zu bekommen. Ev. gibt's da Explosionszeichnungen oder sonstiges Hilfreiches im Netz (hab auf Anhieb nix gefunden).

Danke,

LG t-age


----------



## cleiende (22. März 2010)

So etwas?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtwuGdwl2pc"]YouTube- GT LTS Suspension - part 2[/ame]


----------



## t-age (25. März 2010)

@cleiende: Danke, das hat geholfen!


----------



## Rennkram (27. März 2010)

Ich suche einen Satz Gleitlager für ein LTS mit Titanwippe.
Also 10 gelbe Nylon/Plastiksinterdinger 

Wäre echt klasse, wenn jemand sowas noch rumliegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (9. April 2010)

Aloha,

ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Kore-Stützen in 27,0 mm, einmal silber mit schwarzem Logo, einmal schwarz mit weißem Logo. Längen nicht unter 300 mm, Zustand gut oder besser. 

Ne neue XT-Stütze hätte ich ev. zum Tausch anzubieten.

Danke,

LG t-age


----------



## tofu1000 (27. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und ich brauch immernoch so eine schelle fürs sattelrohr zum drumrumführen der züge für die u-brake. bitte bitte.
> 
> dieses da:



Alex, suchst du noch?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BMX-U-Brake-Nyl...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35a791f223


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Alex, suchst du noch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BMX-U-Brake-Nyl...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35a791f223



jo...aber mal kuckn. 
danke schonmal


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2010)

t-age schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Kore-Stützen in 27,0 mm, einmal silber mit schwarzem Logo, einmal schwarz mit weißem Logo. Längen nicht unter 300 mm, Zustand gut oder besser.
> 
> ...



Falls Du nix findest, ich hab ne einfache Kalloy oder so in silber poliert liegen, 27,0 x 400mm und mit Versatz nach hinten, Ein-Schrauben-Klemmung.


----------



## t-age (28. April 2010)

@TigersClaw: Danke, noch hab ich Geduld/Zeit zu suchen...


----------



## strowi (29. April 2010)

hi,

ich such auch mal...

zum herrichten meins länger verschollenem GT Tequesta such ich ein paar GT Handgriffe und eine schwarze Sattelstütze.

gruss,
strowi


----------



## Oscar1 (30. April 2010)

Suche nen schwarzen *GT oversized Alu Riser Lenker* 
hätte im AT: nen graden GT in silber (Alu), 
GT Riser in schwarz (Stahl meine ich), 
GT Bullbar in Schwarz (Alu meine ich), 
oder Bares


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

Suche :

> 3/8 Fach Schalter XTR M950.
> alten schwarzen Syncros 90mm Vorbau für 26,8mm(??kleiner Durchm.) Lenker.

Hat da wer was schönes im Angebot?

Hätte im Gegenzug im Angebot:
> Satz NOS XTR M950 Bremshebel 

> Selle Italia C2 Sattel rot /schwarz
> Selle Italia Gel Flow rot
Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29128
> Manitou R7 TPC 80mm kompl.schwarz disc only

Teile sind noch nicht im bike-markt od. in der Bucht>kommt noch.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mono! (2. Mai 2010)

Hello,

freue mich über Angebote für eine

*GT Hadley HR-Nabe, schwarz, 32 Loch, non-Disc*

muss nicht NOS sein, guter Zustand.

Danke und beste Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## Al-Capone (2. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Suche :
> 
> > 3/8 Fach Schalter XTR M950.
> Gruß Tom



Hätte ich NOS im Karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (3. Mai 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Dogbone Lagerset für ein 99er I-Drive. 
Diese gelben Plastedinger 

Mir ist bewusst, dass es sie bei betd gibt, hab aber keine Kreditkarte 
Wenn sich Jemand bereit erklärt, für mich einen Satz bei betd per Kreditkarte zu bestellen, wäre das natürlich super.

Btw. Hab evtl. einen LRS mit Hadley Hinterrad zu verkaufen. Allerdings silber.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hätte ich NOS im Karton


hast pn


----------



## chowi (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gewindegabel
für ein 92er Zassi mit Schaftlänge um 180mm

- 3D - 2x4 - Bologna Lite - Bologna Cut -

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
Schönes Wochende
Gruß chowi


----------



## cleiende (16. Mai 2010)

*ERLEDIGT - Dank an insanerider!*

Der Titel sagt es,

ich suche einen älteren DX/LX Toppull Umwerfer mit fester Schelle (nicht wie unten!).

Im Tausch, auch mit Wertausgleich, biete ich diesen Toppull-Umwerfer an:
FD-M561 mit Zugschelle.

Kontakt bitte via PN.










Danke für Eure Angebote!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Mai 2010)

Ah, the old endless clamp Shimano front derailleur.  I have one of these XT version with 31.8mm.


----------



## Henny81 (30. Mai 2010)

nach langem hin und her will ich mir nun endlich mal meinen jugendtraum erfüllen den ich mir mitte der 90er nicht leisten konnte und mir ein schickes zaskar le aufbauen

ich bin leider eher ein leihe was den aufbau angeht aber ich denke das wird schon irgendwie gehen 

wie auch immer, gesucht wird ein Zaskar Le Rahmen älteren aber nicht zu altem baujahr mit Cantisockeln ohne disk aufnahme in 18zoll (bin 178 groß, denke das sollte die richtige größe sein) für Federgabeln im einer einbaulänge von ca 43cm. Farbe am liebsten ganz ohne also poliert.

gesucht sind auch noch diverse anbateile (syncros vorbau, xtr m950 laufräder... bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher was es werden soll) eigentlich habe ich bis auf die gabel noch garnichts

über tips und gute angebote würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Mai 2010)

suche ne rote feder für einen rs dämpfer von einem sts.


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2010)

Suche ne schwarze GT-Sattelklemme/Schnellspanner.
Oder eben was leichtes in schwarz...
...für mein GT-LTS

Schön wäre auch ne 8Fach-XTR-Kasette mit 11-30 od. 12-32.

Danke
Grüße
Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2010)

Suche einen Stahlrahmen, 19" mit Cantisockel (keine u-Brake) und 1" Steuerrohr.
Zustand ist erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono! (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Der Thermoplast-Rahmen gefällt mir mehr und mehr.
Aus diesem Grund suche ich einen

*GT STS (1) Rahmen in 18"
vorzugsweise Baujahr 1997 (der mit Aluwippe)*

Eventuell ginge auch 1998 (der mit Carbonsteuerrohr),
bitte kein 1996er mit Titanwippe.

Der Rahmen sollte klarerweise ohne Risse in den
Alumuffen als auch im Carbon sein - (kleinere) Gebrauchsspuren
sind aber durchaus akzeptabel, solange technisch alles paßt.

RS SuperDeluxe-Dämpfer sollte mit dabei sein.

Angebote bzw Hinweise wo einer zu finden wäre bitte per PN.

Ich möchte es erstmal hier im Forum versuchen
bevor gleich Hinweise auf Ebay oder England/USA kommen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juni 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Suche ne schwarze GT-Sattelklemme/Schnellspanner.
> Oder eben was leichtes in schwarz...
> ...für mein GT-LTS
> 
> ...


 
Das mit der kette u. kasette hat sich erledigt


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2010)

mono! schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Thermoplast-Rahmen gefällt mir mehr und mehr.
> Aus diesem Grund suche ich einen
> ...




wenn du mir das 16er lts thermo aktuell aus der bucht in d abschiesst ,kannst du mein toppes 18er sts 1 haben.


----------



## climber69 (21. Juni 2010)

ich such einen Hinterbau für mein 98er LTS1 oder evtl. hab ich auch Interesse an einem kompletten Rahmen. 
danke!!


----------



## Al-Capone (21. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand für ein STS DS die Klemme für Sattelstütze abzugeben?Sattelstütze hat 31,6mm.Maß Klemme weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Miko-LTS (21. Juni 2010)

am liebsten kurz für 1 1/8el Zoll
in Alu poliert oder Stahl poliert

für nen 25,4er Lenker

hatt da wer aus Zufall was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henny81 (25. Juni 2010)

Henny81 schrieb:


> nach langem hin und her will ich mir nun endlich mal meinen jugendtraum erfüllen den ich mir mitte der 90er nicht leisten konnte und mir ein schickes zaskar le aufbauen
> 
> ich bin leider eher ein leihe was den aufbau angeht aber ich denke das wird schon irgendwie gehen
> 
> ...




Die Teile hier werden immer mehr nur den passenden Rahmen habe ich immernoch nicht.

Also gesucht immernoch ein Zaskar/Zaskar Le Rahmen in 18Zoll eventuell auch 16Zoll ab mitte 90er bis Ende 90er (will V-Brakes und Federgabel verbauen)
Gesucht auch Vorbau/Lenker und Sattelstütze allerdings hängt die Farbe dann vom Rahmen ab da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber bevorzugt immernoch Polliert eventuell dunkles Elox Blau.


----------



## Al-Capone (25. Juni 2010)

Henny81 schrieb:


> Die Teile hier werden immer mehr nur den passenden Rahmen habe ich immernoch nicht.
> 
> Also gesucht immernoch ein Zaskar/Zaskar Le Rahmen in 18Zoll eventuell auch 16Zoll ab mitte 90er bis Ende 90er (will V-Brakes und Federgabel verbauen)
> Gesucht auch Vorbau/Lenker und Sattelstütze allerdings hängt die Farbe dann vom Rahmen ab da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber bevorzugt immernoch Polliert eventuell dunkles Elox Blau.



da wäre einer...

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=106978


----------



## esp262 (30. Juni 2010)

suche spin wheels laufräder und das schon lange


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juli 2010)

hab gerade in unmöglichen gedanken geschwelgt, virtuell teile ge*tausch*t und dabei begriffen, dass ich meinen *zaskar team rahmen* wohl eher nciht mehr aufbauen werde.
deswegen würde ich diesen *gegen einen u-brake zaskar rahmen* tauschen. u-brake zaskar, weil die angedachte gabel verdammt kurz, mit ihren 385mm ebh, ist.
ob 16 oder 18zoll besser wären, klärt man bestimmt am besten, wenn sich so ein tausch überhaupt anbieten würde.

grüße


----------



## Al-Capone (12. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Decals für ein GT 1000DS abzugeben?bei Eba ygibt es dafür keine.Nur das DH.
2 LTS 1000 DS Decals würden mir reichen.Der Rest ist bei anderen ja gleich.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Janikulus (12. Juli 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hat jemand Decals für ein GT 1000DS abzugeben?bei Eba ygibt es dafür keine.Nur das DH.
> 2 LTS 1000 DS Decals würden mir reichen.Der Rest ist bei anderen ja gleich.
> 
> Gruß Al-Capone



ich habe leider auch keine mehr, kann dir aber ein Scann der STS1000DS anbieten wenn du was zurecht basteln willst:





wenn du eine grössere Datei brauchst einfach PN mit deiner E-Mail Adresse.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Al-Capone (12. Juli 2010)

Hi Paul!
Danke fürs Angebot.Aber die STS DS 1000 habe ich auch noch liegen.Und basteln könnte ich glaube auch nix draus


Gruß Patrick


----------



## Lahme Krücke (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche für mein 92er Zaskar eine *Bologna Lite Gabel*, oder als Ausgleich eine Bologna Cut.

Gruß, Marco


----------



## esp262 (13. Juli 2010)

Suche einen GT LTS oder STS Rahmen

bitte angebote mit bildern und preisvorstellung

mfg


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. Juli 2010)

Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich suche für mein Xizang eine Bologna Light Gabel, Schaftlänge 140+

Schaut bitte in Euren Kisten und Kellern, der Zustand darf gerne gebraucht sein.

Danke für Eure Mühe,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

Und noch ein (2) gesuchtes Teil, diesen Gegenhalter:



den hat bestimmt noch jemand liegen, hätte auch die modernere Version mit Klemmschraube für A-Head Schäfte zum Tauschen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute, da wird ein Vorbau mit Nudel einfacher zu finden sein - aber hier geht es ja nicht um einfach.


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, da wird ein Vorbau mit Nudel einfacher zu finden sein - aber hier geht es ja nicht um einfach.



Richtig, es soll ein CT Vorbau dran und die findet man schwerer (mit Noodle) als diesen Gegenhalter, glaub ich. Und einfach kann ja jeder

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Juli 2010)

Felzno on eBay.com has the GT canti cable hangers that have a set screw and clamp to the steer tube.  Can be used on threaded or threadless forks.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juli 2010)

Thanks, found the seller and some other interesting things, but not the item I´m looking for....last night I got an other sollution in my dreams...we will see...


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2010)

Melde Dich am besten bei Paul in der Yahoo-Gruppe an. Er bietet nicht alles, was er hat, bei Ebay an.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich suche für mein Xizang eine Bologna Light Gabel, Schaftlänge 140+
> 
> Schaut bitte in Euren Kisten und Kellern, der Zustand darf gerne gebraucht sein.
> 
> ...




Threaded or threadless?  I do have new old stock in black and mirror titanium which could be repainted black.


----------



## esp262 (29. Juli 2010)

GT Decals, 

aufkleber satz, bzw reichen nur die langen gt für front und sattelstange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (14. August 2010)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Satz Dämpferschrauben für ein Sanction zuviel..
oder kann mir sagen, wo ich die Teile am schnellsten herbekomme (Epple verkauft nur noch Restbestände, hat die gesuchte Verschraubung aber nicht mehr!)?

Also nochmal genau:
  Schrauben + Hülsen für Dämpferaufnahme (vorne und hinten) vom Sanction: Hülsendurchmesser 8mm (Senkkopf)

Danke


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2010)

Nectar, frag mal bei Cyclery oder Badbikes-Online nach.


----------



## nectar (14. August 2010)

wird probiert.. danke!


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2010)

Der ebay-Verkäufer bikehardest hat auch ziemlich viel Hülsen/Schraubenzeugs für Dämpfer, evtl. ist ja was dabei.


----------



## canyongt (15. August 2010)

Moin,

ich suche für ein Karakoram Elite eine Starrgabel (schwarz) 17cm +


----------



## Bullfighter (2. November 2010)

Hallo
Ich suche für mein GT Strike solche GT Toe Straps für die Pedale.



Und für mein Zaskar LE suche ich solch eine Sattelklemme in 31,8.


Die Teile sollten in gutem Zustand sein und nicht zu teuer
Also durchwühlt bitte mal eure Keller.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2010)

....und ich hätte Interesse an Nr. 18 oder 25 von dem oberen Bild!

Danke!


----------



## mono! (25. November 2010)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

ich würde folgende (und leider seltene Teile) für ein 1998er STS Lobo suchen:

- *Dämpferschwinge/-brücke* (das Alufräßteil zw. "Sitzstreben" und Sattelrohr),
wahlweise die filigrane 98er oder die massivere 99/00er Version.

- *Kettenstreben*: hier bitte nur die geschwungene 98er Version,
nicht die spätere gerade, kastenförmige.
(Bevor ich aber gar keine bekomme, soll auch die spätere Version recht sein.)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die gesuchten Teile noch zu Hause auf
Reserve oder einen geschrotteten Hauptrahmen - würde mich auf Angebote
inkl. Preisvorstellung wie auch auf Hinweise im Web freuen!

Vielen Dank fürs Nachsehen und Augen-offen-halten,
beste Grüße,
Dominik


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. November 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche für mein GT Strike solche GT Toe Straps für die Pedale.
> Anhang anzeigen 198033
> 
> ...



Lots of them available on eBay.com and in many colors:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Bike-Seatpos...ccessories&hash=item588b393250#ht_3071wt_1139


----------



## sulf555 (27. November 2010)

Ahoi Ahoi,

gibt's hier Jemanden, der GT-Rahmen-Aufkleber anbiete. Ich brauche ein Set für'n LTS4 würde aber auch "nur" ein LTS daruf kleben.

Vielen DAnk schon mal


----------



## bobtailoner (27. November 2010)

hallo,
ich suche einen GT Pulse oder GTB rahmen in Gr. 58
falls jemand was hat, einfach melden


----------



## Smudo-F1 (27. November 2010)

sulf555 schrieb:


> Ahoi Ahoi,
> 
> gibt's hier Jemanden, der GT-Rahmen-Aufkleber anbiete. Ich brauche ein Set für'n LTS4 würde aber auch "nur" ein LTS daruf kleben.
> 
> Vielen DAnk schon mal



Hi ) versuche es mal bei eBay! eBay UK. od. eBay USA

Greetz)


----------



## sulf555 (28. November 2010)

Smudo-F1 schrieb:


> Hi ) versuche es mal bei eBay! eBay UK. od. eBay USA
> 
> Greetz)



DAnke
Die kenne ich schon. Ich dacht ich könnte die deutsche Wirtschaft etwas ankurbeln


----------



## divergent! (28. November 2010)

dann nimm tomasius hier ausm forum


----------



## sulf555 (28. November 2010)

Super DANke für den Tip


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2010)

ich suche für mein gt sts dh die untere klemmschale für eine syncros stütze.danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (2. Dezember 2010)

Und ich suche Rat. Dringend sogar!

Ich habe noch die Karakoram-Dauerbaustelle und wollte mich mal wieder im Züge verlegen versuchen. Da fiel mir armen Tropf aber auf, dass am Gegenhalter irgendwas fehlt.







Oder? 

Was denn genau?!

Ich habe keine Ahnung und freue mich schon auf Tipps. Wenn irgendwer so ein Teil rumliegen hat (oder alternativ eben einen kompletten Gegenhalter), dann würde ich mich über eine kurze Info natürlich auch sehr freuen.

Dankeschön!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den kompletten Gegenhalter. Allerdings ohne das Logo.


----------



## cleiende (2. Dezember 2010)

Dir fehlt ein kleiner Kunststoffeinsatz, der die Aussenhülle aufnimmt. Besorg Dir das Teil vom Tiger wenn es 100% formgleich ist und die Sache ist gelöst.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich geirrt, meiner is sogar mit Logo:






Bei Interesse einfach PN, wer zuerst schreibt bekommt ihn.


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2010)

Der ist aber für einen Ahead-Schaft, ginge aber zur Not. Der Original-Halter hat innen noch eine Nase.


----------



## tomasius (2. Dezember 2010)

Den gesuchter Halter habe ich hier irgendwo liegen.
Interesse? - PM

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der ist aber für einen Ahead-Schaft, ginge aber zur Not. Der Original-Halter hat innen noch eine Nase.



Stimmt ist für 1 1/8 Ahead. Stammt noch von meinem ersten GT, von den Fake-Zaskar Backwoods


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Dezember 2010)

Da gehört ein "Kunststoffnubbsi" rein, bei dem der Zug schräg von oben rein kommt. Als Gegenhalter.
Alternativ passt aber auch eine Einstellschraube vom Bremsgriff.


----------



## tomasius (2. Dezember 2010)

Voilà:






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (3. Dezember 2010)

JA TOM!

Genau den möchte ich gerne haben! 

Ich schicke Dir gleich eine PN.

Bis später...

Vielen Dank schonmal an Alle, die mir so schnell Tipps gegeben haben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich suche für mein XCR eine Rockshox Duke oder Psylo, mit U-Turn und mindestens 26cm langen Schaft.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. Dezember 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich suche für mein gt sts dh die untere klemmschale für eine syncros stütze.danke.



Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Cad2 (27. Dezember 2010)

moin,
ich suche noch eine GT Ahead Kappe! hat noch einer sowas rumliegen?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja mehrere. Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## Cad2 (27. Dezember 2010)

echt? also ich würde alu nehmen. ist doch in schwarz oder?
mein bruder brauch auch noch eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich bringe am Mittwoch einfach mal bissl was mit zum Anschauen


----------



## Cad2 (30. Dezember 2010)

danke tiger. alles bestens 

ich suche jetzt noch ein teil oder besser gesagt 4 schrauben!
bei meinem zaskar fehlen die schrauben für die getränkehalter. da wollte ich jetzt titan schrauben rein machen damit kein wasser und dreck rein kommt.
Silber oder schwarz. wer hat da welche?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du keine TFH verbauen willst, nimm doch Alu-Schrauben. Dürften billiger und leichter sein, und gibts auch noch in anderen Farben.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich wollte ja titan nehmen weil die doch bestimmt noch bissle leichter sind?!?!?! und farbe schwarz oder silber. nix buntes.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das Titan leichter ist als Alu. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## gtbiker (31. Dezember 2010)

Aluschräubchen sind leichter als Titanschrauben. Bei Ebay gibts 20er oder auch 50er Packen Aluschrauben in diversen Farben und die laufen recht billig aus.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Dezember 2010)

ok danke. dann werde ich mir die besorgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2010)

Falls Du ein grösseres Paket orderst, nehm ich Dir paar ab.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Dezember 2010)

sind das die M5 schrauben? welche länge und farbe brauchst du?


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2010)

Na normale TFH-Schrauben, müssten M5 sein. 15-20mm sollten locker reichen. Am liebsten in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (31. Dezember 2010)

jo ich glaub ich hab da schon ein gutes angebote gefunden.
M5x16mmm schwarz 20er pack


----------



## DefektesKind (7. Januar 2011)

Ich suche einen GT Hadley LRS in schwarz oder silber.
Wer kann helfen?



Gerd


----------



## kingmoe (8. Januar 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Ich suche einen GT Hadley LRS in schwarz oder silber.
> Wer kann helfen?
> 
> Gerd



Falls du was für hinten findest: Ich habe noch ein VR, schwarze GT-Nabe mit schwarzer Mavic 517 in 28-loch.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt, ein 28er Tourer-Trekking-Reise-Wasauchimmer-Rad zuzulegen bzw. aufzubauen - selbstredend ein GT. Entsprechend suche ich ein "relativ" großes GT-Teil - einen Rahmen.  Es sollte 19 Zoll groß sein (war wohl die kleinste Größe, die es bei dieser Gattung gab und sollte mir ja passen??? - Mtb fahre ich 18 Zoll). Darüber hinaus sollte es Cantisockel besitzen - also ein Cirque, Nomad oder ein Virage, so wie das von Gerrit:






Oder gabs da noch andere Modelle? 
Vom Baujahr nicht älter als 1998 - also (zumindest beim Alu) nix ovalisiert oder so. Ob Aluminium oder Stahl - egal. Lackzustand: Auch egal, kommt vermutlich eh neu. Aber bitte ohne Risse, größerem Rostbefall oder Beulen. Preis gern klein, es ist momentan nicht viel in der Kasse. Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch einen (mir leider zu kleinen) Timberline zum tauschen...

Ich hoffe, ich habe nix vergessen.
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

EDITh (bzw. Tom...) sagt: Es muss dreifach triangulierend sein! Und darf auch auf Vantara, Passage oder Arette hören.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Februar 2011)

Mmh, irgendwie ist mein Trikot geschrumpft
Jetzt such ich ein neues, möglichst ein GT Team Scream oder das Blau-Gelbe in XL


----------



## Smudo-F1 (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo GT-Sassy) habe noch zwei Trikots in Blau-Weiss in XL...sehr guter zustand) 

Gruß Udo


----------



## sven kona (8. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag .

Bin grad beim aufräumen meiner Garage und Hab da in der hintersten Ecke nen GT Rahmen gefunden . 

Steht seid 9-10 Jahren da .

Sucht jemand was grosses?

GT Backwoods black.
Fragen per pm

Gruss Sven


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2011)

Mach doch einfach mal ein schönes Foto, beschreib den Rahmen ein wenig, denk dir einen Preis aus und stell ihn hier rein.


----------



## sven kona (8. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Smile

Fotos sind im Album Gt Verkauf.

Hab keine relation was der wert ist und bevor ich nen Preis aufrufe der überzogen ist und Leute auf mich sauer sind weil meine Vorstellung zu hoch ist frag ich eher so in Raum .Muss ihn net verkaufen aber vielleicht sucht ja jemand einen. 
Und da meine Zukünftige mich " genötigt" hat noch nen wenig kleingeld vor unserer Hochzeit extra " ranzuschaffen" räume ich grad meine Garage auf.

Beschreibung ist in der Wertermittlung Youngtimer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber nen GT sollte an nen GTer gehen .Grins
bin sonst eher bei den Classic unterwegs .

Gruss Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2011)

Na ja, so wie bei den Classicern und den Youngtimern gelten auch hier die Regeln, dass Du bei einem Verkaufsangebot einen Preis zu nennen hast. Der Backwoods war nicht gerade das Highlight bei GT. Somit kannst Du von einem kleinen Betrag ausgehen. Ohne entsprechende Bilder wird Dir hier sicherlich keiner einen Betrag nennen können.

Und nur mal so als Anmerkung. 

Ein zu hoch angesetzter Preis wird hier nicht an den Pranger gestellt (so wie es im Classic- bzw. Youngtimerforum gern gemacht wird), sondern einfach ignoriert.


----------



## sven kona (8. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Tip .

Da das hier mein " erstes" mal bei euch ist, dachte ich machs einfach so.

Gruss Sven


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Februar 2011)

Und noch eine Anmerkung: wir haben einen speziellen Verkaufs-Thread. Hier schreibt man rein wenn man etwas sucht ... die Suche nach einem Käufer gehört allerdings nicht dazu 

Mein erstes GT war auch ein Backwoods. Viel Glück beim Verkauf.


----------



## DefektesKind (20. Februar 2011)

Suche ein sehr  grosses GT Teil und zwar ein 1991er GT Xizang in 18 oder 16.






Danke
Gerd


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Februar 2011)

So! Da nicht das Thema Radreisen, aber das Thema Reiserad für mich eher Neuland ist, brauchte ich natürlich einige Zeit, um mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 

Entsprechend geht die Suche nun eher in Richtung eines GT Mtb-Rahmens aus Stahl wie Ricochet, Karakoram, Borrego, Tequesta, Timberline oder Talera in 18" ab Baujahr '93. Weitere gern gesehene Voraussetzungen: Gepäckträgerösen an Ausfallenden und Sattelstreben, für 1 1/8, Cantisockel hinten. Und möglichst nicht mit auswechselbarem Schaltauge, an dem die Gepäckträgeröse befestigt ist. 
Der Rahmen sollte vom Material her möglichst gut erhalten sein - also möglichst nicht verrostet, keine Beulen oder Risse... Der Zustand des Lacks ist eher egal. Über einen nicht allzu hohen Preis freue ich mich natürlich noch mehr.

Danke!

Sollte wider Erwarten trotzdem noch ein obig gesuchter Rahmen auftauchen, bin ich natürlich auch nicht böse....


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. März 2011)

Mist, mein Innenlager ist zu lang.
Nun brauch ich für das Richter eins für 73mm Gehäusebreite mit einer Achslänge von 114-118mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (6. März 2011)

Zur Not Kinex: http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinex-Innenlager...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3ca0688e17
Industrielager und sogar gewichtsmäßig im Rahmen. Ist halt kein GT-Lager, aber es dreht sich genauso. Auch wenn in der Auktion 72mm steht, passt es in ein 73er Gehäuse, hab ich schon mal verbaut und funzt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2011)

Die Kinex-Dinger sind auf alle Fälle besser als die momentan erhältlichen einfacheren Shimpanso 4-Kant Lager.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. März 2011)

Super, Danke. Wurde so ebend gekauft.


----------



## steigo (1. April 2011)

Hallo,
suche eine GT-Starrgabel ohne Gewinde mit mind. 250mm Schaftlänge am liebsten eine Spinner. Farbe und Lackzustand egal.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2011)

steigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche eine GT-Starrgabel ohne Gewinde mit mind. 250mm Schaftlänge am liebsten eine Spinner. Farbe und Lackzustand egal.



25cm - für ein "Riesenrad"?  Suchst du nach 1" oder 1 1/8"? Und welche Einbauhöhe soll das gute Stück denn haben - schon federgabelkorrigiert oder eher nicht? 

@ Carlo723:  Sounds like online translator?


----------



## steigo (1. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> 25cm - für ein "Riesenrad"?  Suchst du nach 1" oder 1 1/8"? Und welche Einbauhöhe soll das gute Stück denn haben - schon federgabelkorrigiert oder eher nicht?
> 
> @ Carlo723:  Sounds like online translator?



hi tofu1000

ne kein Riesenrad
für ein 19" Zoll Avalanche von 92 oder 93 (das Jahr ist mir nicht so 100% bekannt, Alu soweit ich weis erst ab 93 oder?) also nix Federgabelgeometrie Steuerohr ist 1 1/8".240mm würde auch noch gehen. Bin 186cm groß und der Lenker sollte dann schon 170mm über Mitte Oberrohr sein und auch der Vorbau nicht zu stark gewinkelt und nicht zu lang. Das Steuerrohr hat bei dem Rahmen schon 160mm und ne Schaftverlängerung möchte ich nicht. Gewindesteuersatz möchte ich auch nicht. So viele "möchte ich nicht auf einmal"Gelle! Hab schon ne Spinner mit 240mm die ist aber schon in nem anderen Bike verbaut.
Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen.
Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo

@carlo723


----------



## whoa (1. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @ Carlo723:  Sounds like online translator?


Forenbot, jede Wette!


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2011)

whoa schrieb:


> Forenbot, jede Wette!



 Was es nicht alles gibt! Quasi eine neue Möglichkeit (beispielsweise in der Sig) eine Art Spam zu verbreiten, oder wie?

Aber zurück zum Thema: War gerade mal schnell im Keller. Ich habe zwar noch eine 1 1/8" mit 395 EBH, aber nur 21cm Schaft.


----------



## epic2006 (1. April 2011)

Servus,

ich suche immer noch/schon wieder einen *vorderen Gegenhalter* für den Cantibremszug und zwar das originale GT-Teil mit dem Kunststoffinlay. Das Inlay darf auch ruhig fehlen, habs schon mal nachgebaut. Es ist das letzte fehlende Teil am Xizang.

Bitte bitte gebt euch einen Ruck, falls ihr so etwas noch liegen habt. Der Tip mit felnzos Yahoo-Groop ist ja nett, ich weiß aber nicht was das ist und wie ich mich da anschließen kann.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Re-spekt (3. April 2011)

Suche Titanwippe eines GT LTS wie Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigo (3. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt! Quasi eine neue Möglichkeit (beispielsweise in der Sig) eine Art Spam zu verbreiten, oder wie?
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema: War gerade mal schnell im Keller. Ich habe zwar noch eine 1 1/8" mit 395 EBH, aber nur 21cm Schaft.



Vielen Dank für's absteigen, nachsehen und das Angebot. Leider eben zu kurz, weil Steuerrohr 160mm plus der "King" 29mm, bleiben rund 20mm für den Vorbau und die in Frage kommen für das Projekt haben alle 30-35mm
Es würde somit auch eine mit 225mm Schaftlänge gehen. 

Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo


----------



## tofu1000 (3. April 2011)

Kein Problem!  Aber schreib doch chowi von den Klassikern mal eine PN - der hat noch eine GT-Gabel im Angebot, Schaftlänge ist aber leider nicht angegeben >> hier lang. 
Sollte das keinen Erfolg bringen, erstell doch im Classic-Basar mal eine Suchanzeige, da stehen deine Chancen bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber nur, wenn du alle erforderlichen Daten angibst - die Jungs sind sehr genau. 

Ansonsten würde ich sowieso versuchen, um die erforderliche Lenkerhöhe für dich zu erreichen, auf eine Kombination aus moderater Vorbausteigung und Spacerturm zu setzen, denn weder ein Vorbauturm so hoch wie eine Hilton-Prosecco-Dose noch ein extrem steiler Vorbau ist sonderlich ansehnlich. Zumal ansprechende Ahead-Vorbauten ab einer Steigung von 30° eh ziemlich schwer zu finden sind.

Wird schon - nur Geduld.


----------



## steigo (3. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Kein Problem!  Aber schreib doch chowi von den Klassikern mal eine PN - der hat noch eine GT-Gabel im Angebot, Schaftlänge ist aber leider nicht angegeben >> hier lang.
> Sollte das keinen Erfolg bringen, erstell doch im Classic-Basar mal eine Suchanzeige, da stehen deine Chancen bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber nur, wenn du alle erforderlichen Daten angibst - die Jungs sind sehr genau.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich sowieso versuchen, um die erforderliche Lenkerhöhe für dich zu erreichen, auf eine Kombination aus moderater Vorbausteigung und Spacerturm zu setzen, denn weder ein Vorbauturm so hoch wie eine Hilton-Prosecco-Dose noch ein extrem steiler Vorbau ist sonderlich ansehnlich. Zumal ansprechende Ahead-Vorbauten ab einer Steigung von 30° eh ziemlich schwer zu finden sind.
> ...



Danke für den Tip und die Anleitung zur Anfrage, dafür bin ich echt dankbar, 
bin hier wohl schon dem einen oder anderen unwissentlich auf den Schlips getreten. 
Anfängerpech halt und trotz hohem Alter kaum Forumerfahrung,

Grüsse aus Südhessen
Steigo


----------



## tofu1000 (3. April 2011)

steigo schrieb:


> ...
> bin hier wohl schon dem einen oder anderen unwissentlich auf den Schlips getreten.
> ...



Dazu gehört immer auch jemand, der sich auch drauf treten lässt...


----------



## steigo (3. April 2011)

Das ist sicher so. Ich seh das auch nicht so eng. 


tofu1000 schrieb:


> Dazu gehört immer auch jemand, der sich auch drauf treten lässt...


----------



## planetsmasher (4. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> .... Hilton-Prosecco-Dose...



ich schmeiss mich wech. Gerade von Dir hätte ich am wenigsten erwartet, dass Du dich mit sowas auskennst


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2011)

Wie verkündeten schon RATM oder die Manic Street Preachers: Know your enemy.


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2011)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ...
> Titanwippe
> ...


  Betd.co.uk


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2011)

suche das missing link für das gt sts dh:
ein paar avid ultimate hebel in silber.
(die bremsen hab ich schon)
ich suche auch noch eine rot und eine blau eloxierte kurbelschraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (10. April 2011)

Hi,
suche einen 97er STS Hauptrahmen in 19"
Hätte auch ggf. einen in 18" zum tauschen...


----------



## Re-spekt (11. April 2011)

at Tofu  : nicht aus Titan ? - hatte noch keine in den Händen ! 
ich such auf jeden Fall eine Wippe dieser Bauart !!!!   
(ob sie an mein STS passt ist ne andere Frage - die sich der Verkäufer aber nicht stellen muß)

ahhhh bei   .Mountainbikecompo...   ohhhh ohhhh sind die unterschiedlich ? oder nur die Lagerung??

dachte es gab eine in Alu (wie meine) und eine in Titan - 97´ oder 96´   hmmmm 

sag mal jemand ob es unterschiedliche Titanwippen (für den Fall das sie aus einer Titan-Legierung sind) gibt ?

vllt. kann mir auch jemand mal eine "Titanwippe" zur Anschauung zur Verfügung stellen - auch gegen Sicherheitskaution !
nehm sogar eine defekte !!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche einen 97er STS Hauptrahmen in 19"
> Hätte auch ggf. einen in 18" zum tauschen...




falls du den 18er mal veräussern willst ICH hätte sehr sehr grosses interesse.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2011)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> at Tofu  : nicht aus Titan ? - hatte noch keine in den Händen !
> ich such auf jeden Fall eine Wippe dieser Bauart !!!!
> (ob sie an mein STS passt ist ne andere Frage - die sich der Verkäufer aber nicht stellen muß)
> 
> ...






http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150588071271


----------



## lyteka (18. Mai 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche einen 97er STS Hauptrahmen in 19"
> Hätte auch ggf. einen in 18" zum tauschen...



Suche leider immer noch...  
Auch komplett oder mit defektem Hinterbau, egal, Hauptsache der Hauptrahmen ist 19" und 100%ig ok.
Tausch gegen 18" oder 20" ggf. möglich...


----------



## Smudo-F1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen) suche ein XTR Kettenblatt der 900 serie, 36 Zähne und 5loch Lk110. hat jemand sowas zu verkaufen?? Danke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich suche für mein GT ZASKAR eine Starrgabel in Fork Optik. Die on one in schwarz ist leider ausverkauft.. Einbauhöhe bräuchte ich um 420mm. Um Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Mai 2011)

Was ist Fork Optik?

Ich hätte eine Kinesis Maxlight abzugeben, 425mm EBH, schwarz, Alu, 700 Gramm leicht und mit Canti-Bolzen. Bin ich selbst in einem Zaskar gefahren. Beim Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## epic2006 (21. Mai 2011)

Evtl. diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Starrgabeln/Surly-1x1-Starrgabel-2011::25256.html oder diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-26er-Starrgabel-425mm-disc-canti::25760.html


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Mai 2011)

Hm Danke für die Angebote und Hilfe. Was ich jedoch meinte war eine Gabel à la Tange Struts, dieses Kronen Design, vergleiche On One Rigid Fork. DIese ist jedoch in schwarz ausverkauft. Ausser jemand weiss wos noch welche gibt..


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Mai 2011)

So etwas: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MTB-Starrgabe...CI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=84444829302006521 

in 420mm Ebh und gerne auch Alu.


----------



## Oscar1 (25. Mai 2011)

Suchst Du noch? 

Habe sowas bei meinem drinne: http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=198&& 

Die haben aber auch alu.


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

Mit "Fork-Optik" ist wohl sowas wie ne Switchblade gemeint...



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Kinesis Maxlight abzugeben, 425mm EBH, schwarz, Alu, 700 Gramm leicht und mit Canti-Bolzen.



Wenn Billi da kein Interesse hat wäre ich für ein Foto dankbar.
Ist das die Version mit Canti- und Disc-Aufnahme? Wenn nicht, was sollte sie kosten?

Ich suche übrigens eine schwarze 31,8er GT-Sattelklemme (nicht den Spanner)


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

@epic2006:

Gerade im Album von TigersClaw entdeckt:




Suchst du nicht sowas ähnliches? Logo vorne, seitlich, ist doch egal


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2011)

Das Teil ist sogar noch da.


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Teil ist sogar noch da.


 

1-1/8" ? Das bräuchte er soweit ich weiß nämlich...

Wie sieht es mit der Kinesis aus? 
Hast du ein Foto oder einen Link, wie deine aussieht?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2011)

Ja ist 1 1/8 Zoll.

Die Kinesis sieht so aus:







Ist ebenfalls Canti-Only, 1 1/8 Zoll x 18cm Schaft, Gewicht inkl. Kralle 700 Gramm.


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

Oh nein!! Das wärse gewesen...

Aber 18cm Schaft reicht nicht, leider. Brauche ziemlich genau 20cm 

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2011)

Keine Ursache. Ich bin sie in einem 2005er Zaskar gefahren. Dank voll integriertem Steuersatz und kurzem Steuerkopf ist nur ein kurzer Schaft nötig gewesen.


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

Und da haben an einer '05er Federgabelgeometrie 425 EBH gereicht?

Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, ob nicht doch besser 450 angesagt wären


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2011)

Ja das hat perfekt gepasst. Das Rad war irre wendig. So sah das Rad aus:






Das hier war auch mal meins. Gleiche Gabel, aber Disc only:


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2011)

Mist, wir sind ganz schön off-Topic gerade...

Aber der Abstand Tretlager-Boden bzw. dann vermutlich auch Pedal-Boden sieht schon grenzwertig aus 

Egal, bei mir wird der King ja auch noch ein Stückchen aufbauen und die Geometrie ist ja auch aus den 90gern.

Ist die EBH bei der Kinesis eigentlich von Mitte Achse bis ganz oben an der Gabel? Also bis dahin, wo der Steuersatz aufliegt?

Danke für die Fotos, sehr informativ


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ist die EBH bei der Kinesis eigentlich von Mitte Achse bis ganz oben an der Gabel? Also bis dahin, wo der Steuersatz aufliegt?



Genau so ist es.


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

Danke, leider zu neu das Teil, ich suche diesen:



evtl schaut ihr ja nochmal in euren Kisten, bitte. Sonst muss ich dieses Teil doch tatsächlich noch in Grals-Thread setzen....

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2011)

Mir ist da noch eine Idee eingefallen: ich hab noch ne Reduzierhülse für Vorbauten von 1 1/8 auf 1 Zoll da. Ein Stück davon würde den Canti-Gegenhalter passend machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, das schon, mir kommt es aber stark auf die Originalität an. Momentan ist ein 0815 Gegenhalter verbaut, die Funktion ist also gegeben, nur an der Perfektion scheiterts halt grad noch...trotzdem danke für´s Mitdenken


----------



## gemini900 (27. Mai 2011)

Suche Rahmen für Zaskar  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525337
Gruß Marcus


----------



## esp262 (1. Juni 2011)

GT STS Rahmen, hat jemand sowas noch rumliegen


----------



## Cad2 (1. Juni 2011)

esp262 schrieb:


> GT STS Rahmen, hat jemand sowas noch rumliegen



http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-STS-DS-18-Zol...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a666ffea6

schau mal in der bucht. der ist im top zustand.


----------



## esp262 (1. Juni 2011)

jau hab ich schon unter beobachtung


----------



## goegolo (13. Juni 2011)

Gesucht wird eine drehbare MRP Kettenführung für ein älteres DHi, das seit geraumer Zeit in der Ecke schlummert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2011)

Wie alt denn? Die Kefü von meinem 2007er DHi liegt rum.


----------



## goegolo (13. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin, 

2003er mit dem integrierten i-drive und Abstützung am Schwingendrehpunkt. Mein Bruder sucht aber eine Kefü für das neuere DHi zwecks Modifikation der Übersetzung. Wie viele Zähne packt Deine, bzw. wie stützt sie sich ab?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2011)

Meine stützt sich auch am Schwingendrehpunkt ab. Beim 2003er dürfte die aber nicht passen. Verstellbar für verschiedene Kettenblätter ist sie, aber keine Ahnung für welche Grössen. An meinem DHi war ein 36er Blatt.


----------



## goegolo (14. Juni 2011)

Mach doch bitte ein Foto von dem Teil, eventuell lässt sich das ja passend machen


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2011)

Schau ma hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/31941

Die Kefü ist eingestellt für 36er Blatt, anhand der Verstellmöglichkeiten würde ich von 32-42 schätzen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juni 2011)

Suche LRS mit schwarzen GT Naben. 

Würde gegen einen silbernen GT/Mavic LRS mit blauen Nippeln tauschen. Leichtes Nachzentrieren könnte nicht schaden.


Mehr Infos und Bilder bei Interesse!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2011)

habe gefunden, wonach ich gesucht habe


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2011)

GT Lenker - Alu, schwarz, 580mm


Danke für Angebote!


----------



## RaceX (5. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,
ich bin grad über den thread hier gestolpert und dachte mir, das wär vielleicht der richtige für meine Frage:

Ich hab bei mir noch einen alten GT Terra Tequesta Rahmen, schon ein bisschen angegrabbelt und ne passende Keule.. ähh Gabel, die sogar noch funzt (siehe Fotos).

Ich bin in der Retro Materie nicht wirklich drin und daher die Frage:
Was ist das noch wert? Will das hier irgendjemand haben, oder soll ich es zur Kippe bringen???


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Juli 2011)

Zum wegwerfen ist es zu schade. Bau Dir einen schönen Singlespeeder draus, das kostet nicht die Welt und macht tatsächlich Spaß!

Mir ist er wohl zu groß, sonst würde ich schonmal die Hand heben...

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceX (5. Juli 2011)

Hey,
Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp, aber ich will den ehrlich gesagt nicht aufbauen, da ich eh schon 5 RÃ¤der habe (von denen ich 3/4 auch selbst aufgebaut habe und noch am bauen bin) und  mich das Teil wirklich nicht reizt.

Daher die Fragen: 
- was kann ich dafÃ¼r noch verlangen?
FÃ¼r 20â¬ z.b. mach ich mir eher nicht die MÃ¼he, den zu verschicken.
Selbstabholung in KÃ¶ln wÃ¤r da natÃ¼rlich ne Ansage 

-den Steuersatz wÃ¼rd ich vlt auch noch zusammenkriegen.
-SattelstÃ¼tze und original GT Schnellspanner auch mit dabei sowie die abgelichtete Gabel
-Tretlager funktioniert ohne Spiel
RH 52cm C-T // OR 56cm M-M



- macht es Sinn den hier im Forum reinzustellen?
- jemand ne idee, was das fÃ¼r eine gabel ist?

- wer ihn gerne hÃ¤tte, bitte schrei(b)en!


----------



## Rennkram (5. Juli 2011)

Gabel ist eine Duotrack 7007


----------



## RaceX (6. Juli 2011)

Wow, scheint ja was spezielles zu sein!
naja, im Zweifelsfall könnte ich mir ja die Keule noch hinter die Tür stellen, falls mich mein bescheuerter Nachbar mal wieder nerven kommt.... 

nun ja, ich poste das mal in den Bike markt für Selbstabholer für....??
sind 20 für das Komplettpaket zu wenig?


----------



## Kint (6. Juli 2011)

RaceX schrieb:


> Wow, scheint ja was spezielles zu sein!
> naja, im Zweifelsfall könnte ich mir ja die Keule noch hinter die Tür stellen, falls mich mein bescheuerter Nachbar mal wieder nerven kommt....
> 
> nun ja, ich poste das mal in den Bike markt für Selbstabholer für....??
> sind 20 für das Komplettpaket zu wenig?



nein, realistisch. 
Und du machst jemandem der sowas sucht ne Freude damit.


----------



## RaceX (6. Juli 2011)

alles klar habs mal so in den Markt gepostet!

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Janikulus (7. Juli 2011)

ich finde es nicht wieder, wer hatte denn neulich nach einer Xizang Sattelklemme gesucht?

gibt es gerade hier:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-Black-31-8...ikeparts_SR&hash=item256558a9fc#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Juli 2011)

ebay.com seller gwsalvage also lists them occassionally in NOS condition at a very fair price


----------



## MKAB (10. Juli 2011)

Kint hat dazu hier schon was sehr hilfreiches gesagt:


Kint schrieb:


> ...
> Letzlich waren das gelabelte Kalloy Teile, bzw nicht mal gelabelt, eigentlich war nur der (optionale) Schnellspanner gelabelt.
> 
> Die Kalloy Teile gibts heute noch so unverändert zu kaufen, hier mal ein ganz schneller shot:
> ...



Es muss also keine gebrauchte sein - no need to buy a used one


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Ich suche solche weissen GT Lock on Griffe:




Wer hat noch ein Paar neue oder weiß wo ich welche her bekomme?
Die Gummis können auch von einem anderen Hersteller sein, 
hauptsache die schwarzen GT Lock on Ringe passen drauf, 
die habe ich nämlich schon.
Vielleicht sind es ja normale Teile die GT gelabelt hat?
Ich würde auch tauschen habe noch neue schwarze und neon gelbe (die mit dem GT Wings Logo).
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche solche weissen GT Lock on Griffe:
> ...



zum fahren ? 

Ich hatte schon mehrere Varianten dieser Griffe mit den unterschiedlichsten Labels, (und bin böse und sage: fallen alle aus der gleichen Presse) und fand kein Set berauschend. 
Sämtliche Sets haben viel zu viel Abrieb, die Gummis kann (ich) man nach ca 500km entsorgen. Mit drehen der Griffe und Seitenwechsel lässt sich das evtl auf 1k km strecken aber das wars dann. Zudem sind sie (mir) zu dünn. 
Im Endeffekt hab ich dann auf jede Hülse normale Grips aufgezogen zb Oury. 

Die Hülsen und Klemmringe waren bei allen Labels die ich bisher in der Hand hatte untereinander austauschbar, also die Empfehlung:
günstig
anderes Profil, wahrscheinlich noch schei$$iger
"GT" griffprofil
und nochmals GT in teuer
und eigentlich genau was Du suchst, ODI also marke, allerdings sehen sie ganz genau so aus...


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> zum fahren ?
> 
> Ich hatte schon mehrere Varianten dieser Griffe mit den unterschiedlichsten Labels, (und bin böse und sage: fallen alle aus der gleichen Presse) und fand kein Set berauschend.
> Sämtliche Sets haben viel zu viel Abrieb, die Gummis kann (ich) man nach ca 500km entsorgen. Mit drehen der Griffe und Seitenwechsel lässt sich das evtl auf 1k km strecken aber das wars dann. Zudem sind sie (mir) zu dünn.
> ...




Ja klar zum fahren
Danke Kint
Die Spank habe ich auch schon gefunden, die werdens dann wohl.
Sind die Ringe genormt oder so? Kann man die bei allen Griffen untereinander tauschen?
MfG


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juli 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Kint hat dazu hier schon was sehr hilfreiches gesagt:
> 
> 
> Es muss also keine gebrauchte sein - no need to buy a used one




GT originals are also available through Ben's Cycle ebay store for US$8.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...40488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5802wt_1208


----------



## gt fuchs (17. Juli 2011)

servus suche ein 1988 gt avalanche wenn ihr mal was hört wer so eins noch hat und verkaufen will sagt mit bescheit [email protected] 

so eins (war mein erstes bike )


----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juli 2011)

gt fuchs schrieb:


> servus suche ein 1988 gt avalanche wenn ihr mal was hört wer so eins noch hat und verkaufen will sagt mit bescheit [email protected]
> 
> so eins (war mein erstes bike )



I have one but only a 16" frame size.  This will be hard to find.


----------



## Kint (17. Juli 2011)

ohja, das wird haarig. 
Ich baue "gerade" eins auf. Seit ca 4 Jahren 

Welche Rahmengröße benötigst Du ? Einen 20" Rahmen habe ich an sich "über", allerdings ist der an meinen Aufbau geknüpft, das kann im großen Ganzen also noch etwas dauern. 

Erzähl mal ein bisschen was drüber, ist schliesslich ein spannendes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Juli 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Ja klar zum fahren
> ...Sind die Ringe genormt oder so? Kann man die bei allen Griffen untereinander tauschen?
> MfG



genormt eher nicht. 
Eher kopiert da ein Chinese den anderen, oder evtl ist das auch nur ein Chinese der sich mal das Patent ausgedacht hat den Gummi direkt auf eine PlastehÃ¼lse zu spritzen und aus dessen Maschinen die Dinger im Minutentakt rauspurzeln (damit mein ich die 100er Einheiten  )
Das bisschen gelaserte Extravaganz auf den Ringen - pff... peanuts. 
Wer als Kunde noch etwas drauflegt darf seine Gummimischung selbst wÃ¤hlen oder bekommt individuelles Grip Profil. 
Alles aber nur meine Sekulation. 

Sinnvoll ist das Ganze eh nur in gewissen Abmessungen und Bauweisen zu produzieren, insofern sind die Klemmringe schon austauschbar. Es gibt gewisse minimale Unterschiede, zb wird bei dem Paar das ich gerade (notgedrungen) in Gebrauch habe die Schraube die die Klemme klemmt  vorher noch durch eine Ãse der HÃ¼lse gesteckt (wahrscheinlich um ein Abrutschen der Klemmen im ummontierten Zustand zu verhindern, dafÃ¼r ist die Schraube eine Nummer kleiner als bei den GT Klemmen. Einmal mit dem Cutter nachbearbeitet - und die GT Klemme passt auf jede HÃ¼lse die ich bisher in der hand hatte - und hÃ¤lt und Klemmt. 

Warum ich die Dinger nicht wirklich mag (im Auslieferungszustand) 
Dieser Grip (Kostenpunkt 5â¬/Paar  - da kann man zurÃ¼ck rechnen was die in der Herstellung kosten mÃ¶gen) ist knapp 100km alt. 




Auf einem Drittel des Umfanges ist das Profil weg, der Gummi schon in der Substanz angegriffen. SchÃ¶n rutschig sind sie da auch schon. 
Wie gesagt 2mal drehen pro Seite, dann noch der rechts/links Swap - nach rund 500km sind die Dinger dann auf.

Das Ã¼berzeugt mich jetzt nicht wirklich, typisches Produkt unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft. 

Was ich dann mache ist folgendes, ich nehm nen Spachtel und:





und dann ziehe ich da den Gummi meiner Dichte, Dicke, Farbe, kurz meiner Wahl auf 
Durch den etwas dickeren Durchmsser gegenÃ¼ber nem normalen Lenkerdurchmesser halten die dann auch auf den HÃ¼lsen absolut perfekt...


----------



## goegolo (18. Juli 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine drehbare MRP Kettenführung für ein älteres DHi, das seit geraumer Zeit in der Ecke schlummert.



Suche noch aktuell, Modell 2003


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2011)

Ich suche einen Stahl LTS Rahmen (LTS 4 oder 5) in 18 oder 19".


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Juli 2011)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Suche LRS mit schwarzen GT Naben.
> 
> Würde gegen einen silbernen GT/Mavic LRS mit blauen Nippeln tauschen. Leichtes Nachzentrieren könnte nicht schaden.
> 
> ...





Keiner was da das er hergeben würde?  Wer nicht tauschen will kann Sie mir auch verkaufen!  
Felgen sollten auch schwarze sein. Wenn schwarze Speichen verbaut sind umso besser aber kein muss.


Danke!


----------



## spatzel (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,ich suche für das 20" Zaskar ,welches mein Töchterlein bekommen soll, eine Ultrabox Gabel und zwar die silber-gelb-blaue mit 1 1/8" Schaft.Hat da evtl jmd eine rumliegen oder weiß evtl wo man die herbekommt?vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Kint (25. Juli 2011)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Keiner was da das er hergeben würde?  Wer nicht tauschen will kann Sie mir auch verkaufen!
> Felgen sollten auch schwarze sein. Wenn schwarze Speichen verbaut sind umso besser aber kein muss.Danke!



War doch grade einer in der Bucht - nicht grade günstig aber dafür auch in 121er ceramic eingespeicht, rund 230 von Drjuggles - auch hier ausm Forum mein ich ? 

Ich hatte noch überlegt Dich drauf hinzuwiesen aber ich dacht Du willst nur tauschen...


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Juli 2011)

Danke das Du überhaupt an mich gedacht hast!   

An dem LRS war ich auch dran wurde aber leider von 2 anderen überboten also 3. höchster Bieter gewesen.


Wenn jemand tauschen will geht das natürlich immer noch. Falls einer seinen LRS an mich verkauft dann biete ich meinen hier an.


----------



## Bullfighter (2. August 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2009 GT Peace 29er SS in größe L und in der Farbe Grün.
Das Bike ist nicht wirklich alt aber irgendwie trotzdem schwer aufzutreiben
Falls irgendwer so ein Bike hat und es gern verkaufen möchte bitte melden.
Über Tipps wo ich sowas bekomme wäre ich auch sehr dankbar
Habe auch ein Bild von dem GT


----------



## mipi (5. August 2011)

Hat hier vielleichtfür einen kleinen Taler einen schwarzen Vorbau und evtl. (nicht dringend) eine schwarze Sattelstange für meinen Avalanche-Rahmen (nach 95) über?

Grüße aus Berlin

Micha


----------



## TigersClaw (5. August 2011)

Micha, genaue Masse wären hilfreich. Welche Durchmesser, welche Länge bei beidem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipi (5. August 2011)

Sorry, die Stütze ist 27,2mm und der Vorbau müsste für 1 1/8 sein, Länge ersteinmal egal, eher kürzer und höher ... in meinem Alter mag mans kommod ... Angebote?


----------



## no_budgeT (6. August 2011)

Moin Leute, 

ich suche eine kurzen (50-60mm) Vorbau, bestenfalls in Alu poliert.
Roox Danny's Stem wäre großartig, der ginge auch in Bomber-Orange.
Der Vorbau soll an ein LTS DS in BallB.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## mipi (8. August 2011)

Für ein schönes altes Outpost suche ich noch 3/8 Trigger / Schalthebel ... am liebsten LX 569 oder ähnlich ... hat jemand was günstig auf Halde?

Micha


----------



## Janikulus (16. August 2011)

Für ein Karakoram suche ein GT Stahl- oder nicht GT Stahlvorbau:

- für 1 1/8 Gabelschaft und 1" Lenker
- Schwarz
- wenn möglich +5° oder +10°
- Länge von 80mm bis 100mm

Falls also jemand einen übrig hat würde ich mich freuen!

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## asket13 (24. August 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2009 GT Peace 29er SS in größe L und in der Farbe Grün.
> Das Bike ist nicht wirklich alt aber irgendwie trotzdem schwer aufzutreiben
> Falls irgendwer so ein Bike hat und es gern verkaufen möchte bitte melden.
> ...


 
Ein wenig Recherche beim großen G: 
http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...R%20Singlespeed%20Mountain%20Bike%202009-001&


----------



## Bullfighter (24. August 2011)

Danke für den Tipp
Scheint neu reingekommen zu sein, als ich gesucht hatte haben sie es noch nicht gehabt.
Leider ist das Interesse nicht mehr so groß, seid ich vor kurzem das 2012 GT Karakoram 1.0 enddeckt habe.
Aber der Preis geht eigentlich.




asket13 schrieb:


> Ein wenig Recherche beim großen G:
> http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...R%20Singlespeed%20Mountain%20Bike%202009-001&


----------



## gemini900 (29. August 2011)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich suche eine kurzen (50-60mm) Vorbau, bestenfalls in Alu poliert.
> Roox Danny's Stem wäre großartig, der ginge auch in Bomber-Orange.
> ...



Den habe ich an meinem LTS in BB montiert:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NC-17-Camel-...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item8bb3717759


----------



## epic2006 (6. September 2011)

Der gesuchte Gegenhalter ist gefunden, ich hab schon fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt, danke an Lars.

Nun suche ich die Plastikzugführung für die Umwerferanlenkung eines toppull Umwerfers an einem ´93er Psyclone, die von einem Bravado sollte auch funktionieren. Zum Aufbau geht´s hier entlang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541796

Eigendlich aussichtslos, aber ihr seid die Besten und irgendwer von euch wird so ein Teil haben und bestimmt abgeben wollen.

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kint (6. September 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...Nun suche ich die Plastikzugführung ...



Zur Verdeutlichung, Du denkst Du suchst dieses Teil:





Das liegt hier wird sich aber keinen centimeter bewegen, die einzige Umlenkung die ich habe und die einzige die ich auch brauche. 

Musst Du also doch 1x8 aufbauen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Das gute daran ist das du das Teil eigentlich gar nicht suchst. 
Erstens sind die Dinger Mist, das hat GT auch schnell erkannt und deswegen ab Modelljahr 93 die Umlenkung geändert. 
Zweitens hat GT ab Modelljahr 93 die Umlenkung geändert. 

Ab 93 wurde der Zug durch eine Bowdenzughüllenstück durch eine Öse auf der linken Seite des Sitzrohres geführt. Quasi analog zu dem Cantizug auf der rechten Seite. 
Die entsprechende Öse die ich meine erkennst Du auf diesem Deinen Bild ganz unten am Bildrand. 





Und wenn die aus irgendeinem Grund beschädigt sein sollte lass dir von Georg gleich eine hinlöten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (6. September 2011)

Danke Sven für die Infos, dann ist die Suche erledigt. Und nein, nicht 1x8, im Leben nicht

Der die das Öse ist noch da und unbeschädigt.


----------



## Kint (6. September 2011)

such dir aber vor Georgs Grillaktion ein passendes Stück, die Dinger haben nämlich leicht untermass, afair passen da idealstandard bowdenzughüllen häufig ganz knapp nicht durch. 
GT hatte da spezielle Plastikröhrchen für verwendet, aber ich denke da gibts besseres. Ne Hülle vom plastik befreien und mit schrumpfschlauch könnte genau die Dicke sein, oder mal bei den Tuninghüllen umschauen.


----------



## Splatter666 (7. September 2011)

Moin!

Eine leere Kugelschreibermine eignet sich auch hervorragend für solche Aktionen... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## gemini900 (7. September 2011)

Ich suche einen Zaskar Rahmen in 16 Zoll für mein Zaskar
Würde evt auch tauschen (habe einen 18 Zoll Rahmen).


----------



## helgebernd (10. September 2011)

Hallo, da hier einiges an GT - Kompetenz rumzuhängen scheint; aus welchen Zahlen der Rahmennummer eines Zaskars lässt sich das Baujahr ableiten?

Grüße


----------



## MKAB (10. September 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob es bei allen Modellen und/oder Baujahren so ist, aber bei
 meinem Zaskar sind es die ersten 4 Ziffern: 0196XXXX, also Januar 1996  





Die "19" darunter steht für die Rahmengröße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgebernd (10. September 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mpbiker (18. September 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig solche "Klebchen" für ein 96/97 Zaskar LE in lesbar?




Gruß Madeleine


----------



## Bullfighter (18. September 2011)

mpbiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig solche "Klebchen" für ein 96/97 Zaskar LE in lesbar?
> Anhang anzeigen 217188
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217189
> ...



So einen "Handmade in USA" würde ich auch nehmen!
Wäre es möglich die in klein Serie neu aufzulegen?


----------



## Quen (19. September 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> So einen "Handmade in USA" würde ich auch nehmen!
> Wäre es möglich die in klein Serie neu aufzulegen?


Hi,

ich habe am WE beim aufräumen (...) einen recht gut erhaltenen Aufkleber gefunden, der möglicherweise als Vorlage dienen könnte.

Ich schicke heute Abend Tomasius (  ) mal eine Nachricht, evtl. kann er hier bei der Erstellung behilflich sein.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Bullfighter (19. September 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe am WE beim aufräumen (...) einen recht gut erhaltenen Aufkleber gefunden, der möglicherweise als Vorlage dienen könnte.
> 
> ...




Hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## Quen (19. September 2011)

Hey,

Tom hat sich bereits zurückgemeldet. Allerdings kann er leider kein weiss auf der transparenten Folie drucken.

Meine Vorlage sieht wie folgt aus:





Evtl. hat von euch ja noch jemand die technischen Möglichkeiten? Die Aufkleber kann ich ggf. zur Verfügung stellen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## mpbiker (19. September 2011)

Das wäre super!


----------



## Kint (19. September 2011)

vielleicht macht man einfach nur mal zur Sicherheit nen scan der dinger. 
Nicht dass die irgendwann verloren gehen und man dann wieder bei einem aufgeklebten am Rohr rumpfuschen muss.


----------



## Quen (19. September 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> vielleicht macht man einfach nur mal zur Sicherheit nen scan der dinger.
> Nicht dass die irgendwann verloren gehen und man dann wieder bei einem aufgeklebten am Rohr rumpfuschen muss.


Hier geht doch nix verloren...  von dem Designed habe ich zudem mehrere - im Prinzip benötigt man ja erst mal nur die richtige Schriftart!?

Den Scan kann ich bei Gelegenheit aber dennoch machen.


----------



## tomasius (19. September 2011)

Wenn es eine Schriftart wäre...  Jeder Buchstabe muss einzeln gezeichnet werden.

Farbige Sticker (mit Weiß) auf transparenter Folie heißt immer: Siebdruck. Und Siebdruck heißt teuer da für jede Farbe eine Platte erstellt werden muss. 
Beim o.g. Sticker wären es demnach vier.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (19. September 2011)

Danke für die nähere Erläuterung, Tom!

Gibt es denn eine Alternative, einen Mittelweg, die kostenseitig halbwegs im Rahmen ist? Was für ne Abnahmemenge würde den Aufwand denn relativieren?

Ist ja nicht so, dass man den Aufkleber unbedingt braucht, aber schön wäre es schon. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Splatter666 (20. September 2011)

Moin!

Es gibt noh den Thermosublimationsdruk, mit dieser Methode kann man auch weiß auf Folie druken, nur sind dir Druker eher unershwinglich für Privatpersonen.
Damit kann man auch einzelne Bögen ohne Drukplatten druken, direkt von diversen Grafikprogrammen aus. Ist für solhe Kleinauflagen besser geeignet...

Aber erstmal jemanden finden, der so ein Gerät hat 

iao, Splat

PS: Irgendwie hängt mein "ze" auf der Tastatur


----------



## Quen (20. September 2011)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es gibt noh den Thermosublimationsdruk, mit dieser Methode kann man auch weiß auf Folie druken, nur sind dir Druker eher unershwinglich für Privatpersonen.
> Damit kann man auch einzelne Bögen ohne Drukplatten druken, direkt von diversen Grafikprogrammen aus. Ist für solhe Kleinauflagen besser geeignet...
> ...


... und es müsste jemand in der Lage sein, wie von Tom beschrieben, jeden einzelnen Buchstaben vom "Handmade" nachzeichnen zu können. Oder man frickelt aus beiden Aufklebern einen zusammen und muss dann die Kanten vom "Handmade" nachbearbeiten (?) - Achtung: ich bin Laie und habe keine Ahnung von der technischen Umsetzung! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Splatter666 (20. September 2011)

Moin!

Wenn man die Stiker erstmal mit nem halbwegs guten Sanner mit 600dpi digitalisiert, kann man die danah eigentlih ziemlih gut vektorisieren. Is halt sehr zeitraubend, da Frikelkram, aber gehen tut es...

iao, Splat

PS: Ich möhte ein "ze" kaufen...

Edit: eigentlih benötigen wir ja nur das "a", alle anderen Buhstaben kann man aus denen des vorhandenen Aufklebers leicht nachbauen...


----------



## Rahbari (20. September 2011)

Suche für eine Freundin ein GT mit kleiner Rahmengröße (16 oder 14,5 Zoll). Wenn möglich aus den 90ern. Preis max. 250 Euro.

Danke!


----------



## Bullfighter (23. September 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Suche für eine Freundin ein GT mit kleiner Rahmengröße (16 oder 14,5 Zoll). Wenn möglich aus den 90ern. Preis max. 250 Euro.
> 
> Danke!



Hallo Johannes
Schau mal hier:
Der Zustand sieht recht gut aus und billig ist es auch!
http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/mountainbike/fahrrad-mountain-bike-marke-gt-26/a/22962770/
MfG


----------



## epic2006 (23. September 2011)

Einen scan des Handmade könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen. Nach so einem Thermonukleardrucker frag ich mal meinen Grafiker, der wird schon wen kennen....


----------



## epic2006 (27. September 2011)

Suche: GT-Titaninnenlager, 73x107 oder unwesendlich länger.

Danke, Gerrit


----------



## lyteka (27. September 2011)

Hi, 
suche für ein *GT IT-1* ein Metalllager für die rechte Nabenlagerung.
(s.h. "Kreis")





Weis jemand, wo noch Teile für *IT-1* bestellt/geordert werden können bzw.
hat noch wer Teile am "Lager"?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (29. September 2011)

Moin Leute, 

ich suche einen Scheibenbrems-Adapter für meine Bomber Z1.
Der Adapter müsste also von FormulaStandard auf IS2000 adaptieren.
Falls jmd. noch so einen hat, bitte melden.

Danke Manue


----------



## mäxx__ (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche für meine GT-Sattelklemme das Teil, das zwischen Schelle und Hebel aufs Gewinde gesteckt wird...
Oder ggf. auch ne neue Klemme in exakt 32mm;


----------



## MKAB (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte dir solch eine anbieten:





Sind genau 32mm, ist aber kein Schnellspanner... Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche einen GT Rennradrahmen aus Stahl mit der Rahmenhöhe 58/60.
Lackzustand egal, vorraussetzung ist TripleTriangel, also kein Aerorahmen.


----------



## Rahbari (21. Oktober 2011)

Habe einen 96er Zaskar-Rahmen. Hat jemand Zaskar Decals rumfliegen, die er günstig (10 - 15 Euro) abgeben würde? Klar, für 30 - 50 Euro bekäme ich Originale bzw. genau die, die ich irgendwann brauche. Nun geht es aber erstmal darum, einen sehr günstig erstandenen Rahmen, der für einige Zeit erstmal auf Halde liegt, nicht nackt bleiben zu lassen. Danke!


----------



## Cad2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Habe einen 96er Zaskar-Rahmen. Hat jemand Zaskar Decals rumfliegen, die er günstig (10 - 15 Euro) abgeben würde? Klar, für 30 - 50 Euro bekäme ich Originale bzw. genau die, die ich irgendwann brauche. Nun geht es aber erstmal darum, einen sehr günstig erstandenen Rahmen, der für einige Zeit erstmal auf Halde liegt, nicht nackt bleiben zu lassen. Danke!



habe noch welche die ich nicht mehr brauche. an welche hast denn gedach oder farbe egal? habe dunkel rote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. Oktober 2011)

@ Cad2: hast PM

@ alle: am liebsten hätte ich natürlich die 96er Decals. Aber auch andere sind willkommen. Freue mich über Angebote.


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Ich suche für mein Bravado eine Sattelklemme, gemessener Durchmesser ist 30,4 
Hat da vielleicht jemand was für mich, ob mit oder ohne Schnellspanner is mir egal, hauptsache, ich kann die Stütze klemmen 

Ciao und gute Nacht,

Splat


----------



## lyteka (25. Oktober 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche für ein *GT IT-1* ein Metalllager für die rechte Nabenlagerung.
> (s.h. "Kreis")
> 
> ...



*Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee, wo man solch ein Teil noch bekommen kann???*


----------



## gemini900 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du schon mal hier nachgefragt? 
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/result.asp?CategoryID=28&Name=GT+PARTS

oder hier

http://shop.strato.de/epages/61089618.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61089618/Categories/27/27030

Vielleicht passt ja was.


----------



## lolsen (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche GT Avalanche AL Decals (1994). Gibt es eine realistische Chance so etwas irgendwo zu bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Oktober 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Habe einen 96er Zaskar-Rahmen. Hat jemand Zaskar Decals rumfliegen, die er günstig (10 - 15 Euro) abgeben würde? Klar, für 30 - 50 Euro bekäme ich Originale bzw. genau die, die ich irgendwann brauche. Nun geht es aber erstmal darum, einen sehr günstig erstandenen Rahmen, der für einige Zeit erstmal auf Halde liegt, nicht nackt bleiben zu lassen. Danke!




96er Zaskar Decals:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTB-GT-ZA...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c20479e71


----------



## Splatter666 (9. November 2011)

Moin!

Ich suche immernoch, kann mir niemand helfen? Das is das einzige Teil, welches mich an einer ersten Probefahrt hindert...

Ciao, Splat



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich suche für mein Bravado eine Sattelklemme, gemessener Durchmesser ist 30,4
> Hat da vielleicht jemand was für mich, ob mit oder ohne Schnellspanner is mir egal, hauptsache, ich kann die Stütze klemmen
> ...


----------



## tomasius (9. November 2011)

Salsa hat viele verschiedene Größen zur Auswahl.

Tom


----------



## Splatter666 (9. November 2011)

Moin!

@tom: Ich weiß, 30,0 und 30,6mm. Ich scheue aber momentan noch eine Investition in diese Richtung, da ich mir mit dem Farbkonzept noch nicht ganz sicher bin...
Weißt du zufällig, was für eine Stütze in deinen alten Rahmen kommt? Ich hab ne 27,2er Shannon probiert, die will aber nur 5-6cm in den Rahmen und ne 27er Kalloy, die hier noch rumschwirrte, hat etwas (zuviel ) Spiel...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tomasius (9. November 2011)

Ich meine, dass ich mal eine 27er Stütze montiert hatte.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (9. November 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich suche für mein GT Strike solche GT Toe Straps für die Pedale.
> Anhang anzeigen 198033
> 
> ...



Wer suchet der findet!
Nach einem Jahr ist die Suche endlich vorbei.
Ich habe endlich GT Straps gefunden sogar in NOS + Clips.
Und eine Sattelklemme zwar nicht die perfekte aber sie ist auch schwarz und hat das GT Emblem drauf.


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

Glückwunsch 
So eine Sattelklemme brauche ich auch noch!


----------



## Rahbari (10. November 2011)

@ lolsen: MKAB müsste noch eine haben. Habe zum angemessenen Preis eine von ihm in NOS/OVP bekommen.


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

Danke. Werde ich direkt mal anklopfen!


----------



## wunbock (20. November 2011)

Suche fuer ein 92er Zaskar (18Zoll) eine original Starrgabel mit Gewinde.Am liebsten in schwarz.Thanks Wolfgang


----------



## lolsen (20. November 2011)

Ich habe hier eine schwarze Starrgabel liegen.  Ist es aus meinem Avalanche. Die müsstest du allerdings neu lackieren. Meld dich wenn du nähere Infos brauchst. 

Edit: Oh sorry, ist eine Gewindelose :/


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. November 2011)

Keiner ein GT Stahlrennrad (oder Rahmen) in 56 -60 cm Rahmenhöhe abzugeben


----------



## lyteka (26. November 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Keiner ein GT Stahlrennrad (oder Rahmen) in 56 -60 cm Rahmenhöhe abzugeben



Schau mal hier in Berlin, soll Stahl, entlackt und mit Klarlack überzogen sein... Recht netter Anbieter....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/berlin/fahrraeder/herren/u108537


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. November 2011)

Hab ich schon kontaktiert, war ziemlich unhöflich und hat Utopische Preisvorstellungen!
Ansonsten genau das was ich Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (26. November 2011)

Was nicht passt, passt eben nicht... war ja nur so zur Info 
Hatte dort auch mal angerufen, in der Hoffnung, es ist ein Edge Ti...


----------



## Rahbari (26. November 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig 1996er Zaskar LE Decals (blau/gelb) rumfliegen? Felnzo ist schon kontaktiert. Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Weiß jemand, ob im Jahre 1996 LE und Non-LE farblich identisch waren?


----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig 1996er Zaskar LE Decals (blau/gelb) rumfliegen? Felnzo ist schon kontaktiert. Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Weiß jemand, ob im Jahre 1996 LE und Non-LE farblich identisch waren?



die 96er waren meine ich blau/gelb für die BB Rahmen und schwarz/weiss für dei eloxierten Rahmen. LE und nicht LE waren da identisch. Die sind in blau/gelb aber sehr selten, felnzo hat da aber glaube ich nichts mehr. Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auf ebay das Glück noch welche zu finden, sind aber schon verbaut. Ich könnte höchsten mit einem Scann helfen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. November 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Wer suchet der findet!
> Nach einem Jahr ist die Suche endlich vorbei.
> Ich habe endlich GT Straps gefunden sogar in NOS + Clips.
> Und eine Sattelklemme zwar nicht die perfekte aber sie ist auch schwarz und hat das GT Emblem drauf.



an welchen/ was für einen rahmen soll die sattelklemme?


----------



## Bullfighter (29. November 2011)

Die Teile wandern alle ans Purple Zaskar LE


----------



## lolsen (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bekomme übrigens im Januar zwei GT Schnellspanner. Einen würde ich natürlich mit Euch teilen. Wer Interesse hat --> PN.
Zusätzlich bekomme ich auch zwei GT Aheadkappen (Schriftzug: GT Racing). Auch davon würde ich eine abgeben.

Wenn noch jemand etwas aus der USA braucht (Kleinkram), ich bin evtl bereit da zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. Januar 2012)

Servus Leute,

mittlerweile eher dringend suche ich eine Bologna Lite mit Aheadschaft für mein TeamSream Psycloneprojekt. Kevin habe ich schon angeschrieben, er scheint nichts zu haben...

Für eure Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## lolsen (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe immernoch meine GT Bologne hier in schwarz (aus dem Avalanche). Die Gabel muss allerdings überarbeitet werden (lackieren). Schaft ist 19 cm und Ahead.


----------



## Rahbari (12. Januar 2012)

Ich war zuerst an der Lite dran! Aber für das Wahnsinns-Psyclone-Projekt würde ich Gerrit den Vortritt lassen.

Was für Schnellspanner hast Du bestellt?


----------



## lolsen (12. Januar 2012)

hauptsache die kommt mal von meinem Balkon runter  Wie gesagt: Die Gabel ist für jeden zu haben! Fotos müssten sogar in meinem Album sein


----------



## Cad2 (15. Januar 2012)

Moin, hat jemand interesse an einem Elastomer für ein LTS-4? Bei benscycle.net gibt es wieder welche für 50$. will evtl mein lts wieder fertig machen. interesse an grossbestellung um versand zu sparen?

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=303


----------



## lyteka (17. Januar 2012)

*Suche leider immer noch...   * 



lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche für ein *GT IT-1* ein Metalllager für die rechte Nabenlagerung.
> (s.h. "Kreis")
> 
> ...


----------



## NuckChorris (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,


ich suche für mein neu erworbenes 93iger Bravado den passenden GT-Sattel. Der aktuell verbaute ist nicht mehr der tollste - wäre cool, wenn jemand noch was hätte. Angebote bitte per PN! 





Gruß,
Nuckchorris!


----------



## upfront (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Forum,

um meinen Rock Shox Super Deluxe wieder fit zumachen benötige ich dringend:
die äußerst winzige Schraube die den Druckbehälter verschließt
den Sattel auf dem die Feder auf der Unterseite aufsitzt, sprich die untere Aluscheibe.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen Christoph


----------



## lolsen (23. Januar 2012)

Dann versuche ich es nochmal hier!

Ich suche noch:
- eine Sattelstütze in 26,8mm, schwarz glänzend (egal was - bietet bitte alles an!)
- ein Lenker in schwarz glänzend mit 25,4mm Klemmung
- GT Griffe


älteres Baujahr bevorzugt.


----------



## Rahbari (23. Januar 2012)

Und für mich bitte ne Bologna Lite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hänge mich mal ran. Eine Bologna oder Bologna Lite hätte ich auch gerne. Ahead 1 1/8" und Schaft mindestens 176mm.
Farbe ziemlich egal...


----------



## lyteka (26. Januar 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Keiner ein GT Stahlrennrad (oder Rahmen) in 56 -60 cm Rahmenhöhe abzugeben



Wenn du noch auf der Suche bist... vielleicht ist das was... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Rennrad-6...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3371157642


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2012)

Mist, warum muss das so groß sein....


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Januar 2012)

Danke, hab aber jetzt schon eins


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab keins, und HH ist nicht weit weg


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab keins, und HH ist nicht weit weg



Na dann mal los, damit Du endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Rennrad hast.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Januar 2012)

Aber lass bitte die Schaltung dran


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Aber lass bitte die Schaltung dran



Das kann ich nicht versprechen


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mist, warum muss das so groß sein....



Wie gut, sonst hättest du ein weiteres überflüssiges Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (3. Februar 2012)

Nein, das ist gut für die Seele....


----------



## LoonyG (4. Februar 2012)

moin moin

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Industrielager für ein STS bekomme
bis jetzt sind Gleitlager verbaut, diese möchte ich gerne tauschen

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## lyteka (4. Februar 2012)

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=103&Name=GT+Lts+and+Sts+spares


----------



## schimanski (4. Februar 2012)

Der Shop ist gut. Da hab ich meine Lager auch erworben!


----------



## LoonyG (5. Februar 2012)

moin

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Quen (7. Februar 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Tom hat sich bereits zurückgemeldet. Allerdings kann er leider kein weiss auf der transparenten Folie drucken.
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

bzgl. dem oben gezeigten "Handmade" gibts etwas neues zu berichten: felnzo (ebay.com) kann auf Anfrage den Aufkleber anbieten. Abwicklung erfolgt dann außerhalb eBay via Paypal-Zahlung. Kostet um die 2$/Stk, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Mir ist nicht bekannt wie viele er hat und ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht darüber nachgedacht, gleich ein paar mehr zu bestellen... 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei felnzo auch vier Stück geordert, allerdings über ebay.

Tom


----------



## Quen (8. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann hat er den Bedarf scheinbar erkannt und nun sind sie bei eBay gelistet. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Rahbari (8. Februar 2012)

Dann sind die Preise ja inzwischen gesunken. Egal.


----------



## lyteka (8. Februar 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich habe bei felnzo auch vier Stück geordert, allerdings über ebay.
> 
> Tom



Ahh, du warst das...


----------



## MKAB (11. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Dann sind die Preise ja inzwischen gesunken. Egal.



Aber wirklich! Ich habe noch im Sommer 6$ pro Stück gezahlt...


----------



## Onegear (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge für ein Zaskar LE 1995 (also das mit den zwei Schrauben) rumzuliegen? 

Das Angebot von derailleurhanger.com und schaltauge.de (passt das eigentlich wirklich???) kenne ich, würde ich aber nur als letzten Ausweg sehen 

Danke


----------



## lyteka (15. Februar 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche einen 97er STS Hauptrahmen in 19"
> Hätte auch ggf. einen in 18" zum tauschen...



Suche nicht mehr


----------



## Rahbari (15. Februar 2012)

Als nicht unwahrscheinliche Alternative zum türkisen Ringle-Vorbau suche ich einen GT Flip-Flop-Gewinde-Vorbau (wurden bis 1992 eingebaut). Farbe egal. Ich würde ihn - zusammen der Gabel und evtl. dem Rahmen - neu in Wagenfarbe lackieren lassen.

Danke!


----------



## holze732 (19. Februar 2012)

suche für ein zaskar le von 1993 den aufklebersatz.
all gt terra steht auf dem unterrohr und gt ist in neon.

danke


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2012)

Schreib doch mal den User "Tomasius" an, der macht sehr gute Repro-Sätze, wenn man ihn nett fragt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Bräuchte einen GT Canti-Gegenhalter für eine Gewindegabel. Höhe dürfte so um die 3mm sein.


----------



## epic2006 (21. Februar 2012)

Der ist wohl gesucht:



Von mir übrigens auch latent, mal wieder

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (23. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal Felnzo eine PM geschickt. Früher hatte er diese Canti-Gegenhalter ja vertrieben.


----------



## devil-lime (29. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe das Xizang ja reparieren lassen, und nach 1 Jahr hat sich die eingeklebte Lagerschale leider wieder beim Umbau auf ein neues Innenlager gelöst. Die Drehmomente hatten wir beachtet.
Ich werde es nochmal reparieren lassen, aber eins ist mir klar geworden, das Xizang ist wohl einfach nur noch für Sonntagsausfahrten zu gebrauchen, schade, aber was soll man machen. Der Flex war klasse

Und da ich mein 93er Zaskar leider verkauft(der Rahmen hat es aber im neuen Zuhause besser als bei mir  )habe und dringend etwas für die Innenstadt brauche, und meine Kollegen mich zum Veloton in Berlin gezwungen haben, bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach würdigem Ersatz, 

Zaskar 93-95 oder Psyclone. 

Falls jemand von euch etwas weiss, wäre ein PM nett.

Danke.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## black-panther (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

für den Aufbau meines RTS-1 suche ich noch ein paar Teile, siehe auch meine Signatur.
Vor allem wären das:
- GT Sattelstütze, Bj 1992/1993, 27,0mm x mind. 350mm
- GT Sattel ATB Racing, Leder + Titanstreben

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## lyteka (16. Mai 2012)

Möchte diesen Thread mal wieder nutzen, obwohl die Chancen auf Erfolg wahrscheinlich recht gering sind... 
Such eine *Steck-/Schraubachse für eine RS Judy DHO* für´s GT STS DH.
Vielleicht weis ja einer, das einer einen kennt, nach dessem Wissen jemand jemanden schon mal von so was erzählt hat


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du keine findest, frag bei Alutech an, vielleicht machen die Dir eine.


----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Aufbau meines RTS-1 suche ich noch ein paar Teile, siehe auch meine Signatur.
> Vor allem wären das:
> ...


 
Ist übrigens immernoch aktuell!
Danke für's Nachschauen


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

suche für den Aufbau meines 96er LTS (Carbon):

- passende Bowdenzüge für Schaltwerk und Bremsen für die Innenverlegung, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip was man da vielleicht auch hochwertigeres verbauen könnte

- die Abdeckklappe (Plastik) an der Unterseite des Tretlagers

Vielen Dank
maatik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche mal wieder diesen Gegenhalter:



darf auch gerne in einem nicht mehr so schönen Zustand sein, vorzugsweise mit dem Inlay, zur Not auch ohne. Ist für das Psyclone.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rahbari (17. Mai 2012)

Und gleich noch einen für mich, bitte.


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2012)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Aufbau meines RTS-1 suche ich noch ein paar Teile, siehe auch meine Signatur.
> Vor allem wären das:
> ...


 
Zusätzlich brauche ich jetzt noch:
GT Schnellspanner mit Titan-Achsen, schwarz (notfalls auch silber)


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. Mai 2012)

Wird schwer aber mit Geduld könnte es was werden. Also falls Du 2 Paare findest nehm ich Dir gerne 1 Paar ab.

Die hier hatte ich gestern entdeckt aber schon vorbei die Auktion (Der Preis war auch so naja...)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2012)

aua...
Wobei das waren nicht ganz die, die ich suche; bleibt also noch Hoffnung


----------



## esp262 (6. Juni 2012)

Suche ein GT Hardtail Rahmen

Grösse M, Vom Mitte Trettlager bis Sattelrohr ende 46CM

Scheibenbremsaufnahmen ein muss 

Angebote bitte mit PREIS und BILD per PN

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch ein paar, über den Preis kann man reden. Bitte per PN








GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wird schwer aber mit Geduld könnte es was werden. Also falls Du 2 Paare findest nehm ich Dir gerne 1 Paar ab.
> 
> Die hier hatte ich gestern entdeckt aber schon vorbei die Auktion (Der Preis war auch so naja...)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## black-panther (7. Juni 2012)

ich passe, sind leider nicht genau die, die ich suche.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## goegolo (10. Juni 2012)

Hat wer ein 83mm Tretlager für mein 2003er dhi in der Kiste liegen?


----------



## schimanski (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo aus dem Norden. Bei meinem LTS 3000 DS brauchte ich die hintere Schwinge. An meinem ist leider eine Lageraufnahme ausgeschlagen, die vor dem Schaltwerk. Gibt's da evt. Ne andere Möglichkeit. Muss nicht wie neu sein, da es nur mein SchlechtwetterGt ist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Juni 2012)

Ich such für ein 2000er XCR 1000 einen neuen Dämpfer. Am liebsten einen Rockshox DeLuxe, also einen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand ne ahnung bzw kan mir jemand die lagernummer [Hauptrahmen] sagen für ein GT Sanction von 2009? auf den lagern ist keine nummer zu finden :-(.

gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7865_Kugellager-FSA-873-41mm-.html

Die kannst Du nehmen. Oder hier in Edelstahl: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7866_Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-.html


----------



## Lahr-Biker (18. Juni 2012)

Bös cool dank dir !


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2012)

Keine Ursache. Die Lager im unteren Gelenk sind übrigens die Gleichen. Du brauchst ingesamt 4 Stück davon.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (18. Juni 2012)

Hi ja das weis ich, nur die nummer stand nicht darauf gleich bei mir im geschäft fragen ob mir lager zum testen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sliceliner (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hab schonmal im Classic-Forum angefragt, hab aber dort bisher keinen Erfolg erzielt. Suche so einen Cable Crosser für´n 91'er Zaskar. Also so ne Zugumlenkung für die U-Brake. Wär toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## cknumbaone (25. Juni 2012)

habs auch noch im GT Verkaufs Thread gepostet:

Hi.

ich habe aus Amiland einen Satz GT zaskar LE decals übrig.
habe mit Versand dafür 30.- bezahlt.

Biete den Satz hier für 25.- an.

incl Versand!!!


----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,

so habe das Tretlager getauscht und es knackt noch im rahmen -.-, jetzt kommen die hauptlager dran.

Ich bräuchte aber nochmal eure hilfe, und zwar geht es um den T-Bone also das verbindungsstück vom Tretlager an den Rahmen [GT Sanction 2009] die buchsen sind ausgeschlagen wo bekomme ich die weis das jemand?

gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du nix findest, miss sie aus und wende Dich an huber-bushings.


----------



## Mr.GT (27. Juni 2012)

Schau mal bei Bad Bikes, die haben sogar eine explosionszeichnung auf der Page. Ansonsten direkt bei igus.de, die sind übrigens auch der Erstausrüster. Viel Erfolg!



Lahr-Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so habe das Tretlager getauscht und es knackt noch im rahmen -.-, jetzt kommen die hauptlager dran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lahr-Biker (27. Juni 2012)

Hi.

hab noch ne frage wegen den Rahmenlagern laut Bad Bikes passen die FSA 873 S 41mm nicht in mein Sanction 2009? bzw hat jemand dieses lager in seinem rahmen schon verbaut?

gruß


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 GT Kettenstrebenschutz aufklebern, hat zufällig jemand von euch noch welche liegen oder kann mir einen Tipp geben wo ich welche her bekomme.
Danke
MfG Marcel


----------



## cknumbaone (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe einen kompletten Satz. S. mein Bild zwei seiten zurück. 
30.- incl versand


----------



## Quen (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende GT-Teile werden von mir für ein Zaskar gesucht:

- GT Flip Flop-Vorbau
- GT 2x4 / 3D-Gabel

Danke und Grüße
Sebastian



Edit:

Nachtrag: der Gabelschaft muss mind. 140mm haben

Ansonsten beides 1 1/8" 

Danke!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (9. August 2012)

ich bräuchte ein Bild des Hinterbaus eines 92er avalanche,insbesondere der Schraube, die das Schaltauge hält. Diese scheint mir nicht original. Hat jemand die Abmessung für mich?(der Schnellspanner sitzt auf bei mir)

danke im voraus


----------



## luxxor (9. August 2012)

servus,
hat wer noch ein shimano xt u-brake für die bremse hinten über?
schickt mir eine pm für wieviel ihr es abgeben wollt.
danke scho mal


----------



## McMauzMoe (10. August 2012)

Hi, 
ich suche einen 1" auf 1 1/8" Vorbau Adapter, den man von beiden Seiten feststellen kann, so wie diesen hier.
Für meinen GT FLIP FLOP VORBAU.
Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch zu kaufen?






Danke im voraus


----------



## Quen (11. August 2012)

Ich habe bei eBay.com kürzlich einen NOS Flip Flop Vorbau gekauft - er hat noch viel mehr, frag dort doch mal.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## McMauzMoe (11. August 2012)

danke für deine antwort, hab ich bereits gemacht  wollte mal sehn ob jemand sowas vlt rumliegen hat, was hast du an zoll bezahlt?


----------



## Quen (11. August 2012)

Gar nichts - ist so durchgerutscht.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (17. August 2012)

Erinnere mich nicht mehr genau, wer, aber jemand hat mal klassische GT-Griffe gesucht. Die gibt's auch in der US-Bucht, bei efille.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. August 2012)

Da das KTM mittlerweile meiner Tochter zu klein ist suchen wir nun einen passenden GT Rahmen  (sie ist 175cm). Es sollte ein altes Outpost/Talera/??? sein, möglichst noch vor der TripleTriangel Ära mit recht steilen Vorbau und mit passender Gabel.


----------



## Bullfighter (27. August 2012)

Schau mal hier:
Falls du es selber noch nicht endeckt hast
http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Outpost-A...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2ec15396df
Die Decal Farbe passt aufjedenfall für kleine Mädels


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. August 2012)

Danke, bin schon dran


----------



## Bullfighter (7. September 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Danke, bin schon dran



Und?
Hast du es bekommen?

Ich suche einen alten GT Stahllenker in Schwarz in gutem Zustand
falls jemand noch einen hat bitte melden.
Ungekürzt nicht verbogen u.s.w.
MfG


----------



## black-panther (7. September 2012)

Falls du keinen findest: habe noch diesen gekürzten übrig.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. September 2012)

Ja, hab ich bekommen. Hatte es allerdings leichter im Gedächnis.
Jetzt ist der Umbau angesagt.
Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## Mr.GT (1. Februar 2013)

Wird gerade im Forum angeboten!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618488



McMauzMoe schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche einen 1" auf 1 1/8" Vorbau Adapter, den man von beiden Seiten feststellen kann, so wie diesen hier.
> Für meinen GT FLIP FLOP VORBAU.
> Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch zu kaufen?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. Februar 2013)

Moin,

hat noch wer einen günstigen 16" GT Rahmen über? Zustand relativ egal, sollte schon Disc haben und für 100mm Gabeln aufwärts sein. Eine Dirtkiste wie das Ruckus wäre auch eine Option.

MfG
Levent


----------



## wunbock (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
suche einen 1 1/8 GT Flip Flop Vorbau in schwarz mit Bremskabelfuehrung,min 130mm.Oder einen GT Bremszuggegenhalter in schwarz.Ebenso einen early ninetees GT Sattel.
Vielen Dank
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (1. März 2013)

Flip-flop mit Bremskabelführung gab es nie, schließt sich ja auch aus. Der Vorbau soll ja ohne Weiteres um 180 Grad drehbar sein.

GT Bremszuggegenhalter für Ahead oder Gewindegabel?

So einen Nietensattel habe ich noch nie (!) erhältlich gesehen. Zu Not ein Komplettbike kaufen. :-(


----------



## black-panther (1. März 2013)

aber sicher, Johannes, so Sättel gab es schon auf ebay. Außerdem hatte GT nicht nur die Nietensättel im Programm.


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2013)

Für mein Backwoods suche ich genau diese Reifen. - Wahrscheinlich hoffnungslos. 






Cyclery, bitte melden!? 

Tom


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

20 Zoll wäre leichter, Tom


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2013)

Aber für 20" bin ich zu alt. 

Tom


----------



## cyclery.de (4. April 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> Cyclery, bitte melden!?



Sorry, kann leider nur 20" GT BMX Reifen bestellen


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2013)

Das hatte ich befürchtet!  Danke aber für die schnelle Rückmeldung! 

Tom


----------



## black-panther (4. April 2013)

Das ist ja wie mit den Kenda Kraniums in Skinwall, die es nur auf dem WTP 26" BMX gibt


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. April 2013)

Die Reifen auf den 26" Performer sind Innova Freestyle Design, die gleichen wie auf den Ruckus DJ Dirt. Auch SE Bikes hat die drauf:
http://germany.sebikes.com/bike.php?name=26-primetime
Das 26" BMX hat Maxxis drauf:
http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/2013/bikes/bmx/race/speed-series-pro-26

Hab gerade mal nach Innova Tires gesucht, die habe interessante Reifen:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Innova-Tire...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e7766b564
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Innova-Tire...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c302cf43e
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Innova-Pro-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item416a1af2d8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombo (10. April 2013)

Suche ein leichtes Innenlager für mein 98er Zaskar. Breite 73mm, Achslänge sollte 107-113mm sein und Vierkant.

Danke, Stefan


----------



## KuGe (22. April 2013)

Ich habe bei meinem GT i-dxc 1.0 von 2004/05 ein knacken beim federn, ich tippe auf die Buchsen und Schrauben vom Dogbone. Gibts die irgendwo? Bzw. gab es dann nicht mal eine verstärkte Ausführung?


----------



## cleiende (22. April 2013)

erstmal Fetten, dann könnte das Knacken auch vorbei sein.
Dogbone etc. sollte ich noch im Keller haben, bitte PN deswegen.

Evtl knackt es aber auch weil Du einen Riss im Rahmen hast....




(IDXC 1.0 Bj 2004)


----------



## KuGe (22. April 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> erstmal Fetten, dann könnte das Knacken auch vorbei sein.
> Dogbone etc. sollte ich noch im Keller haben, bitte PN deswegen.
> 
> Evtl knackt es aber auch weil Du einen Riss im Rahmen hast....
> ...


Immer der erste Verdacht, ist ja jetzt doch etwas betagt. Aber ich konnte nix derartiges finden. Hast du mal ein Bild von den Teilen die noch im Keller liegen?


----------



## KuGe (22. April 2013)

KuGe schrieb:


> Immer der erste Verdacht, ist ja jetzt doch etwas betagt. Aber ich konnte nix derartiges finden. Hast du mal ein Bild von den Teilen die noch im Keller liegen?


Ich darf mich korrigieren, habe mal den Dogbone komplett abgenommen, knackt immer noch (dürfte es ja dann nicht). Klingt nach einer halben Stunde wippen auf dem Rad wie aus dem Bereich des Unterrohrs.

An deinen Teilen hätte ich trotzdem noch Interesse...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

suche eine Gabel für ein GT Karakoram in 16", 1 1/8" ohne Gewinde. Feder oder Starr erstmal egal, muss auch nicht timecorrect sein, Hauptsache Einbauhöhe passt. Also nicht mehr als 60mm Federweg. Gerne auch was mit mehr Federweg was man traveln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. April 2013)

Suche

*Kore Sattelstütze 27,0 silber, neu oder neuwertig*


----------



## Rodeodave (28. Mai 2013)

Suche einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe (mit Trunnion Mount) für mein LTS. Hat jemand noch so einen?


----------



## Cad2 (31. Mai 2013)

suche starrgabel für stadtschlampe. schwarz oder weiss. 1 1/8 ahead. kleine kratzer sind kein problem. länge weiss ich nicht genau aber is 16zoll  rahmen und wenig spacer. einfach mal anbieten. länge bekomme ich noch raus...


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch eine da. Frag doch einfach


----------



## mauricer (3. Juni 2013)

moin.

für den Aufbau eines 1990er GT Zaskar suche ich einen Flip-Flop Vorbau (mehr als 0 Grad Rise bitte) sowie eine 1 1/8 GT 2x4 Gabel mit mindestens 138-140mm Schaftlänge. Zustand und Farbe ist egal, solange noch zu gebrauchen.

Danke

Moritz


----------



## schallundrauch (17. Juni 2013)

Hi!
Ich suche für mein GT noch zwei Sachen:
1. eine Bologna Lite (Ahead 1 1/8 mit mindestens 195mm Schaftlänge) oder eine vergleichbare Gabel mit einem Gewicht von unter 800g
2. Ein leichtes 4-Kant JIS-Innenlager mit 110mm Achslänge, am liebsten natürlich ein GT-Lager


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte noch einen GT Flip Flop Vorbau, max. 120 mm lang, 1 1/8". Farbe und Zustand ist mir wurscht, nur die Klemmung sollte nicht verhunzt sein (hatte mal einen mit abgedrehtem Gewinde).

Nach Möglichkeit die Version mit gravierten GT Logo am Deckel und Klemmung á la syncros und Ringlé. Die Versionen mit Klemmung hinter dem Gabelschaft und fehlendem GT Logo wären lediglich eine Notlösung.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Peru


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo GT Gemeinschaft,

ich suche für mein 98`er GT Zaskar einen Aufklebersatz für den Rahmen. Ob Komplett oder in Teilen, Farbe kann man auch drüber reden. Bitte alles anbieten. Vielen Dank

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 112231 (6. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand ein Lenkerband, dass sehr gut zum Blau oder Gelb der ZR 1.0 bzw Zaskar Race/XCR1000 passt? Die, die ich bisher dranhalten konnten waren entweder zu kräftig beim blau oder zu blass beim gelb. Ich konnte nur ein rotes finden dass zur Umrandung der Decals passt, aber das wär mir dann auch bisserl zu bunt.


----------



## Romano71 (18. Juli 2013)

Suche XT Schaltwerk von 92" mit kurzem Käfig,XT U-brake und super wäre GT Vorbau in Daktari white ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (18. Juli 2013)

@Romano71, da frage definitiv auch mal im Classic Bikes Basar nach!


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. August 2013)

Da mein LTS gerissen ist, suche ich als Ersatz einen XCR Rahmen (Hauptrahmen reicht) in der Größe L (bin 187 cm groß).
Hatte mal ein XCR 4000 in Elektric Green, das wäre der Hammer.


----------



## avp (15. August 2013)

Tagchen. 

Ich suche einen gut erhaltenen, vor allem robusten zaskar le Rahmen in 18". Baujahr zwischen 96 - 99.
Fahre derzeit den 14,5"er. Würde auch tauschen, da mir dieser zu klein ist. 
Besten dank

Arne


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. August 2013)

avp schrieb:


> Würde auch tauschen, da mir dieser zu klein ist.
> Besten dank
> 
> Arne



welches Baujahr ist dein 14,5 Zoll Zaskar?


----------



## Rahbari (16. August 2013)

avp schrieb:


> Tagchen.
> 
> Ich suche einen gut erhaltenen, vor allem robusten zaskar le Rahmen in 18". Baujahr zwischen 96 - 99.
> Fahre derzeit den 14,5"er. Würde auch tauschen, da mir dieser zu klein ist.
> ...



Bei Retrobike sind ständig welche für wenig Geld drin. Versand per Parcelforce nach D ca. 20 Pfund. 

Wenn Du schon einen neueren Zaskar nimmst, dann halte Ausschau nach einem LE ab 97, am besten 98. Die haben geile CNC Fräsungen/Teile. Schau mal in den Fred: Zaskar - welches ist der schönste/beste Jahrgang.


----------



## avp (16. August 2013)

Matze010 schrieb:


> welches Baujahr ist dein 14,5 Zoll Zaskar?



Ende 96


----------



## Lousa (28. August 2013)

Ich suche ein Innenlager für eine XT FC-M751 Kurbel an einem Zaskar LE, Modell 1997/1998.

Falls meine Recherche richtig war, benötige ich:

- ein BB-ES70 mit Gehäuselänge 73mm und 113 Achsenlänge

Hat jemand von Euch so etwas vielleicht gebraucht rumliegen? Danke.


----------



## Mintia (28. August 2013)

Hallo liebe GT-Fans!

Ich baue mir gerade wieder mein GT Karakoram aus meiner Jugend zusammen und benötige dafür noch einen schwarzen GT Lenker. Falls jemand noch einen hat von dem er sich trennen will, wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Romano71 (28. August 2013)

Lenker hab ich noch einen abgegriffenen,zerkratzten aus Stahl rumfliegen...nimm lieber Syncros oder Easton.
Gibt's für kleines Geld bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (28. August 2013)

Oder einen Tioga?

http://www.fahrradteilediscount.de/...tb-lenker-tioga-prestige-ii-schwarz/a-880264/

(Alu ist falsch, ist stahl)


----------



## Romano71 (28. August 2013)

Ach?Was soll das 14,5er Zaskar denn kosten?
(Rahmen nackig)


----------



## avp (29. August 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Ach?Was soll das 14,5er Zaskar denn kosten?
> (Rahmen nackig)



Tagchen. 
Ich dachte 270 mit Versand. 
Grüße.


----------



## Romano71 (29. August 2013)

Stolzer Preis.Hast du Bilder?


----------



## Mintia (29. August 2013)

Danke, ich habe einen GT-Lenker gefunden - vielen Dank für die Alternativen, aber erstmal möchte ich das Rahmen wieder möglichst original aufbauen.


----------



## avp (29. August 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis.Hast du Bilder?



Schau mal im meinem Fotoalbum.
Mehr Bilder kann ich erst nächste Woche hochladen. 
Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2013)

Suche Zaskar bb Rahmen in 16 oder 18 ab bj 1994.
Hab endlich ne gute Eloxbude gefunden die mir ein Zaskar grün eloxiert.
Rahmen sollte ohne Dellen und tiefere Kratzer sein

Ein Preis unter 200 würde mich freuen da das eloxieren nicht umsonst ist.


----------



## Romano71 (29. August 2013)

Hab ein grünes Agressor in 18" für kleines Geld komplett.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. August 2013)

David, schön dass du dich mal wieder herfindest! Hab hier zwar noch einen 16er LE stehen, aber der hat leider einen Riss in der Sattelklemme und schon einige Kampfspuren. 

Aber ich erwarte eine AUSFÜHRLICHSTE Berichterstattung, wenn es so weit ist! 

Übrigens glaube ich mich zu entsinnen, dass die bisher gesichteten grün eloxierten aus Easton Rohren bestanden. Kann das sein? Vielleicht ließen diese sich besser eloxieren?!?!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2013)

Egal, ditt wird durchgezogen.


----------



## Hoerni (4. September 2013)

Lousa schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Innenlager für eine XT FC-M751 Kurbel an einem Zaskar LE, Modell 1997/1998.
> 
> Falls meine Recherche richtig war, benötige ich:
> 
> ...




Moin,

gibt es neu (zumindest in Deiner Spezifikation) für rund 20 Euro bei Chainreaction, in 73 und 113 mm, gib einfach "shimano square" in deren SUFU ein.

LG

Hörni


----------



## Hoerni (4. September 2013)

Moin,

auch schon bei den Classicern gepostet - aber hier bin ich wohl eher an der richtigen Adresse: Ich suche für mein Psyclone - um hinten endlich ne Canti Bremse zu montieren - dieses Grove Tube Plastikdingsda für das Sattelrohr (31,8 mm) - hat noch jemand so ein Teil zufällig herumliegen?

Dieses schwarze Dingsda an der Sattelstütze meine ich (sorry für den Bilderklau, meins ist schwarz ;-)




Wäre supercool, wenn jemand so ein Teil verkaufen könnte aus der heiligen Büxe der Pandora,

Cheers,

der Hörni


----------



## Lousa (4. September 2013)

Hoerni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es neu (zumindest in Deiner Spezifikation) für rund 20 Euro bei Chainreaction, in 73 und 113 mm, gib einfach "shimano square" in deren SUFU ein.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank... neu erworben


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2013)

Hoerni schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses schwarze Dingsda an der Sattelstütze meine ich
> ...



Du meinst vermutlich einen Cablecrosser, oder? Den benötigst du doch aber im Normalfall nur, wenn du hinten noch U-Brake Sockel hast? Dann ist ja eh Essig mit Canti. Aber frag doch mal hier oder hier nach. Und mach ein Bild von deinem Rad!


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich einen Cablecrosser, oder? Den benötigst du doch aber im Normalfall nur, wenn du hinten noch U-Brake Sockel hast? Dann ist ja eh Essig mit Canti. Aber frag doch mal hier oder hier nach. Und mach ein Bild von deinem Rad!



Stimmt eigentlich. Er will den cablecrosser zweckentfremden. Der 16 Zoll Psyclone Jahrgang 99 ist nur für V-Brakes vorgesehen und hat keine Öse um den Zug umzulenken. Die größeren Rahmen hatten am Sitzrohr noch eine Öse.


----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich einen Cablecrosser, oder? Den benötigst du doch aber im Normalfall nur, wenn du hinten noch U-Brake Sockel hast? Dann ist ja eh Essig mit Canti. Aber frag doch mal hier oder hier nach. Und mach ein Bild von deinem Rad!



Moin,

klasse - ja genau, wusste nicht mehr, wie das Teil heißt, die Metallöse heißt doch Grove Tube oder? Hatte so etwas an meinem damaligen Xizang, das ich aber verkauft habe - Geometrie sagte mir nicht zu, das Geld brauchte ich eigentlich nicht ;-)

Hier ist ein Bild vom GT, weitere in meinem Album:





Ich baue das Teil gerade etwas um, die ALTEK Hebel sind zwar superhübsch aber ziehen nicht so recht, daher kommen V-Brakes / Cantis von ControlTechm it Avid Ultimate Hebeln dran. Auch die Kurbel wird gegen eine Middleburn Single getauscht, der Vorbau gegen einen sehr schönen Straitline in 55 mm - und mit den alten Reifen muss auch noch etwas geschehen...

Danke erstmal, ich habe die beiden User angeschrieben, mal sehen, ob ich Erfolg habe!

Cheers,

der Höri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich. Er will den cablecrosser zweckentfremden. Der 16 Zoll Psyclone Jahrgang 99 ist nur für V-Brakes vorgesehen und hat keine Öse um den Zug umzulenken. Die größeren Rahmen hatten am Sitzrohr noch eine Öse.



Die einzig passende Alternative wäre sonst, einen Cable Hanger entweder an die Sattelklemme zu bauen oder eine eigene Schelle zu pfriemeln? Vielleicht aus einer Rennrad Umwerfer Schelle in 31,8 mm?

Danke und LG

Hörni


----------



## black-panther (6. September 2013)

Für V-Brakes brauchst du aber keinen Cable-Crosser, sondern nur den Zuganschlag am Rahmen, der ja vorhanden ist. Ist der für die Magura aufgebohrt worden? Dann musst du da eben 'ne Hülse reinpfriemeln.
Groove Tube war auch etwas anderes, so hieß die versteckte Zugführung unter dem Oberrohr Anfang der 90er.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## tofu1000 (6. September 2013)

...der Panther war schneller....
Nein, die Groove Tube war eine "Falte" in der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, in welcher die Züge versteckt geführt wurden. Aber deine Idee mit der Umwerferschelle scheint mir ne gute zu sein - sieht dann wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so hart nach Bastellösung aus. Dein Umbauvorhaben klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend!  Aber die Alteks ziehen nicht?! Schon mal mit anderen Belägen probiert? Ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass die Bremse ordentlich entlüftet ist.  Diese Hebel sind wirklich eine absolute Augenweide!  Solltest du jemals über einen Verkauf nachdenken, dann denk dabei mal bitte an mich! Die Gabel ist ne MZ Atom 100mm? Gefällt mir auch verdammt gut!

Wenn es die "normalen" ControlTech Cantis sind, die zwar eher wie V-Brakes aussehen, brauchts schon nen Crosser oder ähnliches. Es sei denn er hat tatsächlich einen Satz ControlTech V-Brakes?!?!? Die Cantis sind sooo schön!


----------



## black-panther (6. September 2013)

Stimmt, wenn es die CT Cantis sind (wirklich schön, Gerrit hat die auch an seinem Xizang wimre), dann braucht er etwas;
aber nicht den CableCrosser, weil ja nur ein Zug in den speziellen Querzugträger läuft. Da hilft also nur ein Zuganschlag mittig hinter dem Sitzrohr...
Das wird 'ne schöne Bastellösung; da würde ich schonwieder lieber nach richtigen V-Brakes suchen (falls es nicht doch schon die CT V-Brakes sind - in dem Fall hättest du meinen Glückwunsch zum schönen Bremsset )

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hoerni (6. September 2013)

Moin,

danke für die vielen Antworten, ich habe eine CT V-Brake und eine CT Canti Bemse, V-Brake kommt nach vorne, die Canti soll nach hinten, ist die gleiche wie von Tofu dargestellt - schöne Dinger sinds tatsächlich!

Ok, dann also doch ne Bastellösung, wird schon klappen...

Und ja, die Alteks sind gut entlüftet, ich habe aber die mit dem ganz kleinen Kolben (13 mm Durchmesser, Trial Variante) und die ziehen nicht soo super, sehen dafür natürlich klasse aus. Sie stünden dann zum Verkauf aber eigentlich kann ich nur davon abraten, man muss die Beläge sehr dicht an die Felge stellen, damit etwas Bremswirkung kommt - und bei Nässe reicht es hinten oft nicht zum Blockieren. Wenn mans weiss ok, ansonsten ist ne V-Brake oder ein Standard Magura Hebel besser ;-)

Ich werde berichten!

Bis die Tag und danke,

Hörni


----------



## Splatter666 (6. September 2013)

Moin!

Ich habe noch eine einzelne CT-Canti hier liegen, zu der ich leider nie ein passendes 2. Pärchen gefunden habe; die ist in mattsilber eloxiert und ohne die abgerundeten Kanten, also 1. Serie...
Komplett mit Querzugträger und Bremsklötzen, leider fehlen 2 der Tonnenmuttern 
Die würde ich abgeben, falls Bedarf besteht...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## epic2006 (7. September 2013)

Tonnenmuttern gibt es noch, ich musste auch eine ersetzen. Bei den CT-Cantis empfehle ich aber auf jeden Fall V-Brakehebel, wegen des passenderen Hebelweges. Mit Cantihebeln funktionierten meine nur leidlich.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß, GErrit

...hast eine PN


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig kleine GT Decals in schwarz mit weissem Rand (im Foto unten links "GT all terra") ?

Danke!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Januar 2014)

Ich suche für einen Neuaufbau ein graues Shimano M-570 LX Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ______xXx______ (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *GT Flip Flop Vorbau* und *GT Lenker* in _schwarz_ für Aufbau meines ´90er Zaskar. 
Danke und Gruß Denny


----------



## sliceliner (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte zur Vervollständigung meines 91er Zaskars noch die hinteren U-Brake Sockel. Wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Diese hier:






Danke und Grüße
Alex


----------



## black-panther (8. Januar 2014)

Und ich brauche immernoch einen '93er GT Sattel, Leder mit Ti-Streben 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (4. Februar 2014)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach einem 92er Schaltauge. Bei "schaltauge.com" ist es das GT 145. Hat jemand noch so ein Teil, die haben wohl aktuell keine.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Oscar1 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo  
Hat jemand evtl. ein I-Drive 2.0 abzugeben?


----------



## black-panther (19. Februar 2014)

@Oscar1 http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...raete/gt-idrive-rahmen-78515117?adId=78515117
(nicht meiner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz GT Hadley Naben für Felgenbremsen. Silber habe ich, also entweder rot, blau oder schwarz elox.

Angebote bitte gerne per PM.

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Satz GT Hadley Naben für Felgenbremsen. Silber habe ich, also entweder rot, blau oder schwarz elox.
> 
> ...


Was soll ich jetzt sagen?? Die schwarzen sind leider weg....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Februar 2014)

[Quote = "peru73 post: 11,770,274, member: 75665"] Hi,

I am looking for a set of GT Hadley hub for rim brakes. Silver I, Either red, blue or black anodized.

Offers, please contact us by PM.

VG
peru [/ quote]
Have all colors .. Silver and blue are in wheelsets. May have black and red NOS.


----------



## der_ulmer (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Und ich könnte noch ein oder zwei GT Sattelklemmen in schwarz für 31,8er Sattelrohre gebrauchen ... Falls jemand etwas übrig hat, würde ich mich über ne Nachricht freuen!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## Jonnychen (6. März 2014)

Bei mir ist heute das Schaltauge gebrochen.
Fahrrad ist ein GT Force 2006.

Kann das Auge nirgends finden. Falls jemand nen Hinweis hat oder noch besser ein Schaltauge für mich, her damit!
Danke und Grüße 
Jonas


----------



## Onegear (10. März 2014)

Hat zufällig noch jemand 2 GT CroMo Aufkleber für eine GT Starrgabel (Bologna Lite) übrig? Die gängigen Decalsätze bei ebay beinhalten diesen Aufkleber leider nicht :-(

Ideal wäre weiß mit schwarzer Umrandung oder hellblau/weiß/schwarz.

Würde mich freuen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch immer einen LRS mit Mavic D521 Felgen oder einzelne D521 Felgen, natürlich die alten, keine modernen  Unbedingt 32 Loch, ob ceramic oder alu ist erstmal wurscht.

Freu mich über Angebote per PN.

VG
Peru


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2014)

Suche einen Zaskar LE oder Team Rahmen in XS,sollte keine Cantisockel haben,nur Scheibenbremsaufnahme...Farbe im Prinzip egal,wenns der schöne gelb-blaue wäre hätte ich allerdings nix dagegen....;-)darf auch ruhig gebraucht aussehen....wird ein Kinderrad.Danke schon mal!


----------



## spatzel (25. Mai 2014)

Suche einen Zaskar LE oder Team Rahmen in XS,sollte keine Cantisockel haben,nur Scheibenbremsaufnahme...Farbe im Prinzip egal,wenns der schöne gelb-blaue wäre hätte ich allerdings nix dagegen....;-)darf auch ruhig gebraucht aussehen....wird ein Kinderrad.Danke schon mal!


----------



## colombo (25. Mai 2014)

Ich suche einen GT Rennrad Rahmen in der Größe 57cm. Wichtig: Das Steuerrohr sollte schon 1 1/8 Zoll haben.

Gruß, Colombo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. Juni 2014)

Suche für einen Freund und sein 20th Anniversary-Zaskar einen, oder besser zwei "GT - all terra" Oberrohr-Decals in neongelb-schwarz. Wäre toll, wenn jemand von euch da noch etwas rumfliegen hat. Besten Dank!


----------



## Oscar1 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich suche den nen Lagersatz für das XCR 1000 
(zumindest das komplette I-Drive Set für eine Bj. 2000 Schwinge) 

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die bekommen kann?


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2014)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Ich suche den nen Lagersatz für das XCR 1000
> (zumindest das komplette I-Drive Set für eine Bj. 2000 Schwinge)
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die bekommen kann?


Betd in England. Einfach mal bei google suchen


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar1 (3. Juli 2014)

Danke, aber leider finde ich dort nur Lager ab Bj. 04.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2014)

Schau mal hier. 

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=102&Name=GT+DHi+and+i-Drive+Spares


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## hiasl2k (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich meine Anfrage gestern offensichtlich im falschen Thread geschrieben habe (hierfür an dieser Stelle Verzeihung!), versuche ich es nun noch einmal: ich suche einen Zaskar-Rahmen aus den Jahren 1994 bis 1998 in der Größe 19'', selbst bin ich 185cm lang. Meinen Recherchen zufolge müssten diese Baujahre ja schon bzw. noch über Cantisockel verfügen, richtig? Wichtig ist mir, dass der Rahmen frei von Dellen und Rissen ist. Der Zustand des Lacks sowie dessen Farbe spielen dagegen zunächst keine große Rolle.

Wenn jemand einen solchen Rahmen abgeben möchte würde ich mich über eine Antwort/PM sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Hias


----------



## Mzungu (5. Juli 2014)

bei meinem 2011er force carbon hat sich heute das hauptlager der schwinge in wohlgefallen aufgelöst. erst hatte es ein bisschen spiel, da dachte ich noch " na ja musste demnächst mal tauschen". nach dem 2. trail dachte ich dann beim pedalieren "irgendwie eiert der hinterbau"...da war das lager auch schon hin. die linke abdeckkappe/schraube scheine ich da schon verloren zu haben, so wie es aussieht ist sie abgerissen.
nun zur eigentlichen frage. ich habe auf die schnelle im internet als ersatzteilhändler nur rockmachine-germany.de gefunden. hat da jemand erfahrungen? gibt es eine alternative (v.a. preislich, das bauteil kostet 77,- euro...)?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Mzungu (8. Juli 2014)

update:
gestern bei www.rockmachine-germany.de angerufen. sehr netter kontakt, die müssen das teil ("pivot bearing assembly") selber in den usa bestellen, sollte aber dann nächste woche dienstag oder mittwoch bei mir sein. 
bei denen bekommt man alle ersatzteile aktueller GT modelle, falls es wen interessiert.

ach und zum force: es scheint wohl ein häufigeres problem zu sein, dass der bolzen im lager abreisst.


----------



## Oscar1 (9. Juli 2014)

Mit Rockmachine hat es leider überhaupt nicht geklappt. 

Ich habe noch einen Shop in DE mit den IDrive Lagern gefunden. 
Sollte es bei denen klappen poste ich den Link hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2014)

Jeder GT-Händler kann die Teile besorgen. Falls es nicht klappt, wendet Euch vertrauensvoll an Cyclery hier aus dem Forum. Seb ist GT-Händler und hilft, wo es geht.


----------



## Mzungu (15. Juli 2014)

update:
mein ersatzteil war am samstag schon in der post (montag bestellt). bezahlung mit paypal vorab. kann mich nicht beschweren, mein force läuft wieder!


----------



## lapskauz (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

leider ist mein zuverlässiges LTS 96 an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen - Schweißen ist leider aussichtslos.

Hat jemand noch die Kettenstrebenschwinge oder einen Hinterbau, etc. rumliegen/anzubieten, bzw. weiß jemand, wo ich dieses noch erhalten könnte?

Danke.


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht passt der ja, was sagen die Profis?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151366185735?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Mowinkel (26. August 2014)

ka,ob hier noch wer reinschaut,ich suche einen dämpfer mit 135 -140 mm einbaulänge für GT LTS noch mit titanwippe,also kein trunion mount,nen risse zu importieren sprengt dann doch meinen rahmen,falls die überhaupt noch dieses maß herstellen,hab da sowas ma gehört......


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. September 2014)

GT Alu Lenker, silber, 580mm, guter Zustand.

Angebote Bitte per Unterhaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. September 2014)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT Alu Lenker, silber, 580mm, guter Zustand.
> 
> Angebote Bitte per Unterhaltung!



Ich glaube aufm GT Treffen wurde einer feil geboten und nicht verkauft , bloss weiss ich nicht mehr von wem .

Falls die Suche hier zu nix führt , kannste ja mal im Treffen Thread nachhaken .


----------



## epic2006 (21. September 2014)

Der war meine ich von tofu1000


----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2014)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> GT Alu Lenker, silber, 580mm, guter Zustand.
> 
> Angebote Bitte per Unterhaltung!



Eijieijeih, das seh ich jetzt erst! Musa, so leid es mir tut, aber der ist leider schon "versilbert"...


----------



## Mowinkel (24. September 2014)

so dämpfer gefunden.........


----------



## Deleted61137 (25. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Eijieijeih, das seh ich jetzt erst! Musa, so leid es mir tut, aber der ist leider schon "versilbert"...



Ach kein Thema! Habe es ja auch selber verplant da andere Sachen etwas wichtiger waren. Danke aber für die Antwort!


----------



## Thias (27. September 2014)

Hi!
Ich baue gerade ein RTS mit Aluschwinge auf. Ist wohl ein RTS-1 von 94. Leider fehlt mir das Aluteil, das den Cantigegenhalter ersetzt. Hat jemand sowas? Ich bräuchte ein paar detailierte Fotos, damit ich es mir nachschnitzen kann. Es sei denn, jemand hätte so ein Teil übrig 

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## hiasl2k (29. September 2014)

hiasl2k schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem ich meine Anfrage gestern offensichtlich im falschen Thread geschrieben habe (hierfür an dieser Stelle Verzeihung!), versuche ich es nun noch einmal: ich suche einen Zaskar-Rahmen aus den Jahren 1994 bis 1998 in der Größe 19'', selbst bin ich 185cm lang. Meinen Recherchen zufolge müssten diese Baujahre ja schon bzw. noch über Cantisockel verfügen, richtig? Wichtig ist mir, dass der Rahmen frei von Dellen und Rissen ist. Der Zustand des Lacks sowie dessen Farbe spielen dagegen zunächst keine große Rolle.
> 
> ...



Ich suche noch immer und freue mich über jedes Angebot!
Grüße
Hiasl


----------



## Mowinkel (30. September 2014)

hätte nochn 92iger zaskar in BB 19 zoll,ist mit canti sockel,also kein u-brake sockel,war ma ne sonderanfertigung


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Januar 2015)

Ich suche einen kurzen GT Schaftvorbau - vorzugsweise in der Farbe Schwarz und die Variante , die aussieht wie der Oberrohrabschluss an den GT Stahlrahmen . Länge sollte so um die 100mm liegen , gerne etwas Rise , aber nix was zu sehr nach Renter aussieht ;-)


----------



## Beto (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche für mein GT ein Ersatzteil, aber ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie das genau heißen könnte und wo ich es irgendwo im WWW bekommen könnte...
Es geht um die "Halterungen" der Bremszüge. Ich habe mit meinen großen Paint-Künsten mal dargestellt, was ich meine. Es sind diese "Clips" für die Halterungen. Da sind mir leider schon zwei abhanden gekommen. Gibt es die irgendwo?

http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150118/gjztmenn.jpg

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (18. Januar 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/C-Clip-fuer-Bremsleitungsfuehrung-p34518/

c-clip, gibts zB auch bei ebay in allen farben des regenbogens


----------



## Gagman (18. Januar 2015)

Ich suche für den Aufbau eines Mitte/Ende 90er Zaskar einen GT-Flaschenhalter. Der Zustand muss wirklich nicht NOS sein - aber mein alter ist leider zu abgeranzt und korrodiert. Hat einer von euch so was rumliegen? Kann auch ein anderes Modell sein, nur nichts ganz modernes.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Februar 2015)

Ich suche für ein XCR 1000 die Führung für den Umwerferzug unter den I-Drive/Tretlager/Innenlager.


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2015)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich suche für ein XCR 1000 die Führung für den Umwerferzug unter den I-Drive/Tretlager/Innenlager.


Gibt es bei betd in England. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Februar 2015)

Jupp, danke Dir


----------



## Rennkram (9. Februar 2015)

hat sich erledigt, vielen dank


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Februar 2015)

Samstag bestellt, heute da. WOW


----------



## tomasius (22. Februar 2015)

Ich suche für meinen GT Vorbau einen 18" GT Stahlrahmen (ohne U-Brake Aufnahme). 
Der optische Zustand ist egal.

Gruß & Dank

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Februar 2015)

Jetzt hab ich schon gedacht , ich könnte dir meinen Karakoram K2 Rahmen verkaufen , aber der hat ja ne U-Brake - schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (23. Februar 2015)

Zeig doch mal! U-Brakes habe ich noch!

Tom


----------



## no_budgeT (20. März 2015)

Moin, 

ich habe mich entschlossen wieder ein GT Thermo besitzen zu wollen.
Ich hatte bereits ein STS, XCR 1000 und Lobo.
STS und XCR waren mir leider zu klein.

Ich SUCHE also ein STS oder XCR in Größe M.
Würde auch mein LTS dafür opfern.

Grüße
Manue


----------



## hiasl2k (26. März 2015)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Paar schraubbare GT-Lenkergriffe. Gerne neu oder in gutem gebrauchten Zustand. Des Weiteren bin ich auf der Suche nach einer GT-Aheadkappe. Ich freue mich über jedes Angebot!

Viele Grüße!
Matthias


----------



## black-panther (26. März 2015)

GT Aheadkappen habe ich gestern 2 auf ebay gesehen...


----------



## Oscar1 (28. März 2015)

Ich suche 2 GT 5mm Spacer !


----------



## Flowrider06 (22. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen, vermutlich ist die Frage hier schonmal aufgekommen!? Ich suche für mein GT RTS die Canti Wippe...die am Hinterbau montiert ist.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Schöne Grüße 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die mir aus einem Alustück rausgefeilt. Das geht ganz gut:





Mehr Bilder gibts im Album, ich hab mit verschiedenen Querzugträger-Schrauben experimentiert.
Man könnte sich auch noch Gedanken zum Hebel machen, indem man den Querzug weiter innen aufhängt. Ich meine, dass das beim Original so ist, wie an diesem kleinen "Einschnitt" bei mir angedeutet.
Für die Schrauben, die durch die Rahmenösen gehen habe ich eine dünne passende Messinghülse gefunden/angepasst, damit die Gewinde nicht in den Rahmen scheinden. Deswegen dieser optisch ansprechende, quadratische Teflonspacer 
Bei mir drehen sich Quasi die Schrauben mit, während beim Original ein durchgehender Bolzen im Rahmen sitzt. Ich hatte aber nicht die technischen Mittel, ein sauberes (und vor allem gerades) Loch durch das Alustück zu bohren.


----------



## Flowrider06 (22. Mai 2015)

Cool, danke für den wertvollen Tip! 
Evtl kann mir ein Freund da helfen, der arbeitet in einem CNC Betrieb. 
Wenn was draus geworden ist werde ich es hier mal zeigen 

Beste Grüße
Marco


----------



## laxerone (31. August 2015)

ich suche einen cable crosser für mein xizang. kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. September 2015)

[QUOTE = "laxerone, post: 13201211, Members: 18108"] I am looking for a cable for my crosser Xizang. can someone help me? [/ QUOTE]
Threaded or threadless stem?


----------



## Kruko (1. September 2015)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "laxerone, post: 13201211, Members: 18108"] I am looking for a cable for my crosser Xizang. can someone help me? [/ QUOTE]
> Threaded or threadless stem?




Laxerone is searching for a cable crosser at the seat tube


----------



## laxerone (1. September 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Laxerone is searching for a cable crosser at the seat tube



precisely, thank you gt-heini


----------



## Big-Ferret (3. September 2015)

Hey, suche für meinen 1990er Karakoram GT K2 Aufbau (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-galerie-bei-den-classic-bikes.470043/page-17):

- GT Cable Crosser
- Sattelklemme in 29,8mm
- Deore DX U-Brake

Wäre sehr verbunden, wenn jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## Lahr-Biker (28. September 2015)

Servus, ich habe ein Lagerschaden an meinem Sanction, das Bike ist von 2007 hat mir jemand Ne Adresse woch ich die Lager kaufen kann? Es sind glaube 11/8" Lager von einem Steuersatz, nur die Abmaße sind mir nicht klar da es unterschiede gibt.


----------



## toastet (28. September 2015)

Das kommt wohl auf den Hersteller und Typ des Steuersatzes an, dort findest du auch die Ersatzteile.


----------



## Lahr-Biker (28. September 2015)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt . Und zwar das Hauptrahmenlager ist Schrott, das wo auch die Kurbel befestigt wird. Das sind doch 11/8 Zoll Kugellager, ich habe die Lager ca. 2011 getauscht bzw. das Bike Komplett überholt, nur jetzt sind paar Jahre ins Land gestrichen, und ich kann mich nicht mehr genau an die Lager Maße erinnern. Ich stell mal ein Bild rein um meine Problematik besser zu veranschaulichen.


Habe es schon mal zerlegt und gereinigt, gefettet etc. nach 30km tour wieder spiel.


P.s das Bild ist etwas älter, die Unordnung im Keller ignorieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (28. September 2015)

Auch da, beim Hersteller oder eben ausmessen und im gut sortierten Handel besorgen.

Beim Hersteller bekommt man halt meist auch noch Schrauben und ggf. Achsen mit dazu. Ist aber eben sicher immer etwas teurer als die selben Lager so ausm Handel.


----------



## esp262 (30. September 2015)

Suche eine Kleinigkeit von GT lts/Sts 
Schraube mit unterlegscheibe die durch den schwarzen Plastik Klotz geht womit der Dämpfer befestigt wird


----------



## Kruko (30. September 2015)

esp262 schrieb:


> Suche eine Kleinigkeit von GT lts/Sts
> Schraube mit unterlegscheibe die durch den schwarzen Plastik Klotz geht womit der Dämpfer befestigt wird




Gibt es bei betd in England.. Die Chips werden eh nicht mehr die besten sein. Außerdem überleg dir den Umbau auf Kugellager. Der Unterschied ist immens


----------



## esp262 (30. September 2015)

kugellager war ich auch schon seit tagen am überlegen, aber das wird ein rad zum schön aussehen deswegen hab ich das jetzt so wieder mit Gleitlagern zusammen gebaut.

bekommt man noch irgendwo einen satz kugellager umbausatz, hab mir schon gedanken gemacht selbst zu machen, aber hab irgendwie kein bock


----------



## Ganimed! (4. Oktober 2015)

Hi an alle GT Fans

Ich suche eine 1992er 1 1/8 Zoll/Gewinde "Rock Shox Mag 30 oder auch Mag 20" für mein 92er GT Richter 8.0 Projekt. Zur Zeit befindet sich eine 1993er Rock Shox Mag 21 in dem alten Richter. Das stört mich allerdings, weil das Bike ansonsten noch über sämtliche Originalteile verfügt. 

Ich suche die Version, mit der eckigen, nicht abgerundeten Krone, schwarzer Brücke und goldenen Tauchrohren. (siehe Anhang). 

Schaftlänge sollte mindestens 150mm betragen. Für 1 1/8 Zoll Gewinde Steuersatz. 

Bitte nur funktionstüchtige und in möglichst gutem Zustand befindliche Gabeln anbieten. 

Gruß,

Olli


----------



## no_budgeT (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich suche ein XCR STS!


----------



## esp262 (25. Oktober 2015)

@gt-heini 

Auf der Seite nur die Klötze gefunden aber keine passende Schraube oder hab ich da was übersehen


----------



## Kruko (25. Oktober 2015)

Frag dort einfach an. In der Beschreibung steht ja, dass du die Schrauben mitbestellen kannst. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Oscar1 (16. November 2015)

Suche eine GT Hinterrad-Nabe 32 Loch schwarz.. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche kein GT-spezifisches Teil, sondern eine Federgabel für mein Avalanche aus 2005, die Magura Ronin hat bei der heutigen Ausfahrt endgültig den Geist aufgegeben.

1 1/8" Steuerrohr durchgängig (möglichst lange, da "L" Rahmen), Disc Aufnahme (wurscht welche), max 100 mm Federweg und für Schnellspanner.

Sollte was "moderneres" sein, bitte keine Judy XC oder sowas. Wäre nett wenn ihr mal gucken könntet, ob noch was rumliegt.

Vielen Dank und: Frohe Weihnachten!

VG
peru


----------



## toastet (23. Dezember 2015)

hätt noch ne judy xc hydracoil mit ungekürztem schaft


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Dezember 2015)

Spaß an Weihnachten ...Dank Jörg hat sich die Suche erledigt..vielen Dank nochmal!

VG
Peter


toastet schrieb:


> hätt noch ne judy xc hydracoil mit ungekürztem schaft


----------



## maatik (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem (Kugellager-)Satz für mein LTS Thermo. Ich weiß, Stöckli, gibts aber nicht mehr, Kontaktversuch ohne Rückmeldung. Betd hat auch nichts mehr.
Meine Frage: Hat noch jemand was rumliegen und benötigt es nicht mehr unbedingt 
Oder kann mir jemand Maße mailen. Die Drehteile kann ich alle nachfertigen und das Kugellager ist ja Industrie-Teil.

Vielen Dank schon mal für evtl. hilfreiche Tips!

Gruss maat


----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (3. Januar 2016)

Hi Maat,

hast du Betd schon eine Mail geschrieben? Durch die Neugestaltung der Webseite stimmen Bilder nicht zu den Artikeln.
Ansonsten verkauft einer ab und an in der Bucht über den großen Teich einige der Lager.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maatik (3. Januar 2016)

Hi GT-Alu-Freak,

ich werde Betd mal anschreiben. Sag mal sind das Gleitlager bei denen (also so wie sie original am LTS,STS verbaut worden) oder sind das Kugellager ?

Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (3. Januar 2016)

Alu Drehteile mit Kugel- oder Nadellager und ggf. Kunststoff/Teflon Gleitscheiben, damit das Alu nicht gegeneinander kommt. Optisch finde ich die Bedt Lager nicht gerade attraktiv. Manche sehen aber auch wie die originalen Gleitlager aus.
Google mal nach "betd gt lts bearings" und schau dir die Bilder an.


----------



## Ride.Stereo (4. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ich suche noch ein paar Bolzen für ein *98er Lobo STS*!

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## maatik (5. Januar 2016)

Rückmeldung zu den Stöckli-Lagersätzen, ich habe heute mit dem neuen Inhaber des Shops gesprochen.
Herr Stöckli ist vor ca. einem Jahr gestorben und damit auch sämtliche Hoffnungen auf eine Neuauflage der Lagersätze.
Entsprechende Zeichnungen befanden sich im privatem Besitz und man kann sie als "vernichtet" bewerten.
Der neue Inhaber hatte selber Interesse an einer Neuauflage, mangels technischen Informationen/Unterlagen sowie dem dann verstorbenen Hr. Stöckli muss ich hier leider mitteilen das es diese Lagersätze nicht mehr geben wird.

Bleibt zu sagen, Ruhe sanft Hr. Stöckli und danke für die geleistete Arbeit !

*Von daher auch meine Bitte an Euch: wer noch so einen Satz hat bitte melden ! Ich/du kann(st) den vermessen und den dann nachdrehen zu lassen schaffen ich auch !
 *

maatik


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2016)

Nicht schön zu hören. Die Lagersätze waren wirklich top. Hatte 2008 oder 09 noch einen geordert.
Schade, schade, schade.

Bleibt also nur noch betd....


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blinse (13. Januar 2016)

Moin moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach GT Anbauteilen für mein GT Karakoram. 
-Pedalhaken
-Flaschenhalter
-Griffe
-etc.
Vllt. hat sonst noch wer was rum liegen was dran passen würde. Bitte alles anbieten.
Der momentane Zustand siehe Bild.

Danke


----------



## avp (20. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen,

Ich suche für mein Karakoram eine entsprechende Starrgabel - Ich denke, so 1992 (?)
Das Rad habe ich mit einer Rock Shox gekauft, welche nicht fahrbar war. 
Die derzeitige Gabel ist eine aus einem Marin, welche meiner Meinung eine zu kurze Einbauhöhe hat.

Grüße,
arne


----------



## ceo (20. Januar 2016)

sieht gar nicht so unoriginal aus. wie ist denn die einbauhöhe (original sind's - glaub ich - 395mm mitte achse bis unterkante steuersatzkonus).
schönes rad


----------



## avp (20. Januar 2016)

danke!
habe mal schnell nachgemessen. Es sind 390mm
vielleicht liegt es auch am Vorbau, der etwas zu flach ist.


----------



## MartinE (21. Januar 2016)

Die Spinner Gabel bei  1990er Karakoram hat 385mm Einbauhöhe. Die aktuelle Gabel passt also. Was war denn das für eine Federgabel verbaut?


----------



## avp (21. Januar 2016)

die Federgabel war eine Rock Show: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/690730-rock-shox-judy-xc-1-1-8-canti-80mm,
wie auf dem Bild unten zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (21. Januar 2016)

Also das aktuelle Setup passt 
Falls du eher moderne Geometrien gefahren hast, bist du die alte Streckbank halt einfach nicht gewöhnt


----------



## toastet (21. Januar 2016)

Was kostet denn son Satz Stöcklis wenn mal einer auftaucht? Oder ein LTS damit ausgerüstet? Was wollten die betd für den Komplettsatz?

Hintergrund, ich hab noch nen LTS Rahmen in BB hier mit Stöcklis komplett, Titanschwinge und RS Dämpfer mit Titanfeder in 18 Zoll. Ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt den abzugeben oder ob ich den lieber noch was horte oder doch nochmal aufbaue?

Mein STS DH mit den schwarzen Stöcklis habe ich abgegeben vor 1-2 Jahren (ich mein 6 oder 700 Euro), dass LTS hat halt die rot-orangen Stöcklis. War das nur die Farbe oder gabs da noch was anderes an Unterschieden?


----------



## lea09 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo !
Ich suche einen GT Zaskar Rahmen in 20 Zoll .
Am liebsten Baujahr 92-93 oder 94 ...
Ich bin aber auch für andere Modelle ggf. offen.

Besten Dank
Markus


----------



## Jinpster (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte noch eine Gewindegabel aus meinem Arrowhead da. Nützt dir sicher nix., oder?


----------



## lea09 (20. Februar 2016)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Gewindegabel aus meinem Arrowhead da. Nützt dir sicher nix., oder?


Meinst Du mich??
Wenn die Länge stimmt,auf jeden Fall


----------



## lea09 (1. März 2016)

Hallo !
Ich suche einen schwarz glänzenden KORE Flat Lenker mit Klemmmaß 25.4 für ein ´92 Zaskar.
Wenn möglich ungekürzt und in schönem Zustand.
Danke vorab


----------



## tomasius (3. März 2016)

Habe ich. Zustand ist aber gebraucht. Ich schicke dir heute Abend mal ein Foto.

Tom


----------



## lea09 (3. März 2016)

Super Tom!
Wäre klasse
Gruß Markus


----------



## tomasius (3. März 2016)

Hier der Kore Lenker:











ungekürzt (Länge: 565mm), keine Dellen von Barends, o.ä.
Würde 12,00EUR vorschlagen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lea09 (3. März 2016)

Schicke Dir ne PN


----------



## zingel (5. März 2016)

ich suche für mein 97er Zaskar LE in frost blue die passenden Decals.
ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht hab!


----------



## tomasius (6. März 2016)

Doch! 






Schreib mir einfach eine PM.

Gruß in die Schweiz!

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. März 2016)

Moin GTlers, ich suche ein 26" GT Performer. Wünschfarbe wäre Chrom alles andere ist aber auch ok. Aber zu einen realistischen Preis.


----------



## Jinpster (25. März 2016)

Servus.
Ich hab noch eine 1 1/8 Gewindegabel übrig. Glaub der Steuersatz liegt auch noch irgendwo. Messen kann ich bei Interesse gern, bin gerade zu faul in den Keller zu gehen. 
Außerdem die original Pedalkörbe mit Riemen (GT Logo noch gut)

Preise per PM ... alles Verhandlungssache


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

Fotos, Maße und Preise wären nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (29. März 2016)

Ok, dem Wunsch komm  ich nach.

Körbchen 20,- € mit Versand



 

1 1/8" 

 

 

 1 1/8" Gabel mit Steuersatz 20,- € mit Versand
Gabelgewicht etwa 1011 g / Steuersatz 179g


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread. Ich habe gestern leider etwas zu stark die Schrauben am Flexbone meines I-Drive 5 angezogen... Naja und dann hat es klack gemacht und ab war das Ding 
Rausbekommen habe ich die Schraube zum Glück. Jetzt wäre meine Frage woher bekomme ich einen Satz Schrauben (2Stk.) mit dazugehörigen Bolzen/Nippel ( 2Stk.)
Anbei zwei Bilder.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gtfreak2! (3. April 2016)

Hat mir jemand noch ein Tipp wie ich Bilder hochlade? Verwende eigentlich immer directupload, aber das funktionert iwie nicht...


----------



## burschilan (31. Mai 2016)

Moin,
ich suche für meine GT-EDGE (Alu) einen Decal Satz ca. 1996 und eine Syncros Sattelstütze in 26,8!
Währe klasse wenn sich etwas finden würde!

Gruß

Björn


----------



## ceo (31. Mai 2016)

die hier sind zwar für's edge aero, aber das "aero" könnte man vorsichtig abschneiden, dann sehen sie orischinoool aus


----------



## ceo (31. Mai 2016)

hier gäbe es eine stütze, allerdings etwas neuer und sehr lang, dafür vielleicht recht erschwinglich 

edit: halthalthalt du solltest bei deinem rahmen lieber diese stütze kaufen. der preis ist für nos absolut unschlagbar 
schätze das angebot ist in kürze weg.


----------



## burschilan (1. Juni 2016)

@ CEO: Danke für die Links. Die EDGE Aero Decals habe ich schon  aber es wäre schön originale zu bekommen. Zur Not muss ich mal schauen wie ich mir welche selber Stricke.

An der Syncros Stütze bin ich dran. Ich kläre gerade ob er auch nach Deutschland versendet. Die XTR Stütze finde ich nicht so schick. Jedenfalls nicht für mein EDGE, da ich bereits einen Syncros Vorbau in schwarz habe finde ich eine passende Syncros Stütze in schwarz passender. 
Ich stelle mir eh vor alle Anbauteile in schwarz zu halten. Der Rahmen ist ja poliert und hat auch eine polierte Gabel, auch wenn ich eine Carbongabel liegen habe, da habe ich mich noch nicht Final endschieden.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## ceo (1. Juni 2016)

das mit schwarz verstehe ich gut. bei mir kommt in kürze auch ein edge an, an das dann viel schwarz und dura ace kommen soll – hach...
<ontopic> ich suche noch eine schöne schlanke 1" straightfork mit langem schaft. so klassisch wie diese

  vielleicht auch look, time, wound up. ach egal was draufsteht.... ausserdem den steuersatz aus der signatur


----------



## burschilan (1. Juni 2016)

Der Rahmen steht schon so lange hier und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie es genau werden soll. Außer Anbauteile schwarz und viel Syncros.

Zuerst dachte ich, ich nehme den Laufradsatz aus meinem Trek(Der Lightwolf LRS ist der Hammer!). Damit bin ich aber auf 10-Fach festgelegt. Da mitlerweile der Standard ja eh bei 11-Fach liegt, ist die Überlegung doch einen neuen LRS an zu schaffen und mal was anderes als Shimano zu fahren. Vielleicht wird es ja eine Chorus. 
Oder doch wieder die Ultegra? Dann vielleicht Di2? Ich bin hin und her gerissen. Deshalb besorge ich mir jetzt erst mal die Teile die Feststehen und werde mir bis dahin weiter meine Gedanken machen!


----------



## ceo (1. Juni 2016)

ich sehe das ja etwas altmodisch. für mich ist am spaß und finaler geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich entscheidend, wie viele kränze in der kassette sind. das zu brauchen ist eher ein zugeständnis, dass der marketingmäßig geschaffene hype es geschafft hat, ein bedürfnis zu erzeugen. dann macht man das portemonnaie weit auf, um eigentlich ein gutes gefühl zu kaufen, das man mit anderem mindset auch haben kann. ganz wie im (sehenswerten) film "39,90", in dem jean dujardin in seiner rolle als creative director sinngemäß sagt: "ich schaffe das neue und sorge mit gewissheit dafür, dass es nicht mehr neu ist, sobald du es hast". also ich fahre weiterhin 9fach. werde div. komponenten von meinem caad5 abbauen. sind einfach schöne, solide teile mit denen ich gern unterwegs bin und denen ich vertraue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burschilan (1. Juni 2016)

Im Grunde sehe ich es ja auch so. Besonders wenn ich an den Preis für einen guten LRS denke und der ist bei 90-110kg Systemgewicht, je nach Fitnesstand, wichtiger als 10 oder 11 Ritzel.
Deshalb war mein ursprünglicher Plan ja bei 10-Fach Shimano zu bleiben und den LRS zu übernehmen. An das Trek sollte dann der alte Mavic LRS und das Rad sollte dann als Winter/Regen Rad dienen.
Aber manchmal geht mit mir die Fantasie durch und bei den vielen neuen Möglichkeiten wird es nicht einfacher! 
Deshalb erstmal an das fixe denken und weiter träumen!

Dein CAAD5 ist aber auch stimmig aufgebaut. Würde ich mir überlegen ob ich es nicht auch weiter behalte.


----------



## Mr.GT (1. Juni 2016)

Hätte eine neue der 2.Generation jedoch in 27,0 x 330 und ohne Klemmkopf. Besichtigung in D-Dorf möglich.


----------



## burschilan (3. Juni 2016)

Moin MR. GT,
danke für Dein Angebot, aber ich wollte den Rahmen nicht aufreiben. 
Besonders nicht da 27.0 nicht wirklich viel mehr möglichkeiten eröffnet als 26.8.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juni 2016)

Ich suche einen GT Alurahmen (Avalanche/Backwoods/Tempest/...) in 20" Rahmengröße. Lackzustand ist egal sollte aber für Federgabeln ausgelegt sein.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für diesen Kollegen suche ich noch Suntour Teile:




DSC03594 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

En detail benötige ich folgendes:

- Daumenschalter
- Schaltwerk
- Umwerfer, Schelle 28,6
- Kurbel

Ich möchte den Rahmen gerne mit Suntour Teilen aufbauen, kein Shimano. Am liebsten mit Teilen der XC Reihe (6S) wie im Album zu sehen. Soweit ich informiert bin waren die äußerlich von 84 bis min. 86 gleich. Bin aber kein Suntour Profi.

Eventuell kann ja jemand noch exakte Bezeichnungen von der Original Ausstattung liefern.

Vielen Dank, viele Grüße und ein erholsames WE.

peru


----------



## Mzungu (10. Juli 2016)

Ich suche Ausfallenden für ein Force Carbon 2011. Allerdings nicht die originalen für Schnellspanner, sondern für Steckachse. Soweit ich weiss, passen die vom Sanction (?) auch. Hat jemand so etwas zufällig rumliegen?


----------



## Onegear (24. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 1" GT Schaft Vorbau für ein 95er Outpost. Zustand sollte technisch i.O. sein, Aussehen ist eher zweitrangig da ich das Teil wahrscheinlich lackieren würde.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2016)

Onegear schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 1" GT Schaft Vorbau für ein 95er Outpost. Zustand sollte technisch i.O. sein, Aussehen ist eher zweitrangig da ich das Teil wahrscheinlich lackieren würde.
> 
> Danke im Voraus!




Bist du dir da sicher mit 1 Zoll? Alle GT's hatten 1995 1 1/8 Zoll als Gabelmaß.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onegear (25. August 2016)

Kruko schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher mit 1 Zoll? Alle GT's hatten 1995 1 1/8 Zoll als Gabelmaß.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Puh, jetzt bringst du mich ins Schwitzen. Es ist dieses Modell hier (die Decals sprechen auch für 1995):

http://cyclelikeastringer.blogspot.de/2012/03/stringer-fleet-1995-gt-outpost.html

Daher 1995. Und das Steuersatzmaß hab ich hier nochmal nachgelesen (dort steht auch als Farbe candy evergreen drin):

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=1995&brand=GT&model=Outpost

Leider ist der einzige Katalog von 1995 hier im Forum nur ein reduzierter ohne die Low-End Modelle.

Sollte jemand nen 95er Komplett-Katalog haben, würde ich mich über Infos freuen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht explizit gemessen habe aber ich hatte das Gefühl beim Reinigen des Rahmens, dass der 1" ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. August 2016)

Einen Katalog habe ich. Dieser hilft aber auch nicht wirklich weiter. Dort steht nichts über Marke oder Maße. Einzig dass bei den hochwertigen Rahmen ein 1 1/8 Zoll explizit aufgeführt ist, lässt auf 1 Zoll schließen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall nachmessen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (25. August 2016)

Mein Talera (1 über Outpost) hatte 1 1/8


----------



## Onegear (26. August 2016)

Hab gestern abend nachgemessen. Ist definitiv 1". Habe auch einen 1 1/8" Ahead Vorbau spaßeshalber drübergestüplt und hatte ordentlich Platz dazwischen 

Insofern bleibt die Suche aktuell und ich würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen 

Danke für eure Infos und Hilfe!


----------



## harry195 (20. Oktober 2016)

Tach zusammen .
Hat zufällig  ich jemand nen schwarzen GT Lenker zu verkaufen ? 
Ich habe mir ein Zaskar Le zugelegt und brauche nur noch nen lenker zum fertig stellen ! 
Danke Gruß Sven


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. November 2016)

Have 20 NOS silver GT logo handlebars.  US$20 each.


----------



## Deleted 314425 (19. Dezember 2016)

suche gt power serie kurbeln 3teilig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2017)

Suche einen Dämpfer für mein GT STS. 
Wer kann helfen?
Mfg


----------



## black-panther (1. März 2017)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Suche einen Dämpfer für mein GT STS.
> Wer kann helfen?
> Mfg


Passt da ein Fox Alps5 rein? So einen bietet Edelziege gerade im Classic Basar an..


----------



## Thias (1. März 2017)

Das Sts hat trunion mounts, da passt der alps nicht, imho.
Bzw. nur eine spezielle Version mit Gewinde auf dem Gehäuse.

Was mir gerade noch eingefalles ist: Es gab von Risse einen Luft-Dämpfer fürs sts. Genesis. Die haben ihn noch auf der Homepage gelistet für etwa 200$. Plus wahrscheinlich nochmal 100 Versand. Aber das wäre sicherlich die beste Lösung, wenn es neu sein muss.

https://risseracing.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/76


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2017)

maatik schrieb:


> Rückmeldung zu den Stöckli-Lagersätzen, ich habe heute mit dem neuen Inhaber des Shops gesprochen.
> Herr Stöckli ist vor ca. einem Jahr gestorben und damit auch sämtliche Hoffnungen auf eine Neuauflage der Lagersätze.
> Entsprechende Zeichnungen befanden sich im privatem Besitz und man kann sie als "vernichtet" bewerten.
> Der neue Inhaber hatte selber Interesse an einer Neuauflage, mangels technischen Informationen/Unterlagen sowie dem dann verstorbenen Hr. Stöckli muss ich hier leider mitteilen das es diese Lagersätze nicht mehr geben wird.
> ...



Aktuelle Info: bei Betd gibt's derzeit wieder Kugellagersätze. Die waren ja jetzt lange Zeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Martin758 (25. Mai 2017)

servus, ich suche für die Dämpferbefestigung bei meinem GT Force Carbon Expert von 2014 die hintere Schraube. Bzw. was ist das für eine Schraube? Bei mir ist da eine mit durchgehendem Gewinde drin, aber ist das vom System her nicht falsch?

es handelt sich um folgende GT Nummer:

KG0003N02 KIT SHOCK BOLTS FORCE SENSOR 19, 20, 21

Grüße

Martin


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Martin,

die hintere Schraube hat tatsächlich kein austauschbares Gegenstück. Wird direkt im Pathlink (Tretlagergehäuse) verschraubt. Das von Dir genannte Kit beinhaltet auch noch die Verschraubung für den vorderen Teil des Dämpfers (Schraube mit austauschbarem Gegenstück/Hülse).

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Oscar1 (17. April 2018)

Hallo Zussammen, 
bin dabei den BB Virage Rahmen mit Luster Laces aufzuarbeiten  
Ich suche einen neuen *GT Kettenstreben-Schutz-Aufkleber*.. ich denke meiner wird recht unansehnlich nach der Behandlung.
Danke.


----------



## no_budgeT (17. April 2018)

hab ich da, kannst du haben. schreib mir per pm.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche nun wieder mal eine Hadley Nabe non-disc fürs HR. Ausschließlich in schwarz.

Wer noch was liegen hat, der möge sich bitte melden. Vielen Dank.

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2018)

Gefunden. Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (19. Mai 2018)

ich suche die achse einer hinteren gt hadley nabe (gerne auch eine nabe zum aussschlachten, vielleicht mit riss am flansch...)
leider ist eine originale achse durchgebrochen  hier steht noch mehr dazu...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2018)

drehen lassen nach Deinen Angaben ist kein Thema? Sieht ja doch recht einfach aus...


----------



## Oscar1 (25. Mai 2018)

Suche die Blaue GT VR Nabe


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juni 2018)

Suche eine möglichst gut erhaltene GT-Satteklemme in 32mm und schwarz. Danköööö!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2018)

@tofu1000 : für Dich guck ich mal im Fundus, heute Abend mehr...


----------



## toastet (9. Juni 2018)

erledigt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juni 2018)

#851 hat sich erledigt...

Hab was im Keller entdeckt und die Pläne wieder geändert...diese Babies können hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig verwendet werden..

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-mtb-parts.343605/page-2#post-15330960

VG
Peru


----------



## Bood (9. August 2018)

Moinsen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 1" GT Schaftvorbau in schwarz, gerne auch als Flip Flop.
Länge und Rise ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Und eine passende GT Flatbar in schwarz, wäre auch super.
Dankeschön 

VG Andreas


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. August 2018)

Suche neue GT Naben in rot und silber

+

LRS mit schwarzen Naben



Wenn jemand etwas davon abgeben mag dann Bitte per Unterhaltung melden!

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. September 2018)

[QUOTE = "GT-Musa, post: 15449532, member: 61137"] Looking for new GT hubs in red and silver

+

LRS with black hubs



If somebody likes to say something please announce via entertainment!

Thank you! [/ QUOTE]
Have both!


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Oktober 2018)

Bräuchte noch einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelklemme oder halt eine komplette. 

Einen Schaftvorbau (120-130mm)

Falls zufällig einer ungenutzt bei jemandem rumliegt...den Cable Crosser


Danke im voraus!


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Oktober 2018)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Bräuchte noch einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelklemme oder halt eine komplette.
> 
> Einen Schaftvorbau (120-130mm)
> 
> ...



Miss doch mal bitte den Durchmesser deines Sitzrohrs. Evtl. hab ich da was "timecorrectes" zum Klemmen für dich. Ist übrigens für den Cablecrosser auch nicht unerheblich - ich glaube, den gab es in zwei Durchmessern.


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hi!
Da ist ja eine Klemme bei und auf der steht unten wenn ich es richtig entziffere 29,8. Hab ich noch nie gesehen das Maß. 
Lieben Gruß!


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Oktober 2018)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hi!
> Da ist ja eine Klemme bei und auf der steht unten wenn ich es richtig entziffere 29,8. Hab ich noch nie gesehen das Maß.
> Lieben Gruß!



Deckt sich mit meinen Maßen. Ich geh am Wochenende mal graben. Ich sollte noch Schelle und Spanner haben... Aber auf jeden Fall hab ich schon einen "Missing Link" für dich gefunden...


----------



## SCM (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für ein 1994er Zaskar in Turquiose eine passende Sattelklemme:

- 31,8
- am liebsten silber hochglanz, schwarz ginge aber auch
- Baujahr bis max. 1996 (Ausschlusskriterium)
- hochwertig (nichts Klobiges oder schlecht Verarbeitetes oder aus dem Dunstkreis Mounty Special, Kalloy etc.)

Angebote gerne per PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtr900 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Hat zufällig jemand einen Clip Crosser rumliegen ? Das ist das Teil, das bei den 92er Modellen unterhalb des Cable Crossers angebracht war um den Schaltzug zu führen.

Grüße Markus


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Oktober 2018)

Xtr900 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand einen Clip Crosser rumliegen ? Das ist das Teil, das bei den 92er Modellen unterhalb des Cable Crossers angebracht war um den Schaltzug zu führen.
> 
> Grüße Markus



Noch nie gehört bzw. gesehen. Hast du zufällig ein Foto davon?


----------



## Xtr900 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, das in der Mitte des Fotos ist der Clip Crosser !


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Oktober 2018)

Das Teil ist ja bestimmt noch seltener als der Cable Crosser.


----------



## Xtr900 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich fürchte ja :-( Suche das Teil schon sehr lange.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Oktober 2018)

Puuh, ich glaube, das Ding Mitte der Neunziger tatsächlich mal in den Händen gehabt zu haben. Und bis heute habe ich es nie wieder gesehen...


----------



## Kruko (9. Oktober 2018)

Da haben wir ja eine richtige Rarität am Bravado bzw. Karakoram.


----------



## Xtr900 (9. Oktober 2018)

Oh ja und paßt gut drauf auf


----------



## Xtr900 (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich habe gerade ein 92er Psyclone in 18“ im Zulauf. Hat jemand zufällig noch eine 3D Gabel übrig ? Ich weiß ich suche immer seltene Sachen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Dezember 2018)

[QUOTE = "Xtr900, post: 15630785, member: 289419"] Hello, I just got a 92 Psyclone in 18 "in the inflow. Does anyone happen to have a 3D fork left? I know I'm always looking for rare things [/ QUOTE]
Does color matter?  I have a NOS 3D yellow take-off threaded fork.  Probably removed from a 92 Bravado or Team Avalanche.  Never had a wheel tightened in the dropouts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtr900 (8. Dezember 2018)

No, colour does not matter. From a Bravado or Team Avalanche would be perfect, because my frame is yellow. I would be very interested in your Fork as far as it is matching for 18“.


----------



## tommy2001 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich suche für ein 91er Zaskar die Bremszughalterung in schwarz vorn für geschraubten Steuersatz im guten / sehr gutem Zustand.
Durchmesser 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Dezember 2018)

tommy2001 schrieb:


> Ich suche für ein 91er Zaskar die Bremszughalterung in schwarz vorn für geschraubten Steuersatz im guten / sehr gutem Zustand.
> Durchmesser 1 1/8 Zoll.



Et voilà: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/diverse-teile-update-07-12-2018.852226/


----------



## tommy2001 (15. Dezember 2018)

Suche immer noch nach dem Bremszughalter, der o.g. Tip war erfolglos.


----------



## ceo (4. April 2019)

bei mir ist gerade ein 1993er 16" karakoram blacklight angekommen.
daraus soll ein neuaufbau wie hier für eine freundin werden. das problem:
die gabel ist verformt, schätzungsweise klassischer fronttreffer. 




 

*hat jemand von euch bitte bitte noch eine gt bologna mit dieser blacklight lackierung???*


----------



## ogni (10. April 2019)

Nun muss auch ich mal hierher, tach!

Ich suche:
- schwarzen GT Lenker für ein 93er Zaskar
- schwarze GT Sattelstütze für ein 93er Zaskar
- eine passende Titanschraube für die Originalklemme (93er Zaskar)

Wenn jemand etwas davon hat würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Juni 2019)

Bin ich hier richtig wenn ich ein GT Stahl-Rahmenset suche?


----------



## Thias (12. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht eher im Classik-Basar?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Juni 2019)

Thias schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher im Classik-Basar?



Nee, wenn dann Youngtimer - suche eines aus der recht kurzen V-Brake-Generation. Wusste halt nicht, wo es am besten aufgehoben ist - Hersteller-Bereich, allgemeiner Such-Bereich, Youngtimer-Bereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (12. Juni 2019)

Bei GT und Stahlrahmen denke ich halt automatisch an die Karakorams usw. Sorry.
Ich würde in beiden Basaren eine Suchanfrage posten und fertig. Also falls hier nix kommt...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Juni 2019)

Da nich für. Ans Karakoram denke ich auch zuerst, eben ans 97er oder 98er. Beim 96er bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das schon V-Brakes hatte - das 96er Bravado schon.

Das wäre soweit auch mein Suchradius:
- Tequesta, Karakoram oder Bravado (klar, ein Psyclone oder Lightning nehme ich auch )
- 20" Mitte-Mitte
- technisch einwandfrei (keine Dellen, keine Risse, nicht verzogen)


----------



## Thias (12. Juni 2019)

Ich merke gerade, was ich für ein Snob bin.
ich hatte dich tatsächlich gedacht, dass GT 97 gar keine Stahlrahmen mehr im Programm hatte. So weit hatte ich in dem Katalog wohl noch nie geblättert.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Juni 2019)

Doch doch mindestens bis 1998 das volle Programm von Outpost bis Bravado


----------



## TOM4 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Ich brauch ein ersatzlager bzw. diese hülse die mit dem schrauben mitgeschraubt ist - je nachdem - für ein force x carbon aus 2015/16.
Hat wer einen tipp bzgl. gut sortirtem online händler?

Danke Tom


----------



## maggus75 (14. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

suche eine Sattelstütze in schwarz für mein 1991er Karakoram Inferno. Müsste 26,4 sein.

Mfg
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Ich suche eine GT Bologna Gabel 1 1/8" Ahead mit einer Schaftlänge von mindestens 210mm.
Farbe und Lackzustand sind unwichtig.
Danke und Grüße
Tom


----------



## nicknack75 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

hat jemand evtl. noch ein GT LTS 3000 Lagerkit für die obere Schwinge (direkt an der Sattelstange)?
Also die, welche sonst mit Stöckli Lagern ersetzt wurde.

Habe zwar geplant es selber herzustellen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was im Keller rumliegen.

Danke!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juli 2020)

Suche einen XTR Umwerfer aus der 952 Reihe für ein Zaskar. 
Bin gespannt ob Jemand noch einen übrig hat


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Juli 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Suche einen XTR Umwerfer aus der 952 Reihe für ein Zaskar.
> Bin gespannt ob Jemand noch einen übrig hat


Hat sich, Gott sei es gedankt, Erledigt..


----------



## DH-Corn (17. September 2020)

Weiß jemand was für Gleitlager im I-Drive vom GT Fury Alloy 2013 verbaut sind? Und was für Lager für die Schwinge? Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das normale 1 1/8 Steuersatzlager passen.

Danke!


----------



## DH-Corn (17. September 2020)

und kennt jemand die Reach und Stack Werte vom Fury Carbon und AL von 2012/2013?


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Oktober 2020)

Ist jetzt kein GT Teil brauche Ihn aber für ein GT.
Answer Riser
Wer hat so einen über?


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Oktober 2020)

Mist... 
Wer kann helfen? 
GT Hadley in Schwarz wird gebraucht..


----------



## Xtr900 (2. April 2021)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig den angehängten Kettenstrebenschutzaufkleber für mein 1992 Team Avalanche zu verkaufen ?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## DanielGT (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
hat einer eine XTR 910 Vorderradnabe für ein Team RTS?
(Die dickere als die 900er.)
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (31. August 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Nabend, keine Ahnung ob das hier richtig ist- ich suche ein rechtes Ausfallende (also das mit Schaltwerksaufnahme) für ein GT Force Carbon 2010 für Schnellspanner…!


----------



## Jinpster (19. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand noch ein Starr Gabel mit mindestens 20 cm Schaft 1 1/8 zoll?


----------



## DrmZ (20. Januar 2022)

Ich suche eine schwarze GT Sattelstütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser aus den frühen 90ern.


----------



## oneeasy (25. Januar 2022)

bekommt man für das RTS überhaupt noch einen Dämpfer?


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2022)

__





						Risse Racing - High performance mountain bike suspension shocks for GT Bicycles
					

Risse Racing




					risseracing.com


----------



## oneeasy (26. Januar 2022)

Kruko schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay ...... danke für den Link aber das lohnt sich ja nicht......


----------



## DanielGT (26. Januar 2022)

__





						Dämpfer für GT RTS
					

Hallo,  mein GT RTS hat einen Noleen Dämpfer.Hatte diesen schon mal gegen einen anderen Noleen getauscht.Bin am überlegen mir einen Druckluftdämpfer zu verbauen.Da die Noleendämpfer die Verlängerung haben ist dieses nicht gerade leicht,da diese nur auf Federdämpfer passen.  Hat jemand da...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da ist die Thematik auch.
Eventuell bei Noleen direkt anfragen?
VG


----------



## Xtr900 (5. Februar 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand eine 3D Gabel mit 145 mm langem Schaft. Farbe egal ! Gerne auch im Tausch gegen eine rote mit 135 mm Schaftlänge.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Februar 2022)

Moin, ich suche so einen Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tandemfreak (16. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche für ein 91er (Stahl-) Avalanche einen Cable-Crosser. 
AME-GT Griffe wären auch schön… 
Vielen Dank und österliche Grüße!


----------



## epic2006 (19. April 2022)

Habe noch einen Cablecrosser mit 28mm Durchmesser gefunden, keine Ahnung, ob der passt… bei Interesse PN
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## black-panther (19. April 2022)

AME Griffe habe ich, allerdings leider ohne GT...


----------



## Tandemfreak (19. April 2022)

Vielen Dank! (Gerrit und black-panther). PN sind unterwegs. 🙏🏻


----------



## ad-mh (16. Mai 2022)

GT 16" Rahmen, leider Schrott. Die Gabel gebe ich gegen Porto ab.

...und weg.


----------



## Thias (17. Mai 2022)

Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Rahmen?
(ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ad-mh (17. Mai 2022)

Thias schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Rahmen?
> (ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an)


Riss in der Kettenstrebe.
Dazu war seit 2017 bis vor ein paar Tagen Wasser im Rahmen.
Der Rahmen ist von innen komplett "durch".

Ich gebe nur die Gabel ab.

Ich habe den Rand des Risses mal angefeilt und den Lack entfernt. Eindeutig ein Riss.
Der Schaden war unter einem aufgeklebten Kettenschutz versteckt.


----------



## ad-mh (17. Mai 2022)

So sah das Innenlager aus.
Ich könnte mich totärgern, dass ich das Rad nach dem Kauf nicht sofort zerlegt habe. 

Jedenfalls besiegt die Fett-Wasser-Rostpampe die Schwerkraft.


----------



## miyagi (20. Juni 2022)

hallo GTler, 

bin gerade dabei ein all terra bj. 93 vom rahmen neu aufzubauen. ein teil was ursprünglich beim rahmen dabei war, mir jetzt aber fehlt, ist die schelle zur kabelführung der hinterradbremse. die kabelführung sitzt normal in dem dreieck oberhalb des sitzrohrs. 

weiß jemand wo es dieses teil zu kaufen gibt oder ob es eine vergleichbare führung gibt?


----------



## ceo (20. Juni 2022)

miyagi schrieb:


> hallo GTler,
> 
> bin gerade dabei ein all terra bj. 93 vom rahmen neu aufzubauen. ein teil was ursprünglich beim rahmen dabei war, mir jetzt aber fehlt, ist die schelle zur kabelführung der hinterradbremse. die kabelführung sitzt normal in dem dreieck oberhalb des sitzrohrs.
> 
> weiß jemand wo es dieses teil zu kaufen gibt oder ob es eine vergleichbare führung gibt?



du brauchst einen gt cable crosser in entweder Ø28,6mm oder Ø31,8mm.
welches gt und welches bj ist es?


----------



## miyagi (20. Juni 2022)

ceo schrieb:


> du brauchst einen gt cable crosser in entweder Ø28,6mm oder Ø31,8mm.
> welches gt und welches bj ist es?


danke für die schnell antwort!

habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass mein rahmen (schwarz-lila gefleckt) mit bj. 93 (vermutlich) doch eine am rahmen befestigte öse als kabelführung hat. hab den rahmen aktuell nicht hier und mich an einem anderen rahmen im internet orientiert, der an der stelle eben diesen cable crosser als schelle hat.


----------



## ceo (20. Juni 2022)

miyagi schrieb:


> danke für die schnell antwort!
> 
> habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass mein rahmen (schwarz-lila gefleckt) mit bj. 93 (vermutlich) doch eine am rahmen befestigte öse als kabelführung hat. hab den rahmen aktuell nicht hier und mich an einem anderen rahmen im internet orientiert, der an der stelle eben diesen cable crosser als schelle hat.


hast du ein bild davon?


----------



## miyagi (20. Juni 2022)

Ja. Ist zwar kein Foto von meinem Rahmen, aber sollte der baugleiche sein.

Geht um die Öse durch die das der Bremszug läuft.


----------



## ceo (20. Juni 2022)

achso. du brauchst keinen cable crosser. das ist original so wie auf dem foto. ist das ein karakoram?


----------



## miyagi (20. Juni 2022)

ceo schrieb:


> achso. du brauchst keinen cable crosser. das ist original so wie auf dem foto. ist das





ceo schrieb:


> achso. du brauchst keinen cable crosser. das ist original so wie auf dem foto. ist das ein karakoram?



genau  
das hab ich dann auch festgestellt.
wie man am gt schriftzug erkennen kann ist es ein karakoram. auch wenn es nicht meins ist, ich habe den gleichen rahmen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2022)

Moin,

ich suchen ein GT Tequesta in Sapphire Blue in der Rahmengröße 19-20". Komplettrad oder Rahmenset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (22. September 2022)

Moin!
Kurze Frage: Hat dieses Nomad 1“ oder 1 1/8“?






Danke!

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Jinpster (22. September 2022)

Schaut nach 1 1/8 aus, meins hat hat es auch.


----------



## tomasius (22. September 2022)

Vielen Dank! 👍🏼


----------



## digo (23. September 2022)

Suche ein GT Bologna Gabel mit gelben GT Schrift, muss nicht unbeding die Lite Variante sein.Preise bitte per PN inklusive Versand ins Ausland (Spanien). Danke


----------



## 26Inch (29. September 2022)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich suchen ein GT Tequesta in Sapphire Blue in der Rahmengröße 19-20". Komplettrad oder Rahmenset.


Ist die Suche noch aktuell..?
Hätte einen Karakoram Rahmen in Inferno 20“ 
Falls der in Frage kommt…PN


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. September 2022)

Danke für das Angebot. Aber es sollte schon das besagte Tequesta sein.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. September 2022)

26Inch schrieb:


> Ist die Suche noch aktuell..?
> Hätte einen Karakoram Rahmen in Inferno 20“
> Falls der in Frage kommt…PN


Verzähl'


----------



## 26Inch (4. Oktober 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Verzähl'


?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Oktober 2022)

26Inch schrieb:


> ?


Das sagen die Franken statt "erzähl mal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 26Inch (7. Oktober 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Das sagen die Franken statt "erzähl mal"


Was magst du denn wissen..?
Wie gesagt 91er Karakoram 20“c-c Farbe Inferno. Original Gabel und Vorbau.
Sehr guter Zustand. Keine groben Macken,Kratzer oder Dellen, kein chainsuck, 
etwas fading.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (7. Oktober 2022)

26Inch schrieb:


> Was magst du denn wissen..?
> Wie gesagt 91er Karakoram 20“c-c Farbe Inferno. Original Gabel und Vorbau.
> Sehr guter Zustand. Keine groben Macken,Kratzer oder Dellen, kein chainsuck,
> etwas fading.


Und was ist letzte Preis?

Das 91er ist so ein klares Jain-Ding bei mir. Eine der schönsten Lackierungen, aber ein zu alter Rahmen, kaum Reifenfreiheit und ne U-Brake.


----------



## 26Inch (7. Oktober 2022)

Ja das muss man sicher mögen. Aber die Lackierung ist wirklich mega…

Rest PN.


----------



## GT-Sassy (Dienstag um 16:51)

Moin,

ich suche ein Stahl Rennrad, oder zumindest einen Stahl Rennradrahmen, von GT. Größe 19/20"


----------



## DH-Corn (Mittwoch um 15:46)

Weiß jemand wo man die IDrive Buchsen für das GT Fury AL 2013 bekommt?

Danke und VG


----------

